# Arctic Cables Discussion Thread



## interweb-tech (Mar 9, 2018)

eBay seller (arcticcables) I purchased new cable for my Fostex TH-X00. I ordered the dual 2.5mm variety. They have several options including Balanced XLR. Excellent build quality with nice thick cable. Little on the stiff side but also doesn't get a mind of its own and start doing weird loops on your desk like some more flexible cables do. The paracord is a nice complex weave available in several colors. I ordered with the purple color sleeve.

Cable spec as ordered: Connector(s) A: 6.35 mm (1/4") Jack Male, Cable Length: 2M 6.5FT, Model: Klotz SQ422Y. They provide comprehensive details of all the cable options as well as the specs for each option. Rather than repeating all that here I encourage you to check them out.

The cable sounds great with my Purplehearts. I haven't tried any other of my collection yet but expect they will sound great too. As for pricing, they come in at the upper range of what I am willing to pay for a cable ($90). I feel they are worth the price.

Other cables owned: Ursine (still waiting), Periapt (best up to this point), no-name Chinese stuff (some good, most crap) & a couple other eBay sellers.


----------



## interweb-tech




----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## ES_EF (Apr 17, 2018)

I've purchased 3 sets of cables from Arctic Cables on Ebay and have had excellent experience every time. Extremely detailed and meticulous work with great attention to detail. Obviously reasonable pricing does not hurt either.

My last purchase was for my ZMF Auteuer, they made me cables from Cardas 4x24 and its my favorite cable so far, extremely detailed and clean sound and just as importantly an easy cable to manage.

Does not tangle and even for such a long cable, does not overly weight down the headphone, top notch connectors used and i love their unlimited warranty, for eg. if a connector ever comes loose or whatever, they will take care of it.


----------



## bdkillian

I just completed my third order of custom balanced cables from Arctic Cables on Ebay and wanted to share my opinion of their custom cables with the Head-Fi community. 

I liked the options provided during the ordering process - from choices of wire manufacturer, to connection types, and to the colors available for cable sleeves.
Their follow-up and communications after placing the order has been exemplary.
Manufacturing and shipping times with each order has exceeded their estimates.
The quality of cables can be seen and felt in the hand.
The performance of the cables exceeds my expectations.
Here are images of the first 2 cable sets that I purchased an received:


----------



## interweb-tech

bdkillian said:


> I just completed my third order of custom balanced cables from Arctic Cables on Ebay and wanted to share my opinion of their custom cables with the Head-Fi community.
> 
> I liked the options provided during the ordering process - from choices of wire manufacturer, to connection types, and to the colors available for cable sleeves.
> Their follow-up and communications after placing the order has been exemplary.
> ...




The black cable looks a lot more flexible than the purple. Can you share what specs you ordered for each? I have one like your purple and my only complaint is it can be a bit stiff.


----------



## bdkillian

interweb-tech said:


> The black cable looks a lot more flexible than the purple. Can you share what specs you ordered for each? I have one like your purple and my only complaint is it can be a bit stiff.


Hello interweb-tech,

I too prefer the more flexible cable and believe it or not both of the cables are spec'd exactly the same with 1.5M/5FT of Mogami W2534 cable and terminated with a 4-pin XLR balanced connector.  The difference is that Arctic Cables has improved their manufacturing process to provide the same benefits of the star-quad wires while providing a much more flexible design.  Basically, the purple one pictured is their old version, versus their new version of cable manufacturing pictured in the all black cable.  

Specifically, I reached out to Roy T. with Arctic Cables asking that exact same question and this was his response, verbatim:  

_Your latest purchased cable is in fact our newly designed OFC cable. 

It is indeed the exact same wire, but we redesign it by stripping 3-5 layers from it (depends on the wire type) , and reapply 2-3 thinner layers..

For that reason now our OFC cables are much more flexible and more comfortable. 

Important fact is that we're not damaging the star-quad wires configuration, so the benefits of star-quad cables remains the same.
_​All of that said, this new process has made an already great cable into an awesome cable - like you said the old version was stiff but this new design is as close to perfect as i think they can get!

Let me know if you have any other concerns or thoughts!


----------



## arielext

Ordered a 3m long XLR cable for my Edition X v2's. Never done buisiness with arcticcables before. Ordered the 26th of april, delivery should be ~ 24th may with is ... conservative I hope.


----------



## arielext

Got the cable today. It's a sturdy big snake of a cable. It is craftmanship.


----------



## arielext

I've ordered a new cable at Arctic cable cause I enjoy the cable for my Edition X v2 that much. The only downside I had with that cable was the thickness and stiffness. Roy said the neotech cable is super flexible and lot less thick and boy is he right!
I ordered a 3m neotech up-occ cable for my HD800S.
 
The quality of this cable is outstanding! It's by far the best audio cable I have had ever. The sleeving is thight and has nice luxury colour (which you cannot chose).
 
The cable is super thin. In terms of music quality it's a step up from the stock cable. More clarity , more musicality.
 
All in all I am happy with my cable, so happy with the neotech cable that I promptly ordered a new cable for my other headphone: the beyerdynamic T5p.


----------



## bdkillian

I wanted to post a quick update to my previous postings on this page.  I have since expanded my headphone collection with additional cables from Arctic Cables as I am continually impressed with their quality and workmanship! 
I have just ordered a Cardas High-End Ultra Pure Copper Litz Cable for my Sony Mdr-Z1R's after communicating wiht Roy from Arctic cables who took the time to help me choose the correct cable to match my headphone and listening preferences as well as took the time to explain all of the options available to me.  Truly sets the standard for customer service!  
That said, I am looking forward to making a direct comparison between my current AC Mogami W2534 OFC and the AC Cardas UPOCC cable.  I will share my thoughts and pictures when the new cable arrives!!!

In the meantime, here is a picture of my current AC cables.  Each are spec'd the same, 5 ft. of Mogami W2534 OFC terminated with 4-pin XLR balanced connectors for my Sony MDR Z1R, Audioquest Nighthawks (my top two favorite cans right now), Audeze LCD-X, Monoprice M1060\Hifiman HE4XX (same cable), and the Sennheiser HD6XX, 

The most important thing I'd like to point out is how much more flexible the new manufacturing process is for these cables... the original version is purple and as you can see that is as tight as i can get it - the other 4 make a much tighter loop.  Like i said before, this process that Roy started with all of his cables just made great cable, awesome!


----------



## MParrott

Love mine so much I have two and one on the way. Very helpful seller! I highly recommend working with Arctic Cables.

Very sturdy and much better looking than the stock wires. Sound great too.


----------



## Lonson

arielext said:


> I've ordered a new cable at Arctic cable cause I enjoy the cable for my Edition X v2 that much. The only downside I had with that cable was the thickness and stiffness. Roy said the neotech cable is super flexible and lot less thick and boy is he right!
> I ordered a 3m neotech up-occ cable for my HD800S.
> 
> The quality of this cable is outstanding! It's by far the best audio cable I have had ever. The sleeving is thight and has nice luxury colour (which you cannot chose).
> ...


I too ordered a UPOCC 3 meter cable for my Sennheiser HD800S. I also have a 3 meter UPOCC cable from ArcticCables for my Audeze LCD-2 headphones. I loved these so much that I ordered the cable for the HD800S. 

The new versions I have are very thin and flexible, with a fabric covering. The sound is excellent. The stock Sennheiser XLR cable is quite good. . . this cable makes the sound even more involving. I don't have a camera to take photos, but I'm very happy with the ArcticCables products AND service and would recommend them strongly.


----------



## HorseKnight (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi! Everyone:

I also have Arctic Cables for my Hifiman HE400i & my Monoprice 1060.




Mine is Mogami core, 10 feet, Balanced XLR and I selected RED color for the cable. In addition, I also purchased the XLR to ¼ plug.




First, I have to say the cable is made with excellent craftsmanship. It looks beautiful like a piece of artwork.

My testing source is the new and highly regarded Topping XL7s Balanced DAC/Amplifier with Harman Kardon multi-media player and/or Onkyo CD player.




The connectors of the Arctic Cable are all high quality with proper assembling. The cable itself is thick and sits soft & well-behaved!

Now, the sound, the most critical part why we spend extra cash for these beautiful cables. It sounds GREAT with both of my Hifiman HE-400i & Monoprice 1060.

First, with the 10 feet of length, I can be more mobile with these large headphones on my head. Also, my HE-400i sounds cleaner with more separation and wider sound stage and better imaging on the Arctic Cable than the original. I am sure the high quality XLR balance plug and the Mogami core both have significant contribution to this pleasant outcome.




The Monoprice 1060 also sounds different with this arctic cable. The original Monoprice cable was OK but sounds dry and restricted. This Arctic Cable cleans up the overly booming bass and brighten up the treble. The earcup connectors from Arctic Cable are so well-made, I enjoy looking at the plugged Monoprice 1060 with bright red thick cable.




For these photos, I did my best to show the important details of this excellent Arctic Cable. Please also see how nice the XLR to 1/4 plug extension is. It allows me to use this cable both with balanced and unbalanced sources.


----------



## HorseKnight

Hi! I am a new member and just post my first discussion here after my introduction. 
I am not sure if my photos are correctly posted in the above posting. I can see those photos from my computer but not sure if they are posted successfully?
Could someone kindly check and let me know in case I need to re-do the photos.
Thank you.
Sincerely,
Rob


----------



## interweb-tech

HorseKnight said:


> Hi! I am a new member and just post my first discussion here after my introduction.
> I am not sure if my photos are correctly posted in the above posting. I can see those photos from my computer but not sure if they are posted successfully?
> Could someone kindly check and let me know in case I need to re-do the photos.
> Thank you.
> ...


Your first image is not showing. The other two showing fine.


----------



## HorseKnight

Hi! Good afternoon.
Thank you for your kind assistance. I am very new here and am still learning. I am glad those two photos are shown now.


----------



## filo9s

I have posted some photos along with impressions here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hif...cussion-thread.711824/page-1351#post-14541811
the cable is a 3 meter OFC canare 21 AWG for HE-560.


----------



## Gridlinked (Jan 25, 2019)

Edit: nevermind, he got back to me a few hours after my original post. He got hit with a huge number of orders and has been doing his best to get through his build queue and ebay messages/emails.


----------



## torii

only negative I can point out on artic cable dude on ebay is that the paracord sheath is loosely fitting over the actual cable so I can squeeze with my fingertips and tell the outer shell is lot bigger than wire inside.


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## torii (Jan 25, 2019)

I have 30 or so cables myself.  the one from articcable is neotech.  It is pretty thin, light and durable.  I have some braided cables I like better.


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## parimento1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Got these the other day from Arctic Cable. These are the Mogami 2534 cable for the Focal Clear that they offer. The workmanship is top notch-- no sloppiness or carelessness, here. Fantastic and responsive customer service, as well. I will definitely order other cables through them. Prices are fair for the high quality of product that you are getting. One of the things I like the most, is that you know exactly what type of cable and what brand you are getting, as opposed to most places where they give their cable a fancy name, cover it in techflex, and charge you $500/foot for lamp cord. I really like their no nonsense approach to cables. The cables are well-made with no unnecessary bells and whistles.

The sound of the Mogami is essentially neutral. I would recommend the cable highly if you aren't looking to change anything about your headphone's sound signature. All in all, a well-made cable for a fair price.


----------



## blackdragon87

Nice cable. I'm thinking of getting another AC cable for my Audezes myself sometime


----------



## Gridlinked

I've been happy with mine. The overall feel and quality is excellent.

The only complaint I have is that it's very microphonic. Especially the tech flex covering cable from the splitter to the headphone. If I have another made for a different pair of headphones I'd request that he doesn't cover those cables and leave them bare or use different fabric/material. The cable I have for my Elears from Venus audio is like that and there are zero microphonics.


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## Gridlinked (Apr 3, 2019)

Sound Eq said:


> Strange, I have a few cables from them with no microphonics. The split wires as the main cable is covered with a very soft fabric material.
> You should contact Roy from AC and I'm sure he will look at your cable and investigate, he's a really nice guy.



I could but I've had the cable since early February. It's worth an email anyways but I'd still feel bad about it. I figured that was just the way it was and I'd get used to it.

I am using the cable with Mr. Speaker Aeon Flow Closed, so it could have something to do with the headphone being closed and/or the Mr. Speakers connector. I found the stock cable to also be rather microphonic.


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## xtr4

I've recently reached out to Roy of Arctic Cables as I was interested in the Neotech Cables for the Hifiman HE6SE. My special request for the headphone cable termination in 4 pin XLR + XLR to 1/4" adapter + XLR to 4 banana plugs were accepted without question and even came with suggested design terminations as well as recommended lengths. Quotations were provided promptly while payment and order confirmation went flawlessly. Would definitely recommend anyone interested in aftermarket cables to consider Arctic Cables for their impeccable product quality and workmanship. You definitely get what you paid for and more.

Product: Neotech 8 core HE6SE headphone cables + 1/4" and speaker taps adapters
Look and Feel: Compared to the crappy medical grade rubberish sleeved stock cables, these Neotech cables are so much better in terms of comfort, feel and storage. Soft to the touch with solid terminations
Sound: Slight improvement on clarity with better imaging and slightly wider soundstage. Also sounds a bit more holographic with better details in the height and depth of the soundstage.
Bonus: The cables come delivered in a very nice hand stitched leather jacket (A4 sized)

_*Disclaimer: I'm a terrible photographer hahaha The following pictures don't do the actual much justice._


----------



## EDN80 (Apr 8, 2019)

For all your audiophile cable needs, I can heartily recommend Artic Cables store on eBay.

Long story short: Back when the SONY Z1R were my main listening headphones, I followed some recommendations here on Head-Fi to improve the sound and purchased the white Arctic Cables Neotech SONY MDR-Z1R MDR-Z7 8 Core Litz 19AWG UPOCC High-End Cable in white and indeed, there was a marked difference between the unbalanced stock SONY cables and the balanced new Artic Cables-- for the better. Some on the Z1R thread said night and day!

Since I decided to let go of the Z1R after getting the Audeze MX4, I figured I'd ask if the cable could get rewired as I'd have no use for it otherwise. Roy from Artic Cables kindly rewired and rehoused the cable free of charge and I believe he even upgraded it to their latest cable specifications. So, about a year removed from my initial purchase, I found myself with a brand new cable in black!






https://www.ebay.com/itm/ARCTIC-CAB...hash=item215795b65c:m:mdxcsDLo5lh7B_SY0dIZu5Q

Things have been hectic on my end, so my listening time has been cut short these past weeks, and on top of it, I'm yet to take the plunge on a new DAC to replace the Oppo HA-1 I sold. But even listening on the "lowly" Nuforce HDP DAC hooked to my SPL Phonitor 2 amp, it became clear after some burning in that the cables were a noticeable upgrade over the Audeze stock cable.

Just as had happened with the Z1Rs, it almost felt as if a veil had been lifted from the MX4, the sound opened up and the sound is improved across all metrics-- more dynamic, more articulate, more details and resolution across frequencies, wider soundstage and more precise imaging, bass is tighter and cleaner, and better transient response…





Will report back when I get a new DAC and can have a truly balanced setup. That said, if you're on the lookout for a new audiophile-grade cable, don't hesitate to check out the Artic Cables eBay store--

https://www.ebay.com/str/arcticcables


----------



## blackdragon87

Thinking of ordering another AC cable for my recently arrived Noire


----------



## Roger Dodger

I bought this cable specifically because of the posted picture by Head-Fier MParrott (thanks MParrott).  ArcticCables are totally bling — gorgeously crafted.  Tell them your gear and the sound signature you seek; they are helpful.  Then choose core type, length, connectors, color, and splitter type.  Affordable prices too.  Just add music.


----------



## Leonarfd

Anyone here who can relate to having used Dyson cables? Been looking to get a UPOCC cable and both makers seem fine for me. But if this one is more reliable I don't mind the little cost increase.


----------



## tellephone

IMO, Arctic Cables is one of the best reasonably priced headphone cable alternatives out there.
I purchase Arctic Cables for all of my headphones, they look and sound great.
Of course AC is a great ebay seller to deal with and they stand behind their products.
thanks, dennis


----------



## parimento1

I purchased these for my Focal Clear headphones. They are the UP-OCC 8- core Neotech wire. The build quality is flawless-- fantastic quality! It sounds a bit different than the Mogami 2534 cable that I purchased from them previously. This cable is a bit more smooth and a bit more laid back. The Mogami was very much neutral. The Neotech cable is good for headphones that need a bit of taming in the highs. I would do business with them again. Their customer service is very responsive and their products are extremely high quality.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

How long is the typical wait for these cables? On ebay that say "Our lead time is usually 5~12 business days" but it's looking like it'll be about a month from order to delivery for me.


----------



## Jacob ISR (Apr 25, 2019)

Ordered one of the first UP-OCC pure silver 26-awg 7N purity type-6 litz AC made for my MrSpeakers headphone.

First of all it's one of the best looking cables I've ever seen in my life, it's absolutely gorgeous!

Sound wise it's just as impressive, the biggest change I've heard coming from an aftermarket cable.
The amount of extra details I'm getting from my Aeon's had left me speechless. The soundstage also increased significantly and the mids feels more vivid and fuller, bass feels better extended as well.

This cable is not cheap, and I asked Roy to give me all the information he could about this particular cable, and kindly and patiently Roy explained everything I wanted to know, which gave me the confidence to buy this expensive cable from them.

And BOY i'm so glad I did.. I had some cheaper "silver OCC" cables before, but now I know for a fact how a real silver UPOCC looks and sounds like, and it's nothing like I had before.
With that level of craftmanship, customer service, and the fact that Roy promised to reterminate the cable to a different headphone if I ever needed to in the future basically for free, (which is AMAZING), I don't think I would ever look elsewhere for my aftermarket cable needs!

Jacob


----------



## mixman

Jacob ISR said:


> Ordered one of the first UP-OCC pure silver 26-awg 7N purity type-6 litz AC made for my MrSpeakers headphone.
> 
> First of all it's one of the best looking cables I've ever seen in my life, it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Those are really nice cables. I just checked his eBay store and the cost of these is more than the Norne Silvergarde S3 Clear. How would the Arctic compare to them?


----------



## Jacob ISR

mixman said:


> Those are really nice cables. I just checked his eBay store and the cost of these is more than the Norne Silvergarde S3 Clear. How would the Arctic compare to them?



Thanks Mixman, regarding your Q? can't say...  But actually, from what I see that S3 cable is a 4-core and also cost about $100 more. 

The cable I have is an 8-core not 4-core, so I imagine that an 8-core would be far more expensive. Although mine is 26-awg and the S3 is 20-awg so it's thicker.

THX
Jacob.


----------



## mixman

Jacob ISR said:


> Thanks Mixman, regarding your Q? can't say...  But actually, from what I see that S3 cable is a 4-core and also cost about $100 more.
> 
> The cable I have is an 8-core not 4-core, so I imagine that an 8-core would be far more expensive. Although mine is 26-awg and the S3 is 20-awg so it's thicker.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your response. What is Arctic charging for this cable?


----------



## Jacob ISR (Apr 26, 2019)

mixman said:


> Thanks for your response. What is Arctic charging for this cable?




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cab...a7:m:mkVXHuz1PcC5MTTHiL3nviw&var=442154646568


----------



## MellowGold

Relaxasaurus said:


> How long is the typical wait for these cables? On ebay that say "Our lead time is usually 5~12 business days" but it's looking like it'll be about a month from order to delivery for me.



I've ordered two cables from this seller and it took 4-5 weeks each time. I'm located in Canada so maybe shorter time frames can be expected within the USA. Both were well worth the wait though...


----------



## parimento1

MellowGold said:


> I've ordered two cables from this seller and it took 4-5 weeks each time. I'm located in Canada so maybe shorter time frames can be expected within the USA. Both were well worth the wait though...



It took about 3 weeks for me to get them, but they are all worth the wait. Roy is a great guy to deal with. He is a responsive seller.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Thanks all. After posting that I messaged them directly and they said they had actually shipped it out yesterday lol. They just didn't send it tracking numbers yet, but looks like it is arriving today


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Apr 28, 2019)

Ok, so I got my 4-pin XLR -> 3.5mm OFC cable and while it works with my Arya it does not work with my Sony Z7. If I unplug the cable less than halfway I do hear sound though.

Both have a 3.5mm connector so this is very frustrating. Anyone know why this would be happening?

Edit- adding photo


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Sound Eq said:


> Obviously because the Sony Z7/Z1R inner wiring is different. Have you tried connecting the Arya's stock cable to the Z7? because it won't work either... The cable is fine if you bought it for your Arya's in the first place.


Oh what a bummer. I would've assumed a simple TRS connection would've been the same pole-wise. I'll try your test later tonight, thanks for the response.


----------



## Jacob ISR

Relaxasaurus said:


> Oh what a bummer. I would've assumed a simple TRS connection would've been the same pole-wise. I'll try your test later tonight, thanks for the response.


I know for sure that the wiring is different in the Sony and i advice you not to try - just in case not to cause any damage to the amp section. Find an Ohm Meter (Multimeter) and test Power Cord Continuity. Compare it with the original Sony cable.


----------



## arielext

I'm a long time Arctic Cables customer and I've been nagging Roy about a new cable for my LCD2... no make that Ether flow ... no wait Elegia ... no ok you know what Stellia! And Roy, what if I send my current cables back to you, can you merge them into 1 cable? 2x 4core up-occ neotech.
He agreed and I sent the cables back in march. He noted it would take some time in the end it was around 7 weeks, but worth it! In the mean time I was swearing around about the stock focal cables for bloody 3k euro they can invest in better, more human friendly cables! but oh well ... I didn't pay anything except for the original cables and shipping ofc. No dime for all the time and labour that went into making this new cable. If I talk cables I talk Arctic Cables.


----------



## Jacob ISR (May 17, 2019)

Woo COOL arielext...


----------



## parimento1

Hey guys, 

Just bought my 4th Arctic Cable from Roy. This time it was the 8-Core OFC cable using 2x Mogami 2534 microphone cables. The cables are impeccably made and I love the soft paracord covers for the cables. The most amazing thing is that the cable is incredibly thin and flexible, considering that it contains 8 conductors of 24awg wire. 

Roy is a pleasure to deal with and he provides excellent customer service. He answers emails promptly and has always delivered the cables on or before schedule. Here is a photo of the cable, below:


----------



## interweb-tech

Roy's new TOTL 8-Core Neotech UP-OCC Pure Silver 7N LT-6 cable.


----------



## mixman

interweb-tech said:


> Roy's new TOTL 8-Core Neotech UP-OCC Pure Silver 7N LT-6 cable.



Nice. What's the price for that?


----------



## interweb-tech

mixman said:


> Nice. What's the price for that?



Varies based on config. He was out of Furutech XLR so I settled for Neutrik.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cab...a7:m:mkVXHuz1PcC5MTTHiL3nviw&var=442154646571


----------



## H2Ologd

After running across Arctic recently while researching cables. I placed an order for an adapter. I’ve been dealing with another cable company for months and am not getting what I ordered, so I am looking forward to seeing an Arctic cable and enjoy some music.


----------



## leftside (Jun 14, 2019)

Does someone mind sharing Roy's contact details with me? I'd rather avoid eBay if possible. PM is fine - thanks.

Edit: don't worry about it. I found the contact details. These cables look great - think I'll order the 2.5 mm for my headphones.


----------



## Sound Eq (Sep 1, 2019)

delete


----------



## newtophones07

How are the microphonics on these cables?  I hate how on some of my cables, when I rub them, on my collar, I can hear it.


----------



## parimento1

newtophones07 said:


> How are the microphonics on these cables?  I hate how on some of my cables, when I rub them, on my collar, I can hear it.



no microphonics to speak of. The fabric sleeve they use is very soft.


----------



## JM1979

parimento1 said:


> no microphonics to speak of. The fabric sleeve they use is very soft.



I’ll second this. Great build quality as well. 

I also don’t get any coloration from them. Just clarity and no microphonics.


----------



## krakenkr (Aug 4, 2019)

bdkillian said:


> I wanted to post a quick update to my previous postings on this page.  I have since expanded my headphone collection with additional cables from Arctic Cables as I am continually impressed with their quality and workmanship!
> I have just ordered a Cardas High-End Ultra Pure Copper Litz Cable for my Sony Mdr-Z1R's after communicating wiht Roy from Arctic cables who took the time to help me choose the correct cable to match my headphone and listening preferences as well as took the time to explain all of the options available to me.  Truly sets the standard for customer service!
> That said, I am looking forward to making a direct comparison between my current AC Mogami W2534 OFC and the AC Cardas UPOCC cable.  I will share my thoughts and pictures when the new cable arrives!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry for replying for the year old thread...Why did you pick out the Cardas High-End Ultra Pure Copper Litz Cable for your Sony Mdr-Z1R than the others? How did you like it? I am looking to have a cable done by them too for my mdr z1r and wondering which one should I choose...Thank you


----------



## blackdragon87

just ordered one for my trx ebony. looking forward to it


----------



## parimento1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey guys,

Just bought ANOTHER cable from Arctic Cable. It is a 16-core Mogami cable for the Focal Clear, etc. I had a 4-core and 8-core and both were improvements on the other, so I splurged and got a 16-core, which is far better than the previous 2. The thicker wire makes all the difference in the sound. The synergy between the Mogami cable and these headphones is amazing. I highly recommend these if you have the Focal headphones. In a nutshell, the midrange opened up, the bass is now more present, and the soundstage improved immensely from either the 4 or the 8-core. There is also more detail than before.


The workmanship on these cables is IMPECCABLE and I know I will enjoy these for years to come. The cable is remarkably thin for 16 cores and is light as well.

Roy's customer service was impeccable-- he responds quickly and delivered the product to my door well-before it was promised AND for a great price. Highly recommended. You can find him on the ebay Arctic Cables store.


----------



## parimento1

I have been using the cable for 2 days now and all I can say is wow. It isn't heavy, as you would expect from how much wire there is in it, thanks to them stripping off the outer jacket of the cable. It is very comfortable, and I don't really notice the extra weight at all; however, I do notice the improved sound quality over the thinner cables I had previously. I don't know of any company that offers cables of this gauge for anywhere close to this price. They make it affordable to be an audiophile, while providing products of impeccable quality and excellent customer service.


----------



## noplsestar

Does anyone have a comparison to Oyaide Cables? They are also made in Japan.

Oh, and what about short 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect cables from the DAP to a portable amp ... any suggestions? 
Ive got a VorzAMP and this would be logic to buy from them: http://vorzuge.com/product/oyaide-audio-cable-and-connector/?currency=EUR
but I don't know if its really worth it because I already have the so called "Vorzkabel" which comes as standard from them ... would love to hear what you guys can say about this Oyaide cables and if you think they are in the same ballpark as the neotech products.


----------



## elira

noplsestar said:


> Oh, and what about short 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect cables from the DAP to a portable amp ... any suggestions?


Cardas HPI is a nice small cable, and not that expensive ~20 usd the 6 inch one.


----------



## Marutks

I am looking for a cable for my Focal Stellia.

Is Neotech the best wire they offer?

What does "XLR + 1/4" adapter" look like?    Is it this:   https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10099809.jpg

Does the cable work with balanced amp output when adapter is not used?


----------



## rajphi

Hi, I'm another new member.  I recently got a pretty stupid good deal on the Meze 99NEO Headphones and went to Arctic Cables for their new Cardas cable for the Meze.  The headphones with the Arctic Cardas Cable is better than I could have hoped for.  For under $500 total, this headphone system sounds amazing.  There's no noise, no distortion, only pure clean great sound with amazing soundstage and imaging.  I would recommend this combination to anyone.  I'm going to try to include some pics.  I also have the same Cardas cable on order for my Sennheiser HD 600's.. can't wait!


----------



## vonBaron

Anyone knows how Arctic Cables compare to Norne?


----------



## interweb-tech

vonBaron said:


> Anyone knows how Arctic Cables compare to Norne?



Their pricing differences reflect the difference in materials, design, & construction. Arctic makes a nice relatively inexpensive cable that you will be satisfied with. Norne makes a cable you will be proud to own. They both make a quality product. Norne is just higher quality.


----------



## KT88

vonBaron said:


> Anyone knows how Arctic Cables compare to Norne?



I have several cables from both, and I feel the opposite. 
Perhaps Norne cables look nicer, but in terms of sound, I prefer the Arctic cables. The braided cable I have from them also seems to be of higher quality than the one I have from Norne, but it was more expensive as well. Overall you probably can't go wrong with either.


----------



## mixman

Have had both and much prefer Norne. Best sound and the most professionally packaged cables, plus resale value is much better with Norne too.


----------



## noplsestar

Does anyone know what gauge the arctic cables have? @teknorob23 mentioned that the gauge is very important. So are they 24AWG or 22AWG or 21? The lower the better I guess?

@teknorob23 is a 21AWG cable 4 braid better then, let’s say, a 26AWG 8 braid?


----------



## teknorob23

noplsestar said:


> Does anyone know what gauge the arctic cables have? @teknorob23 mentioned that the gauge is very important. So are they 24AWG or 22AWG or 21? The lower the better I guess?
> 
> @teknorob23 is a 21AWG cable 4 braid better then, let’s say, a 26AWG 8 braid?



I'm not sure on their exact spec, but would suspect they'll let you customise the cable they use.

to answer your 2nd question, the figure you're interested in is the total gauge of all the cores added, so if its 8 x 24awg cores, thats more metal in total than 4 x 24awg. Anything 24awg or larger in a 4 core with silver will be, or 26awg in 8 core will be fine. Personally i've found the sweet spot for sound quality while retaining decent ergonomics is 22awg multistrand in a 4 core or if you want an end game cable then an 8 core, but the latter does start getting pricey.  But yes the lower number is heavier gauge and will be better, but get beyond 22 or 20 depending on the strand count and it will become a bit unwieldy. I hope that makes some sense


----------



## parimento1

Just got a new amp with a balanced output, so I ordered a 16-core balanced Mogami cable for my Focal Clear headphones. Cable is impeccably built and uses quality neutrik connectors. I would order from these guys anytime. Customer service is excellent and it has always been delivered by the promised date.


----------



## noplsestar

Does anyone have compared the Arctic cables with the moon audio black dragon? what about microphonics and sound differences?


----------



## parimento1

noplsestar said:


> Does anyone have compared the Arctic cables with the moon audio black dragon? what about microphonics and sound differences?



I had the silver dragon and this lowly mogami plug sounded much better than the silver dragon...if you can believe that. I should say, it sounded better TO ME, anyway. The Silver dragon surprisingly made the sound dull and fuzzy and also the highs seemed truncated.


----------



## noplsestar

So. Here it is, my Christmas present I gave myself! A new Arctic Cable for Focal Stellia, which is an 8-Core Neotech UP-OCC Pure Silver 7N LT-6 Cable (with Neutrik plugs on the phone and Viablue 3.5mm plug for the DAP -> Calyx M -> Vorzüge VorzAMP Duo II)

This is it. End game. Easy as that. It was a pleasure to deal with Roy (as always, because I already own a UPOCC 4 core copper cable that matches nicely with the brown/black coating ... well, I guess I won't use it that often anymore, now that I have this silver beauty) 

I had a Silver Lavricable once and can tell you: This is no contest. UPOCC is on another level compared to a "normal" silver cable.
I never thought I would write that stereotype cliché, but I really can hear details I never heard before in tracks I know by heart. I also made a blind test with a friend of mine and could tell in an instant which cable is which after a few seconds (compared to the Focal stock cable).

For starters: There seems to be more room. Not exactly in width but more in height and depth. Especially when listening to very complex songs, such as "Before your very eyes..." from Atoms For Peace, it´s such a pleasure to listen to this tidy stage where every nuance is heard and the voice of Thom Yorke is right there in the middle, clear and with this great reverb (thanks to the genius producer Nigel Godrich!) Also the separation is clearly making a step up. Pin point. I am in honeymoon, I know, but it is that good.

This cable takes everything what's there and makes it better. Bass, mids, treble. I am sorry to boast here, but it really is unbelievable what a cable can make a difference. It´s not that the Stellia sounds different in any way. It sound refined. I always found the upper mids a bit shouty. This shoutiness is gone without taking away anything of its resolution. In the contrary. The resolution is like I have never heard it before out of these phones. 

The cable manages to extend the treble (and bass) without adding something that isn't there. It is a neutral cable, if you ask me. The Stellia doesn't sound "brighter" at all, like you would expect from a silver cable. It doesn't sound warmer either. The treble is just "there". On spot. The mids are present. The voices so nicely rendered. And then the bass. I didn´t expect the subbass to be elevated, but it somehow did by a small margin. That's a very welcome alteration, too, as I always found that the very low sub frequencies of the Stellia somehow were too gentle (primarily compared to the mid bass).

Oh, and by the way: As you can see on the pictures: The cable looks absolutely stunning. In real life even better than on any photo I have seen (and made of them). They are completely pliable (laughable when compared to the stock cable!), and there are no microphonics whatsoever.

I am not a reviewer, just a musician / engineer and a guy who loves to listen to the music on the go and that needs to feel all the emotions that are evoked when I listen to the records as well as to hear the accuracy and beautyness of the production.

So, what can I say as a conclusion: It is a balanced cable. No frequency is exaggerated, no frequency suppressed. It reminds me when I was at a mastering studio for finishing a recording I produced and when I heard some albums I love on those great loudspeakers and I thought screw, that's what music is supposed to sound! 

And here some eyecandy


----------



## Roasty

Is anyone here using the 8 wire silver 7n cable with a focal Utopia? 

The config I want (10ft, 4pin furutech, 8 wire) is USD935. This comes into the realm of PlusSound, Danacable and Norne, and costs close to double a Moon Audio Silver Dragon (all cables of which I own for various headphones, except the PlusSound of which I'm awaiting delivery).

Is this cable a worthy buy for the Utopia?


----------



## noplsestar

Roasty said:


> Is anyone here using the 8 wire silver 7n cable with a focal Utopia?
> 
> The config I want (10ft, 4pin furutech, 8 wire) is USD935. This comes into the realm of PlusSound, Danacable and Norne, and costs close to double a Moon Audio Silver Dragon (all cables of which I own for various headphones, except the PlusSound of which I'm awaiting delivery).
> 
> Is this cable a worthy buy for the Utopia?


For this length you would pay much more at norne etc. 
But I haven’t heard it with the Utopia, alas.


----------



## TooFrank

noplsestar said:


> So. Here it is, my Christmas present I gave myself! A new Arctic Cable for Focal Stellia, which is an 8-Core Neotech UP-OCC Pure Silver 7N LT-6 Cable (with Neutrik plugs on the phone and Viablue 3.5mm plug for the DAP -> Calyx M -> Vorzüge VorzAMP Duo II)
> 
> This is it. End game. Easy as that. It was a pleasure to deal with Roy (as always, because I already own a UPOCC 4 core copper cable that matches nicely with the brown/black coating ... well, I guess I won't use it that often anymore, now that I have this silver beauty)
> 
> ...


I can only echo everything regarding Artic Cables. After reading about noplsestar’s Christmas present, I wrote to AC and eventually ordered the same cable for my Stellia’s. Very efficient delivery. Very good service. I am really happy for my new piece of jewellery. The sound to my ears is far beyond the stock cable which now sounds dull in comparison......


----------



## Roasty

Decided to give the 8wire 7n a try.. Hope it sounds as good as u guys say it is!


----------



## Asdcreation

Looking to order same cable for my stellia, sent email waiting for response, also what length do you guys ordered 5 feet,2m or 3m?


----------



## Asdcreation

Same cable-->8-Core Neotech UP-OCC Pure Silver 7N LT-6 Cable ,I like 10 feet as my stock is same length but it becomes expensive as you go bigger length


----------



## Guidostrunk

Can someone please provide a link to this seller? I can't seem to find them on Ebay. I really love the looks of the cable on post #79 and would like to get one for my Focal Clear Pro.


----------



## elira

Guidostrunk said:


> Can someone please provide a link to this seller? I can't seem to find them on Ebay. I really love the looks of the cable on post #79 and would like to get one for my Focal Clear Pro.


https://ebay.com/usr/arcticcables


----------



## funkle II

elira said:


> https://ebay.com/usr/arcticcables



Or http://arcticcables.com

I ordered mine from this site


----------



## Asdcreation

funkle II said:


> Or http://arcticcables.com
> 
> I ordered mine from this site


I send an email yesterday,still waiting on the response


----------



## noplsestar

Asdcreation said:


> I send an email yesterday,still waiting on the response


Give him some time. He has much to do


----------



## MellowGold

parimento1 said:


> Just got a new amp with a balanced output, so I ordered a 16-core balanced Mogami cable for my Focal Clear headphones. Cable is impeccably built and uses quality neutrik connectors. I would order from these guys anytime. Customer service is excellent and it has always been delivered by the promised date.


Nice looking cable. I'm considering one of these for my Audexe LCD2C. What's the upcharge to go to 16-core? And is that splitter a custom option? I don't see either of these options on their web site.


----------



## elira

Does anyone know the AWG used for the UP-OCC series?


----------



## Roasty

Just received my Arctic Cable. Have not yet had a chance to try it out. 

Can someone with this model cable and an XLR connection chime in? Do you have this metal spring type connector interface between the xlr plug and wires? I'm not a big fan of the look and ordered some heatshrink to try and cover it up.


----------



## elira

Roasty said:


> Do you have this metal spring type connector interface between the xlr plug and wires?



The Furutech connector comes with that spring, it looks nice in regular cables.


----------



## Roasty

elira said:


> The Furutech connector comes with that spring, it looks nice in regular cables.



Oh I didn't know that! Never realised it was there on my other cables with the furutech; they have heat shrink over it. 

Thanks man!!


----------



## shafat777

Anyone heard from or contacted arctic cables recently? Ordered a UPOCC cable from them last night and didnt receive any order confirmation. Emailed them, havent heard a thing!!!


----------



## Asdcreation

shafat777 said:


> Anyone heard from or contacted arctic cables recently? Ordered a UPOCC cable from them last night and didnt receive any order confirmation. Emailed them, havent heard a thing!!!


----------



## shafat777

Thanks boss. Much appreciated. I just received and email from ROY stating exactly that.


----------



## noplsestar

Calyx M -> Dethonray HA-2 -> Focal Stellia
(everything wired with Arctic Cables Silver UPOCC 8-braid with Viablue plugs)

ENDGAME !!!

(I know I know, there is no endgame)


----------



## cismax

my endgame is iBasso DX228EX+Stellia+Arctic Cables pure silver, 8 wire, with high-purity rhodium-plated carbon fiber connectors.
Sound is stellar, there's more space, more air, soundstage, looks even more natural than before, separation enhanced, so it is resolution. Never made a purchase that contributed that much in improving the sound in a hi-end chain like this one.


----------



## XP_98

cismax said:


> my endgame is iBasso DX228EX+Stellia+Arctic Cables pure silver, 8 wire, with high-purity rhodium-plated carbon fiber connectors.
> Sound is stellar, there's more space, more air, soundstage, looks even more natural than before, separation enhanced, so it is resolution. Never made a purchase that contributed that much in improving the sound in a hi-end chain like this one.


Same combo, still let the new cable burn in, you were quicker than me with pictures


----------



## Relaxasaurus

I did a Periapt vs Arctic Cables shootout about a year ago here:



Despite the slightly higher price I ended up liking them more


----------



## FenceFurniture

I recently purchased a pair of Stellias and, as I noted in the Stellia thread, I am getting significant microphonics which is particularly intrusive when listening to classical music - even a slight movement of the head produces the microphonics. So, OK, I need to get a new cable for use with the desk amp, which is a balanced XLR 4 pin output (Schiitty Jotunheim).

But I have a dilemma to solve. Later this year I will probably update my DAP (considering a Shanling M7 when they are released on the next x months) and that will have a 4.4mm output jack. Given that I may end up spending around USD400 on a Arctic Signum cable, I would much prefer that I could adapt that cable to be used with either device - the Jotunheim or the DAP. I REALLY don't want to have to spend the money twice, just to have two different ends (also two cables hanging around).

My question(s): how well will something like this Woo Audio XLR to 4.4mm adapter work? Given that we are talking about an enlarged sound stage etc with the Signum cable, is that going to suffer? A considerable down side to using this adapter is that the connected unit going into the DAP is about 110mm long (70 for XLR, 40 for adaptor) so over 4 inches of "stuff" hanging out of a DAP

Is there an adaptor that works in reverse so that a 4.4mm male is inserted into it? A down side to this is that the "additional" connection is always in use at the desk, which is where I want the highest quality.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this please?


----------



## elira

FenceFurniture said:


> how well will something like this Woo Audio XLR to 4.4mm adapter work?


I have that adapter and it puts a lot of strain into the 4.4mm socket.

I personally prefer having the cable terminated in 4.4mm and then use an adapter to make it 4 pin XLR. I'm only aware of two adapters that are a single piece one from www.plussoundaudio.com/ and the other from venture electronics.


----------



## FenceFurniture

elira said:


> I have that adapter and it puts a lot of strain into the 4.4mm socket.
> 
> I personally prefer having the cable terminated in 4.4mm and then use an adapter to make it 4 pin XLR. I'm only aware of two adapters that are a single piece one from www.plussoundaudio.com/ and the other from venture electronics.


Thanks elira, very useful to know. It's crystallizes what I suspected about that long hunk. Is it a total of ~110mm? Do you think any of these connections diminish the audio quality?


----------



## FenceFurniture

elira said:


> I'm only aware of two adapters that are a single piece one from www.plussoundaudio.com/ and the other from venture electronics.


I looked everywhere on the Plus Sound website and can't see that connector - certainly not listed in DIY>Connectors (very clunky website too).


----------



## elira

FenceFurniture said:


> Thanks elira, very useful to know. It's crystallizes what I suspected about that long hunk. Is it a total of ~110mm? Do you think any of these connections diminish the audio quality?


I do not think they diminish the audio quality. The PlusSound one is 68mm long and the Venture Electronics is 56 mm long.





FenceFurniture said:


> I looked everywhere on the Plus Sound website and can't see that connector - certainly not listed in DIY>Connectors (very clunky website too).


It's in custom cables -> interconnects -> Micro Series Termination Adapter
http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html


----------



## FenceFurniture

elira said:


> It's in custom cables -> interconnects -> Micro Series Termination Adapter
> http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html


Ok, great, and thanks again. Pretty sure I looked at that page but figured it wasn't there - now I have realised their pages are upside down: what you want to look at is down the bottom, and all the chest beating stuff is up the top...on every page....just in case we miss it the first 8 times....


What I meant about the length of 100mm was the combination of the Woo Audio + Neutrik XLR must be about 110mm long which would, as you say, put a very high load on the 4.4 pin, and make it much more prone to being caught on something or being bent in your pocket. Having the portable version as the termination, with the adaptor at the desk is certainly the more functionally practical solution, and if there is no loss of audio quality then that is the way to go.


----------



## XP_98 (May 12, 2020)

Two nice Artic Cables, from their top of the line "Signum series", one for my Mysphere, the other for my Stellia. They look nice and sound great !


----------



## Roasty

i've had an silver Arctic Cable for quite some time now, so am comfortable with writing this post. 

It is most definitely my favourite cable with the Utopia. i enjoy it the AC cable with the Utopia more than the Danacable Lazuli Reference and Moon Audio Black Dragon (both terminated for Utopia). i've also used ultrashort adaptors with cables from Norne (Silvergarde S3), JPS Labs (Superconductor) and PlusSound (X8 gold plated silver). The Utopia is such a fast and resolving headphone, but so far i found only the AC plays to that strength. I felt the other cables listed above (aside from the Black Dragon) seemed to dull out the upper registry, rounding off the top end just a bit too much. 

There is this amazing clarity and transparency with the AC cable. the leading edge to notes is so clean, making vocals so crisp and clear. i also thought it was the most holographic with amazing 3d placement of elements in the music. it also had by far the best soundstage width, both laterally and in depth. Even with busy passages and songs with lots of instruments playing, there is really really good separation and just crazy pinpoint placing. In the lower registry, low end extension and texture were great, and there was fantastic punchiness and impact. The utopia is definitely not lacking in bass! 

i've done countless quick a/b comparisons with this cable and my other cables and it really is no contest. not to say that the other cables are not good, just that they sounded better with other headphones. for eg, i preferred the JPS Superconductor with the Abyss 1266 (naturally) and the PlusSound X8 with the Verite Closed. The AC cable simply plays extremely well with the Utopia. Quite honestly, i'm done with a cable search for these headphones.

i have absolutely no complaints with the sound that i get with this cable. if i had any gripes, it would be with the construction; these are minor but i figure i might as well list them out. i would have preferred a heatshrink/sleeve over the furutech spring extension. the braids in the cable could have been tighter and more even. and lastly, the L and R markings on the headphone end are not lined up with the red dot on the utopia lemo connectors. the other cables i listed above all edge out the AC cable construction wise, but then again, it really is the sound that matters in the end.

if you have the Utopia, the AC cable is really really worth a try!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Roasty said:


> i've had an silver Arctic Cable for quite some time now, so am comfortable with writing this post.
> 
> It is most definitely my favourite cable with the Utopia. i enjoy it the AC cable with the Utopia more than the Danacable Lazuli Reference and Moon Audio Black Dragon (both terminated for Utopia). i've also used ultrashort adaptors with cables from Norne (Silvergarde S3), JPS Labs (Superconductor) and PlusSound (X8 gold plated silver). The Utopia is such a fast and resolving headphone, but so far i found only the AC plays to that strength. I felt the other cables listed above (aside from the Black Dragon) seemed to dull out the upper registry, rounding off the top end just a bit too much.
> 
> ...



Very helpful post. I am most surprised you perceived the AC silver edges out the Norne S3, which I preferred to the Lazuli Reference and Norne Draug Silver. Could you go more in detail comparing these two?


----------



## thecrow

Liu Junyuan said:


> Very helpful post. I am most surprised you perceived the AC silver edges out the Norne S3, which I preferred to the Lazuli Reference and Norne Draug Silver. Could you go more in detail comparing these two?


Can you compare the draug silver to the s3?
i have the s3 so curious in the differences

thanks


----------



## Roasty

Liu Junyuan said:


> Very helpful post. I am most surprised you perceived the AC silver edges out the Norne S3, which I preferred to the Lazuli Reference and Norne Draug Silver. Could you go more in detail comparing these two?



I felt the AC silver brought out the best in the Utopia without taking anything away. 

I quite liked the S3 with the Empyrean. But with the Utopia, seemed like there was not as good low end texture and high end sparkle as the AC silver. Felt the top end was dulled/rolled off, similar to the LR. Also less bass slam/impact than the AC.

In the end, I sold off the S3 as I had bought the plussound X8, which had better build, but comparatively thicker mids and mid bass (some may not like this with empy).


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I am pretty much set on getting the AC silver for my Utopia. I sent an inquiry directly through the AC website, but I was wondering if anyone else could chip in with some questions I had: 


On the signum+ page, there are three options for solder wire: Cardas Quad Eutectic Silver Solder, Mundorf Supreme 9.5% silver gold solder, and Viablue silver solder. I would have no idea which to choose. Can anyone weigh on the differences between these? 
There is an option to choose between braid types: round, square, or flat? Similar as above, can anyone weigh on potential advantages/disadvantages of each option? Does Norne, for instance, use square or round?  
As an aside, it looks like the photos of the Signum + on the website display heatshrink around the spring on the Furutech 4-pin XLR termination connector.


----------



## noplsestar

Liu Junyuan said:


> I am pretty much set on getting the AC silver for my Utopia. I sent an inquiry directly through the AC website, but I was wondering if anyone else could chip in with some questions I had:
> 
> 
> On the signum+ page, there are three options for solder wire: Cardas Quad Eutectic Silver Solder, Mundorf Supreme 9.5% silver gold solder, and Viablue silver solder. I would have no idea which to choose. Can anyone weigh on the differences between these?
> ...


Hi, braid type is completely aesthetic nature. Choose which one suits you best. All 3 solder options are top notch. I suspect no one on this planet would hear a difference


----------



## ClicketEKlack (Jun 16, 2020)

I just got a Signum Series cable for Focal Utopias with a 4.4 mm plug for a HiBy R6 Pro. Really loving the sound. A definite step up from stock. When I plugged in for the first time, it was like flipping a turbo switch -- the sound was fuller, more detailed, punchier, with better separation -- yet wayyyy smoother all around. Was able to listen for hours without fatigue. From a tactile standpoint, the difference is night and day. The stock cable is horrible - scratchy, stiff, and microphonic. Arctic Cable is supple and soft. Really a delight.


----------



## FenceFurniture

Just to be a little price conscious for the moment....what would the best bang for buck be in a 1.5m cable:
(specifying for both cables: Focal - Oyaide P3.5SR HP connectors, and 4.4mm Pentaconn Carbon-Fiber Rhodium-Plated Copper termination)

a *4 wire silver Signum Artic Cable at around USD413 *(coz the 8 wire version isUSD633)
OR
an *8 wire Cuprum Series Arctic cable at around USD284*

There is what looks to be a new Fusion series but no info is on the website yet. Price comparison looks to be around USD465 for an 8 wire bland of Copper and Silver wires (4 each). *Any thoughts on this?*

Also, would there be much difference between
4.4mm Pentaconn Carbon-Fiber Rhodium-Plated Copper ($10) 
and
Furutech 4.4mm Pentaconn CF-7445 (R) ($68) ....assuming the (R) means Rhodium)


----------



## noplsestar

FenceFurniture said:


> Just to be a little price conscious for the moment....what would the best bang for buck be in a 1.5m cable:
> (specifying for both cables: Focal - Oyaide P3.5SR HP connectors, and 4.4mm Pentaconn Carbon-Fiber Rhodium-Plated Copper termination)
> 
> a *4 wire silver Signum Artic Cable at around USD413 *(coz the 8 wire version isUSD633)
> ...


I would go for the 4 wire Signum.


----------



## FenceFurniture

noplsestar said:


> I would go for the 4 wire Signum.


Can I ask what your reasoning would be please?


----------



## noplsestar

FenceFurniture said:


> Can I ask what your reasoning would be please?


Because wire count for 1.5 meters should not play a big role. The used metal on the other hand does. Silver is the best conductor. That’s why I would go for the Signum.
I don’t know the new Fusion series. You should ask Roy from Arctic cables what he can say about that new cable. Looks interesting!


----------



## FenceFurniture

noplsestar said:


> Because wire count for 1.5 meters should not play a big role. The used metal on the other hand does. Silver is the best conductor. That’s why I would go for the Signum.


Yeah, ok. I was chewing this over with someone this morning (and bearing in mind I'm not even slightly tech-headed). Certainly I understand your point about cable length. What I was wondering this morning is whether for hi-res music (24-176), more copper (i.e. 8 wire) would have a better capability for carrying the sound than less silver (4 wire). Maybe that's a question for Roy too.


----------



## noplsestar

FenceFurniture said:


> Yeah, ok. I was chewing this over with someone this morning (and bearing in mind I'm not even slightly tech-headed). Certainly I understand your point about cable length. What I was wondering this morning is whether for hi-res music (24-176), more copper (i.e. 8 wire) would have a better capability for carrying the sound than less silver (4 wire). Maybe that's a question for Roy too.


My answer, again, is: No. Silver will always be better, no matter if high-res music or not. It is about electricity. Electric signals don't care if high res or not  BUT I am not an expert, either, so please just ask Roy, he always helped me so much with every question I asked him. He will help you and find the best solution for your needs. Just give him a day or two to respond.


----------



## wristmachine

Roasty said:


> i've had an silver Arctic Cable for quite some time now, so am comfortable with writing this post.
> 
> It is most definitely my favourite cable with the Utopia. i enjoy it the AC cable with the Utopia more than the Danacable Lazuli Reference and Moon Audio Black Dragon (both terminated for Utopia). i've also used ultrashort adaptors with cables from Norne (Silvergarde S3), JPS Labs (Superconductor) and PlusSound (X8 gold plated silver). The Utopia is such a fast and resolving headphone, but so far i found only the AC plays to that strength. I felt the other cables listed above (aside from the Black Dragon) seemed to dull out the upper registry, rounding off the top end just a bit too much.
> 
> ...



Great review. V useful.
Can you please elaborate which series cable are you using from AC ?


----------



## Roasty

wristmachine said:


> Great review. V useful.
> Can you please elaborate which series cable are you using from AC ?



I'm using his Silver series cable, which I think he has renamed Signum+.


----------



## FenceFurniture

Roasty said:


> I'm using his Silver series cable, which I think he has renamed Signum+.


"Signum" is the 4x wire, Signum+ is the 8x


----------



## Roasty

FenceFurniture said:


> "Signum" is the 4x wire, Signum+ is the 8x



Ah thanks. I'm using the Signum+ then.


----------



## FenceFurniture (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm interested to read some more about the Fusion Series (4x Cu and 4x Ag). No blurb yet though.

They must seem to think it is better than just 4x Ag wires.


----------



## thecrow

Hi All

I ordered the signum+ with Val (name in the emails) thanks to @Roasty 's advice /views/impressions/spruiking

Getting the main cable for my utopia with adapters for hekse and empyrean/auteur.

May be a few weeks away as was told they are waiting for connectors

Will post impressions here - including comparing with the norne audio cables I usually use that I have been happy with in the past (and still am)


----------



## Roasty

thecrow said:


> Hi All
> 
> I ordered the signum+ with Val (name in the emails) thanks to @Roasty 's advice /views/impressions/spruiking
> 
> ...



The wait should be worth it! Looking forward to your impressions and to see if they're similar to mine. 

I got in touch with them to help make some adaptors and yea, they had to order some connectors in.. 

Was mulling over their palladium line but geez the price..


----------



## noplsestar

Roasty said:


> The wait should be worth it! Looking forward to your impressions and to see if they're similar to mine.
> 
> I got in touch with them to help make some adaptors and yea, they had to order some connectors in..
> 
> Was mulling over their palladium line but geez the price..


My palladium was shipped to the EU one month ago. *** Corona!!!  I will post a review when they arrive and I have tested them (probably in a year) 😱


----------



## FenceFurniture

noplsestar said:


> My palladium was shipped to the EU one month ago. *** Corona!!!  I will post a review when they arrive and I have tested them (probably in a year) 😱


Nah. Reckon it's been nicked by the postie to be melted down.


----------



## noplsestar

FenceFurniture said:


> Nah. Reckon it's been nicked by the postie to be melted down.


If he knew how much the cable cost, he would probably do it, yeah


----------



## thecrow

noplsestar said:


> If he knew how much the cable cost, he would probably do it, yeah


i had a pair of tubes that i ordered go missing once  I paid about $230 or so (usd) and it came back to the postie marking them as delivered but they never were  He later said he actually left them at the post office....who never saw them.

i always wonder if the postie had his own audio set up  From memory they were a pair of british 6dj8 Equivalents


----------



## noplsestar (Jul 12, 2020)

thecrow said:


> i had a pair of tubes that i ordered go missing once  I paid about $230 or so (usd) and it came back to the postie marking them as delivered but they never were  He later said he actually left them at the post office....who never saw them.
> 
> i always wonder if the postie had his own audio set up  From memory they were a pair of british 6dj8 Equivalents


Well, I think I will drink tee and wait and see 

in fact those pics you see on the arctic cable website is my Stellia palladium cable, so at least I have a picture I can see once a day to remind me there is something on the way


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> The wait should be worth it! Looking forward to your impressions and to see if they're similar to mine.
> 
> I got in touch with them to help make some adaptors and yea, they had to order some connectors in..
> 
> Was mulling over their palladium line but geez the price..


What adpaters/headphones? And for the signum+?


----------



## noplsestar

Someone seems to like holding my silver arctic cable while sleeping


----------



## jonathan c

Roasty said:


> i've had an silver Arctic Cable for quite some time now, so am comfortable with writing this post.
> 
> It is most definitely my favourite cable with the Utopia. i enjoy it the AC cable with the Utopia more than the Danacable Lazuli Reference and Moon Audio Black Dragon (both terminated for Utopia). i've also used ultrashort adaptors with cables from Norne (Silvergarde S3), JPS Labs (Superconductor) and PlusSound (X8 gold plated silver). The Utopia is such a fast and resolving headphone, but so far i found only the AC plays to that strength. I felt the other cables listed above (aside from the Black Dragon) seemed to dull out the upper registry, rounding off the top end just a bit too much.
> 
> ...


I absolutely concur with your comments which also apply to the Arctic Palladium Series. I have been using a two-metre palladium-plated silver cable from AC with Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-4z, and Meze Empyrean (spreading the cost over 3 headphones since they all take mini-XLRs). The AC PS is breath-taking in its absence of sound quality, to my ears. The immediacy and transparency of the music are as though the headphones are directly connected to the headphone amplifier output stages. Like you, thankfully, my quest / experimentation is over. Now to save up for another set for Rosson Audio RAD-0...


----------



## noplsestar

jonathan c said:


> I absolutely concur with your comments which also apply to the Arctic Palladium Series. I have been using a two-metre palladium-plated silver cable from AC with Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-4z, and Meze Empyrean (spreading the cost over 3 headphones since they all take mini-XLRs). The AC PS is breath-taking in its absence of sound quality, to my ears. The immediacy and transparency of the music are as though the headphones are directly connected to the headphone amplifier output stages. Like you, thankfully, my quest / experimentation is over. Now to save up for another set for Rosson Audio RAD-0...


And I thought I will be the first one to share impressions of the new Silver/Palladium cable. But my cable is on the way since over 2 months now!!! Thank you Corona 😡


----------



## 340519

jonathan c said:


> I absolutely concur with your comments which also apply to the Arctic Palladium Series. I have been using a two-metre palladium-plated silver cable from AC with Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-4z, and Meze Empyrean (spreading the cost over 3 headphones since they all take mini-XLRs). The AC PS is breath-taking in its absence of sound quality, to my ears. The immediacy and transparency of the music are as though the headphones are directly connected to the headphone amplifier output stages. Like you, thankfully, my quest / experimentation is over. Now to save up for another set for Rosson Audio RAD-0...


I use the same Furman power conditioner.  What are your thoughts? Like it? 
I just bought some silver cables from audio sensibility in canada for my empys/lcd 4s because, like you, they share the same connector, just to try out some silver cables to hear if there is a difference.


----------



## jonathan c

dmdm said:


> I use the same Furman power conditioner.  What are your thoughts? Like it?
> I just bought some silver cables from audio sensibility in canada for my empys/lcd 4s because, like you, they share the same connector, just to try out some silver cables to hear if there is a difference.


I think the Furman makes a big difference: it lowers the noise floor and I would guess eases the “workload” for component power supplies (internal & external). The Furman was designed by the fellow who designed the Niagara series for AudioQuest. From what I’ve read, silver is a better conductor that copper (6N etc).


----------



## Asdcreation

Got it yesterday ,time to enjoy more music


----------



## thecrow

Just thought I’d ask: people here talk about dealing with Roy. My emails have been with Val  

i hope Val works there too? Any one know how many people are there and if they have dealt with Val too? (Or have i sent my emails and paypal money to someone i should not have)


----------



## Roasty

thecrow said:


> Just thought I’d ask: people here talk about dealing with Roy. My emails have been with Val
> 
> i hope Val works there too? Any one know how many people are there and if they have dealt with Val too? (Or have i sent my emails and paypal money to someone i should not have)



Both Roy and Val work there. I communicate with both via the same email and it's all good.


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> Both Roy and Val work there. I communicate with both via the same email and it's all good.


Thanks - i thought that would be the case but thanks for confirming


----------



## noplsestar

Asdcreation said:


> Got it yesterday ,time to enjoy more music


Is this the platinum? How do you find its sound?


----------



## Roasty

Asdcreation said:


> Got it yesterday ,time to enjoy more music



That braid is beautiful!


----------



## Asdcreation

noplsestar said:


> Is this the platinum? How do you find its sound?


Yes it is the palladium, it is  burn in phase ,will give at least 200 hours before proper listening but after  the initial hours yesterday i like the instrument separation & clarity (specially detail tunes left & right) ,I did not wanted to take off my headphones to sleep,so yeah it has something magical to keep u excited  ,will update as I listen more after work


----------



## DenverW

So my impressions with artic cables has been a bit mixed, but the important parts have been good.  I had emailed them a couple months ago looking for a cable recommendation, giving my gear and budget.  I didn't hear back.  Covid delayed my ability to purchase for a couple months, so I didnt try emailing the same question until earlier this month.  This time they responded within a couple days, recommending the prisma series for my hd800.  I purchased a 10 foot XLR prisma series cable, which cost a very reasonable $315 (reasonable for hd800 cables, that is!)

I got an order confirmation, but there was nowhere to check order status, so after about 8 business days I sent an email asking if there was anywhere on the web site I could check.  I didn't get a reply again, however a few days later I did get an automated tracking email saying that a tracking number had been created.  The cable arrived today, and the build quality is quite good.

So overall I'm pretty happy.  The cable arrived quickly, and the build time was very good.  The quality of the cable is also top notch.  Right now I'm going to let it burn in a week or more before giving true sonic impressions.


----------



## cdf294

DenverW said:


> I purchased a 10 foot XLR prisma series cable, which cost a very reasonable $315 (reasonable for hd800 cables, that is!)
> 
> So overall I'm pretty happy.  The cable arrived quickly, and the build time was very good.  The quality of the cable is also top notch.  Right now I'm going to let it burn in a week or more before giving true sonic impressions.



I too have a Prisma cable currently being built. Since I haven't heard much about the Prisma, i'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts about the cable. I know you want to let it break in but do you have any initial impressions concerning the sound?


----------



## DenverW

cdf294 said:


> I too have a Prisma cable currently being built. Since I haven't heard much about the Prisma, i'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts about the cable. I know you want to let it break in but do you have any initial impressions concerning the sound?



I listened to it first night on my mainline amp and thought that it sounded clear and unveiled, but that the bass was reduced.  Last night I used my crack amp and it sounded wonderful.  Best my crack has sounded to date.  Clearer, with blacker Background.  Was this the cable or another factor?  I’ll have a better impression a few days from now.  Hopefully it’s the cable and we can both be happy


----------



## cdf294

Thank you for that DenverW.
I suspect mine will be built this week since I talked to Val yesterday about a final change to the configuration.

It sounds like yours will be broken in pretty well by the time mine arrives so I will keep an eye out for your "official" review.


----------



## cdf294

DenverW said:


> Right now I'm going to let it burn in a week or more before giving true sonic impressions.



I'm wondering how you are feeling about the Prisma cable at this point. Mine is shipping today.


----------



## DenverW

I’ve been listening quite a bit and they’re sounding better and better.  I’ll pop on the stock cables tonight so I can give a better a/b.  I will say that I was a bit of a cable skeptic and this may have turned me around.


----------



## cdf294 (Aug 14, 2020)

It's hard to be a cable skeptic when I stealthfully changed preamp to amp interconnects once on the home theater system and then the wife brought to my attention that there's something wrong with the speakers once she turned on the system. I doubt headphone cables will be as noticeable as that instance but cables can make a difference even though many who listen with analyzer probes instead of their ears will disagree. And that's OK, to each his own and I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. My non audiophile wife immediately heard a difference without knowing I changed interconnects (a blind test at its finest) so it can't just be placebo on my part.

EDIT: I thought that I should add the whole IMO, YMMV, to my ears, etc.. commentary to avoid coming across like everyone will be able to hear or should hear a difference. This is only a statement on what I've experienced personally.


----------



## DenverW

So some slightly bad news, I was unable to do a true A/B with the stock cable, because the prisma has developed an issue with the left connector.  If I turn my head, or move around, it cuts out.  Moving the cable a bit in a certain manner causes it to resume, but it seems like the connector has an issue.  I double checked to make sure its the cable and not the headphones by trying the stock cable (worked with no issue), and by switching the R and L cable jacks, where I would have the same issue with the L cable in the right jack.  I've emailed artic cables, hopefully they'll respond soon.


----------



## cdf294

DenverW said:


> So some slightly bad news, I was unable to do a true A/B with the stock cable, because the prisma has developed an issue with the left connector.  If I turn my head, or move around, it cuts out.  Moving the cable a bit in a certain manner causes it to resume, but it seems like the connector has an issue.  I double checked to make sure its the cable and not the headphones by trying the stock cable (worked with no issue), and by switching the R and L cable jacks, where I would have the same issue with the L cable in the right jack.  I've emailed artic cables, hopefully they'll respond soon.



Well that's not good.
Hopefully they will get back with you in less than 3 days which is what it consistently took on my every attempt to communicate over the last 3.5 weeks. In this situation, I would think that you should get a faster response. I'm sure they will take care of it but that probably doesn't make you feel any better. Let us know how it plays out. 
I will try to report on what I think once mine gets a little break in time since it will be arriving on Tuesday along with a new set of cans which will also be treated to some break in time before serious listening.

Sorry to hear about this and good luck.


----------



## DenverW

So Val at artic cables wrote me back next business day, and I'm floored by how great their response was.  First, they're making me a new cable, which is awesome, because I anticipated sending in my existing cable for a repair, which would take longer.  Second, he said they're going to upgrade the connectors complimentary for the inconvenience.  Totally unnecessary and also totally awesome!  Third, he said not to worry or stress about sending the existing cable in until the new one arrives.  I can't listen to the existing one atm anyway due to the left channel, but how friendly to have me not worry about it until the new one gets here.

100% classy response.  I guess there is a reason they have such a good rep.  I was already a fan of the cable, now I'm a fan of the company too.


----------



## Roasty

DenverW said:


> So Val at artic cables wrote me back next business day, and I'm floored by how great their response was.  First, they're making me a new cable, which is awesome, because I anticipated sending in my existing cable for a repair, which would take longer.  Second, he said they're going to upgrade the connectors complimentary for the inconvenience.  Totally unnecessary and also totally awesome!  Third, he said not to worry or stress about sending the existing cable in until the new one arrives.  I can't listen to the existing one atm anyway due to the left channel, but how friendly to have me not worry about it until the new one gets here.
> 
> 100% classy response.  I guess there is a reason they have such a good rep.  I was already a fan of the cable, now I'm a fan of the company too.



that's really great man. Roy and Val are top notch! that was an excellent response indeed.


----------



## cdf294 (Aug 18, 2020)

@DenverW - I'm glad to hear that Val is taking care of you promptly and keeping your wait for a new cable to a minimum during this unfortunate incident. A refreshingly stand-up way of doing business and taking care of the customer.


Now that the Arctic Cable Prisma and new cans have arrived today, let the burn in begin.
Thankfully, after much research, I failed to inform my brain that I shouldn't like the way my rig sounds with these new cans/cables through an allegedly lifeless and sterile amp. I'm already listening to and enjoying the new gear so that's a win in my book. The description for the cable pretty much reflects what I hear although the new cans may or may not be a large variable. Either way, i'm already pleased with the AC Prisma Series and any additional improvement during listening will be icing on the cake.


----------



## Bullpride

Ordered a 10ft long set as a compliment to my 5ft Periapt so I can get a little more distance from my Bottlehead. 

CORE+ SERIES
Cable Length:3m / 10ft 20$
Headphone Connector:ZMF - All ZMF with dual mini XLR
Termination:Neutrik 4-Pin XLR Male Balanced (NC4MX)
Splitter Type:Arctic splitter titanium 4.99$
Color:Silver/Black


Ordered on Aug 3rd and got the shipping noticed today. Super excited.


----------



## Roasty

I've just pulled the trigger on a palladium cable. Will probably be a while before it gets here, and thereafter some cable breaking in before comparisons with their 7n silver wire (signum+). The pictures on their website with the square braid looked just so damn good. I hope it sounds even better. 

As usual, Roy has been a pleasure to deal with, and I really don't know how he (and Val) manage to reply so promptly and patiently to questions.


----------



## Marlowe

Bullpride said:


> Ordered a 10ft long set as a compliment to my 5ft Periapt so I can get a little more distance from my Bottlehead.
> 
> CORE+ SERIES
> Cable Length:3m / 10ft 20$
> ...


I ordered a very similar cable today for my Aeolus with a couple of differences--I got a five foot base Ion series with the Furutech XLR connector. I usually order some variation of red on everything, but switched it up this time--went with yellow/black with a matte gold splitter. I'm hoping to get in in the same time frame--which would get it to me shortly before my birthday.


----------



## noplsestar

Roasty said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on a palladium cable. Will probably be a while before it gets here, and thereafter some cable breaking in before comparisons with their 7n silver wire (signum+). The pictures on their website with the square braid looked just so damn good. I hope it sounds even better.
> 
> As usual, Roy has been a pleasure to deal with, and I really don't know how he (and Val) manage to reply so promptly and patiently to questions.


The palladium cable you see with the square braid is mine 
I got them a few days back, it was a very long shipping to Europe because of Corona. But now it’s finally here and I am braking it in and will also post a small review/impression and comparison to the Signum+ hopefully very soon


----------



## Asdcreation

I have  Bluetooth transmitter   box (connect via optical -glass master toslink )on my tv  to  fiio m15  with palladium cable(both have aptxHD),watching movies ,tv shows & songs without losing any kind of details,it kinda amazing


----------



## philo50

I don’t post much anymore but I have a nice story to relate. I am new to Arctic Cable but am a fan already. I had previously purchased a Signum+ cable for a HD 1000se and was pleased enough to  purchase another for newly purchased Final D8000 Pro. It has a peculiar connector which I talked to Val about and we proceeded with the order. Long story short, through no fault of AC the connectors did not work. I was able to re-purpose the cable for another headphone using a cheap adaptor. Relayed this info to Val who apologized and offered to make an adaptor using the same materials and premium connectors for free. How cool is that....my new home for cables (they sound great btw)


----------



## kali77

Beautiful Signum just arrived for my Stellia’s. Great work and customer service as usual from Arctic.


----------



## XP_98 (Aug 27, 2020)

Second time I order an Artic Câble (Signum+ again), this time for my new Kennerton Thekk (plus a 4.4 to 6.35 adapter).
Again, I can enjoy a super supple cable with a full and refined sound, that also looks very good.
The contact with Roy was also a pleasure like previously.
I fully subscribe to all the positive we can read about Arctic Cable on this thread


----------



## Jon773

Ordered my Signum+ for a pair of Stellia’s... can’t wait to use them when they arrive


----------



## Mkoll

I have a Core series cable for my HD 6XX that I really like for its low microphonics. I want to get another Arctic cable for another headphone and I'm interested in the Cuprum or Signum series. For those who've own either of those and a Core series, how do the microphonics compare?

Thanks.


----------



## noplsestar

Jon773 said:


> Ordered my Signum+ for a pair of Stellia’s... can’t wait to use them when they arrive


They pair wonderfully 👍


----------



## XP_98

noplsestar said:


> They pair wonderfully 👍


I confirm


----------



## sqz0914

noplsestar said:


> The palladium cable you see with the square braid is mine
> I got them a few days back, it was a very long shipping to Europe because of Corona. But now it’s finally here and I am braking it in and will also post a small review/impression and comparison to the Signum+ hopefully very soon


Being interested in this cable. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## noplsestar

sqz0914 said:


> Being interested in this cable. Looking forward to your review.


When I‘m back from holidays! I see you have the Niimbus US4 ... envy you


----------



## thecrow (Aug 30, 2020)

sqz0914 said:


> Being interested in this cable. Looking forward to your review.


@sqz0914 can i grab some v280 and niimbus us4 comparisons. I’m contemplating making the move to the niimbus. Just received the v280 but now have the susvara in sights

edit: i just noticed what thread i’m in. Feel free to leave any comments in any relevant thread. I think i am subscribed to all relevant threads.


----------



## Marlowe (Aug 30, 2020)

My first purchase from Arctic, an Ion series for ZMF Aeolus, should be delivered tomorrow. It shipped only about eight days after I placed my order, which was significantly quicker than I expected. The odd thing though is that this information came from PayPal (although I used a card and not my PayPal account, the Arctic web site requires you to go through PayPal); they sent me an email stating that Arctic provided more details on my order--it had shipped and included a tracking number. I've never received a shipping confirmation directly from Arctic (I did receive an order confirmation from them). Is this usual? I was also surprised to see that the order shipped from FL although the web site states that orders ship from MA. No complaints here, just curious.


----------



## noplsestar

Marlowe said:


> My first purchase from Arctic, an Ion series for ZMF Aeolus, should be delivered tomorrow. It shipped only about eight days after I placed my order, which was significantly quicker than I expected. The odd thing though is that this information came from PayPal (although I used a card and not my PayPal account, the Arctic web site requires you to go through PayPal); they sent me an email stating that Arctic provided more details on my order--it had shipped and included a tracking number. I've never received a shipping confirmation directly from Arctic (I did receive an order confirmation from them). Is this usual? I was also surprised to see that the order shipped from FL although the web site states that orders ship from MA. No complaints here, just curious.


I always got this information about shipping through PayPal and wondered too but the parcel always found the way to my home so everything should be alright 😎


----------



## jonathan c

Roasty said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on a palladium cable. Will probably be a while before it gets here, and thereafter some cable breaking in before comparisons with their 7n silver wire (signum+). The pictures on their website with the square braid looked just so damn good. I hope it sounds even better.
> 
> As usual, Roy has been a pleasure to deal with, and I really don't know how he (and Val) manage to reply so promptly and patiently to questions.


I have been using the Palladium Series (square braid, two meters) with Audeze LDC-X and Rosson Audio Design RAD-0. Immediacy, transparency, and neutrality are the PS hallmarks, to my ears. As I posted a bit ago, the headphones sound as though connected directly to the h/p output stage. Enjoy!


----------



## sqz0914 (Aug 30, 2020)

thecrow said:


> @sqz0914 can i grab some v280 and niimbus us4 comparisons. I’m contemplating making the move to the niimbus. Just received the v280 but now have the susvara in sights
> 
> edit: i just noticed what thread i’m in. Feel free to leave any comments in any relevant thread. I think i am subscribed to all relevant threads.


The most noticeable change for the transition from V280 to Niimbus US4 is that Niimbus has a much bigger soundstage and more bass presentation. The imaging of Niimbus becomes smaller but more precise and refined. The vocals stay a little bit behind than V280 and blend into the background. The overall sound is cleaner and transparent and is more balanced and neutral. However, for V280, I just feel its sound has a little bit sweetness, or maybe warmer (?), and this characteristic disappears on Niimbus. Moreover, Niimbus is more sensitive to any change in front of it, including the interconnects, USB cables and power cords. Are these improvements all good? I doubt. For pop music, the less emphasis on vocals and loss of sweetness might lose some musicality. However, if you listen to classic music mainly, such an upgrade is excellent. For headphones, I think Niimbus trys to pull out as much potential of the headphones as it can, but do not change its original sound features. If you want an amplifier to fix some of the obvious disadvantages of the headphone, Niimbus is not a good option.
For susvara, sorry I do not have an opportunity to listen to that beast. But from some of the reviews of the Chinese forums, they say it is more suitable to tube amplifiers. Some of them try to make adjustments to power amplifiers and let them drive susvara.


----------



## Jon773

This is an Arctic Cables thread, not an amplifier comparison thread...


----------



## thecrow

sqz0914 said:


> The most noticeable change for the transition from V280 to Niimbus US4 is that Niimbus has a much bigger soundstage and more bass presentation. The imaging of Niimbus becomes smaller but more precise and refined. The vocals stay a little bit behind than V280 and blend into the background. The overall sound is cleaner and transparent and is more balanced and neutral. However, for V280, I just feel its sound has a little bit sweetness, or maybe warmer (?), and this characteristic disappears on Niimbus. Moreover, Niimbus is more sensitive to any change in front of it, including the interconnects, USB cables and power cords. Are these improvements all good? I doubt. For pop music, the less emphasis on vocals and loss of sweetness might lose some musicality. However, if you listen to classic music mainly, such an upgrade is excellent. For headphones, I think Niimbus trys to pull out as much potential of the headphones as it can, but do not change its original sound features. If you want an amplifier to fix some of the obvious disadvantages of the headphone, Niimbus is not a good option.
> For susvara, sorry I do not have an opportunity to listen to that beast. But from some of the reviews of the Chinese forums, they say it is more suitable to tube amplifiers. Some of them try to make adjustments to power amplifiers and let them drive susvara.



thanks for that


Jon773 said:


> This is an Arctic Cables thread, not an amplifier comparison thread...


My fault. I started it as i realised that after i posted my question.

ps I’m still waiting for my signum + to arrive. Will get back later re impressions with utopia, hekse and empyreans And general view


----------



## Jon773

and i will add to the Signum+ when mine arrives and give impressions on the Stellia and HE1000 SE


----------



## Roasty

I won't be getting my palladium cable for a while. They informed me they've run out of sufficient length to make a 3m cable and are waiting for their next batch to be made before they can start making mine. 

Looks like the palladium cable is really popular! Oh well.. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Roasty

Oh, on the upside.. I just received a pair of adaptors. Beautifully made. Roy says he used really high quality connectors for this build. I like the length and how the wire is shrink-wrapped, with the wrap extending over the s/e plug side.


----------



## Roasty (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry for the consecutive posts.. But guys, public service announcement..

I was using a pair of ultra-short adaptors on my AC silver cable to hook up to the Focal Stellia. I did some quick a/b comparisons between the ultra-short adaptors and the new adaptors I got from Roy.

The sound difference is quite remarkable. With the AC silver adaptors, there is new clarity and detail in the highs. Everything seems sharper with more defined leading edge. Also, the bass is so much tighter and the bass slam is much stronger. The most differences are mostly in the bass. More pressure and more slam.

For the quick a/b I used Night Garden by Benee. I paused the track, did not turn off any of the equipment and did not adjust the volume knob, and just quickly swapped out the adaptors.

It seems I've been doing the Stellia a gross injustice. I did not know the ultra-short adaptors would affect the sound to that degree. I don't know if it's because the AC adaptor uses the same wire as the main headphone cable, or its because of the plug connections.

I'm going to try the AC adaptor with the WyWires Platinum cable and do a/b with the ultra-shorts and see if the findings are the same.

I have always wondered if the ultrashort adaptors affected the sound, and now I know they do.


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> Sorry for the consecutive posts.. But guys, public service announcement..
> 
> I was using a pair of ultra-short adaptors on my AC silver cable to hook up to the Focal Stellia. I did some quick a/b comparisons between the ultra-short adaptors and the new adaptors I got from Roy.
> 
> ...


am i right to say that even those ultra shirt adapters have some wiring inside to make tha connection and therein lies the problem? The wiring used. 

that’s how it was once explained fo me by a friend/electrical engineer/auduophile and why he always recommended “proper adapters” like the ones you bought and i have from norne audio and have coming from arctic cables.

whereas adapters that convert 3.5mm to 6.3mm that ”click“ or screw on metal to metal don’t have this issue

happy to he corrected if my info is incorrect


----------



## Roasty

thecrow said:


> am i right to say that even those ultra shirt adapters have some wiring inside to make tha connection and therein lies the problem? The wiring used.
> 
> that’s how it was once explained fo me by a friend/electrical engineer/auduophile and why he always recommended “proper adapters” like the ones you bought and i have from norne audio and have coming from arctic cables.
> 
> ...



Hey you may have hit the nail on the head there. I asked Roy about it, and he said in addition to using the same material wire as the main headphone cable, he also used Silver+Rhodium plated Oyaide plugs for this adaptor, which supposedly work great with silver or palladium cables.


----------



## DenverW

Here is the update to my prisma cable issue.  True to their word, AC sent a new prisma cable to replace the defective one, and they included upgraded furutech connectors without a charge.  The new cable arrived and is being broken in as I type this.  The new connectors are excellent quality, and I can see why people get this upgrade.  I reached out to AC to thank them and to see where they'd like me to send the original cable, and they were prompt replying.

I would absolutely shop with this company again.  Now...if only I was enough of a poet to describe how much I'm liking this prisma cable with my HD800.


----------



## TooFrank

XP_98 said:


> I confirm


+1


----------



## noplsestar (Mar 16, 2021)

Alrighty then, this is my try to review the new Palladium Series cable from Arctic Cables. These are my personal findings, so yours might vary of course. I am no reviewer, just a music lover.

I have bought 3 different Arctic Cables until today: Copper, Silver, Palladium. I sold the copper cable when I upgraded to the upocc silver (now its name is Signum, or Signum+), well and now it would be time to sell my Signum+ (except I won´t sell it, you never know when it comes in handy again, hehe) because I don’t think I will get back to it after listening to the Palladium cable (which is, more or less, the silver upocc cable with palladium plating). Not because the Signum+ is a bad cable, it isn’t. To tell the truth: it is an exceptional cable for its price! The Palladium cable just pairs better with my headphone, for my tastes, and I will tell you why:

Used equipment: Calyx M DAP (Romi Audio hardware modded) with Focal Stellia.

Those of you who are familiar with the Calyx M DAP will know that it is rather warm, lush, analogue sounding (the Romi Audio hardware mod gives it more resolution as well as more prominent mids). Now, also the Stellia, though highly capable in resolution and open sounding for a closed back, is also slightly north of neutral in the bass region when it comes to the frequency response. Now the Signum+ cable added (to the extension on both ends and many other positive things) another analogue flavor, which was great, but got me thinking that it might even be a better synergy with leaner headphones like Sennheiser´s HD800(S) or Focal Utopia etc. where you won´t necessarily need more air up top but rather more oomph down below. But I can´t confirm this, as I don’t have those headphones with me to test them. The same goes for DAP´s that are rather neutral/reference sounding per se where you´d want an analogue texture to give it a more natural feeling (like above, this is an assumption.) That doesn’t mean the Palladium cable prioritizes one spectrum of the frequency over another, it rather shows what´s there. If you´ve got a neutral source, it will stay neutral and SHOW it, make it quite palpable for you to hear; if the source is rather warmish, it won´t make it any warmer or leaner but reveal the nature of the source.

With three thoughts I would say the Palladium cable is TRANSPARENT, TRUE TO THE SOURCE, EFFORTLESS. That´s it. But let´s start at the beginning, with the bass!

BASS: First, when comparing the cable with the Signum+ I thought that it had a tiny bit less bass (in quantity), but after numerous switches I checked that I just heard the other frequencies better through which lead to the false impression that the bass was a bit quieter. Or it was because I hadn´t burned it in properly. After 200 hours+ I can confirm that when switching between the two cables, the Palladium has even a tad more subbass, which probably comes down to better low end extension. In addition the bass texture is also a notch better, so also the bass quality overall wins.

MIDS: Fluently. Transparent. It just flows effortlessly. Everything is completely present, clear and in addition the vocals, to me, sound a tad fuller, which I happen to like very much!

HIGHS: Extension, extension, extension. It´s not that the highs are elevated, at least not that I would hear it that way, it´s more like they can shine through better (true to the source) and therefore also the imaging, the soundstage as well as the overall resolution profits by a tiny margin. It is a slightly more holographic soundscape than before. With the Signum+ I had the feeling that there is more depth (compared to their copper cable), now there seems to be a bigger room in addition to that. There is absolutely nothing piercing, at least not with the Stellia. This is remarkable.

It´s not that everything I wrote above means that this cable is like 50% “better” (for me) than the Signum+, it´s more like 2%. BUT as you all know, alas diminishing returns kicks in, as always.

For me, I have found my dream DAP and headphone, this cable is the last bit that I wanted/needed for my audio nirvana. It is really expensive BUT at the same time very good value for money when you look at other cable manufacturers, where the silver cables are priced even higher than the Palladium plated silver cable of Arctic Cables. Also please don´t forget: Lifelong warranty, also if you choose to sell it to someone else, he has the full warranty. You can always send it in for plug changing, you only have to pay for the shipping and the new plug and not for the labor itself. Then on top of all that, 30 days from buying the Palladium cable you can send it back and get all your money back if it isn´t what you were searching for. If I´m not mistaken, all of that is something no other cable company can compete with.

This is a keeper. I won´t sell it.

And I completely forgot: This cable looks absolutely stunning!! As does their Signum+ 

They are impeccable woven and the plugs (in my case Oyaide) pair wonderfully with the cable. I also dig that the heatshrink doesn´t go over the plugs. This also was my wish when I pulled the trigger. As always, no microphonics whatsoever, at least I don´t hear any that would bother me. The cable is absolutely pliable, as all the other cables I had from them.

What else? The shipping to Europe was a horror (thank you Corona). If you live in the US, I hear that there is no problem with the USPS shipping. If you live somewhere else, well, if you have 2 months time then it isn´t a problem  BUT if you want your cable A BIT EARLIER, I think you can always talk to Roy and tell him to ship it with FedEx, UPS etc. Of course that means you have to pay another 100 dollars for the shipping, but I would have done it if I had known that it takes THAT long! It´s not Arctic Cables fault, but I thought you should know and decide for yourself.

Oh, and Roy was so great in answering all my questions. I wrote many mails to him (as I was the first, or one of the first buyers of this new cable) and wanted to know more about everything. Roy and Val are very patient and will get back to you, just give them 1 to 3 days to answer, you know, they probably sometimes have more important things to do, such as soldering and braiding beautifully made cables 

So just to be clear, if you want the best value (and sound quality) for money, go straight to the Signum Series, if you have enough spare money and exactly know what you want and don´t care paying 1.6 k for a 1,6% sound improvement and also have a source you absolutely love as well as a headphone, then go get it, listen to the Palladium Series and lean back, close your eyes and listen beyond. Haha, that sounds like it would come from a commercial textwriter. Words are nothing, music is everything. Oops, again. Well, I better stop now, here comes the eyecandy 

Edit: I have to admit, I really thought about sending back the cable because the improvement over the Signum is so very very small, but since I don´t need the money right now, I will keep both. Take everything above with a big grain of salt please. Also placebo kicks in and BIAS and the expectation etc. etc. BUT what I can tell is that I am sure that my honeymoon time with the cable is over now after many weeks of listening and comparing and still I hear the difference between the Signum and the Palladium cable which tells me that I am not completely deaf (I was a drummer in my former life, so that you know) and which also tells me that the Palladium cable will definitely stay attached to the Stellia … well, until there is a new Stellia 2.0 on the market.

Also they are working on IEM cables, so keep an eye at their website if you are interested!!

I did try to make the comparison as good as possible in just changing the cables and letting the headphone on my head all the time so that the position was the same.

Self made pics are attached below. Have fun


----------



## Roasty

noplsestar said:


>



Oh man that braid is beautiful! Congrats man! Thanks for sharing the comparison. How is it in terms of weight?


----------



## noplsestar

Roasty said:


> Oh man that braid is beautiful! Congrats man! Thanks for sharing the comparison. How is it in terms of weight?


It is very light. I think even lighter than the silver cable.


----------



## Jon773

My Signum+ is in the post, so hopefully it will arrive next week and the burn in can commence, then the listening


----------



## gnahra

Hi gang, hope you're all doing well.
I'm an IEM guy, and have been exchanging emails with Arctic about their soon-to-be released IEM cables.
Anyone here have quick and dirty comparisons of AC headphone cables to similar Norne cables?
Asking because I have a Silvergarde for my IEMs and while I know the comparison wouldn't be apples-to-apples, just trying to get a sense of their similarities/differences directionaly.
Thanks!


----------



## Jon773

Signum+ cable arrived and has started its burn in; its extremely well made and it handles well. Initial impressions are very positive, but will wait until its been through a decent burn in cycle and then i will spend some time listening to music


----------



## Chesty

Jon773 said:


> Signum+ cable arrived and has started its burn in; its extremely well made and it handles well. Initial impressions are very positive, but will wait until its been through a decent burn in cycle and then i will spend some time listening to music


Off topic, but I had a chance to listen at length to the dCS Bartok with my Stellias.  An awesome machine - simply fantastic sound.  I want one!


----------



## Dill

I have been using the Prisma series Cardas cable for 3 weeks now...break in is for real. It's sounding more awesome every week! Soundstage was rather restricted first few days, bass not as big or extended and round as expected. Now its simply amazing. Can't believe a cable can make such a difference. Not that the stock on my HiFiman Arya is bad..its ok, but bloody well too short!  Basically, everything they say about this cable on their website is true. I got the cable in about 2 weeks ordering from here in the UK. That's so cool. And they changed my order to this cable from the Core cable I originally accidently ordered, even after I had put the order in. Must be busy though, as i received zero responses to 3 emails! Was getting worried and about to hit Paypal with a complaint...but the cable arrived the very next day. Cmon Arctic guys, just a simple response would be most welcome!


----------



## Dill

Dill said:


> I have been using the Prisma series Cardas cable for 3 weeks now...break in is for real. It's sounding more awesome every week! Soundstage was rather restricted first few days, bass not as big or extended and round as expected. Now its simply amazing. Can't believe a cable can make such a difference. Not that the stock on my HiFiman Arya is bad..its ok, but bloody well too short!  Basically, everything they say about this cable on their website is true. I got the cable in about 2 weeks ordering from here in the UK. That's so cool. And they changed my order to this cable from the Core cable I originally accidently ordered, even after I had put the order in. Must be busy though, as i received zero responses to 3 emails! Was getting worried and about to hit Paypal with a complaint...but the cable arrived the very next day. Cmon Arctic guys, just a simple response would be most welcome!



EDIT
Just received an email from Val and it transpires that they DID email me within 48 hours, but the mail never got to me due to my account blocking it for some weird reason. So, I apologise and take the non communication minor complaint back without reservation!  Must say Val's advice in the email response was helpful. They do look after their customers, indeed.


----------



## Jon773 (Sep 25, 2020)

My Signum+ cable has been with me a couple of weeks now. Put it through burn in and then settled down to use it with my Stellia's.... Oh no, too much energy and just too bright for my ears, not a good match, far too fatiguing to listen to. Oh no I hear you say, but don't worry, I also have a pair of Hifiman HEKSE and so I plugged them in and oh my what a pairing. Such a good sound, the extra energy and depth the Signum+ give my HEKSE a great boost. Better than my FAW, mmmm, no, but different and good as well, oh yes.

Now i am trying to resist the urge to buy several other cables for my Stellia's and HEKSEs. Its nice to have options and as music can vary so much, then the best cable for music will never be a constant. So why not have the option to use several cables


----------



## tomwoo

Has anyone compared Signum(+) series to Cuprum/Core+ series with Utopias? Will the improvement in SQ justify the price difference? Thanks!


----------



## subguy812

Excited, I have a Cuprum series cable coming for my Denon D9200. I love Arctic Cables. I had a pure Silver for my Stellia and my Verite Closed.


----------



## crazyhank (Oct 23, 2020)

I am an audiophile and gadget lover. So much innovation is out in the market today, but there are few products that truly amaze today. Let's face it...there's a ton of great tech out today and most of it is similar and comparable. So I rarely write reviews...unless you find a product that is truly spectacular, innovative, unique, and simply unrivaled. That's where Arctic Cables comes in. Whether you're a cable skeptic or not...there is no doubt that Palladium takes your headphones to an unprecedented level.

I stumbled upon Arctic Cables (arcticcables.com) by accident. I already have the most superb headphone setup. I have the Focal Utopia, Stellia, custom flagship headphone cables, flagship IEM collection, Astell & Kern SP2000 DAP, Focal Arche, Chord DACs/Amps, all pure silver interconnects, power conditioners, etc... Suffice it to say...I've become very poor with this hobby 

So, I wasn't looking for a new headphone cable. I've tried Kimber, Cardas, Nordist, Corpse, LQI, MoonAudio, DoubleHelix, EffectAudio, PWaudio, etc...

I thought I found the perfect collection of equipment and I really couldn't go better.

But...Arctic comes along with their Palladium flagship, ultra pure silver, 7N quality, OCC, and dipped in THICK Palladium.

I thought Ultra Pure Silver was as good as it gets. It is excellent, clear, sometimes a bit bright, but overall the cleanest sound you can get. I felt it was the FASTEST way audio could reach your headphones.

Palladium changes everything. It actually makes me feel like my silver cables were the bottleneck. The Palladium makes it feel like the sound is jumping from your DAP or Amp to your ears with no barriers.

Believe me, I didn't want to like it. I am so cash poor because of all this gear (especially this year), I never imagined investing more, especially into a cable after trying all the flagships in the market. And yet, here I am ordering a Utopia, Stellia and soon coming IEM edition of the Palladium.

I know this all sounds too good to be true. But that's because it is just that good. Arctic makes and entire line of cables. All are excellent, but what they accomplished with Palladium through years of research and R&D, they have achieved something that no competitor rivals in the market today. They are the VERY BEST. Period. This is subjective to some degree, but it is also a pure fact, based on the sheer physics this cable is able to accomplish.

*The Sound:*

- It is pure, complete and heard as the music is meant to be heard. The brightness over silver is completely balanced by the Palladium and it really is as if the cable is transparent. There is alteration to the audio from the cable. It delivers the beauty of the music as it was intended, and it opens up the FULL potential of your headphones. My Utopai and Stellia sing like never before.

- The highs are crystal clear, but entirely undistorted, neutral and addicting.

- The mids are full, thick, rich, and detailed.

- The lows are deep. So thick and deep that I can't believe this cable is based on silver. It's as if there is copper there, but the intricate texture it delivers surpasses.

*The Packaging:*

Simply WOW. It matches the quality of the gorgeous cable, and sound. This is a LUXURY item and feel. Arctic makes sure you receive this leather case, velour pouch, and certificate, and just about the best in class packaging I have ever seen a cable have.

The entire experience is so incredible from start to finish.

*The Cable Build / Customization:*

They literally have every flagship connector, solder, and material in the book. I repeat...they even let you select the solder they use on your custom craft cable. This is unheard of! You can pick Mundor, Cardas, or VIABLUE.

Such a level of detail in craftsmanship is unparalleled, and entirely worthy of this very special audiophile hobby we all love.

*Conclusion:

Best of all, Arctic offers a 30 day trial. If you don't want to believe me, just believe your ears. *This will change your entire audio listening experience and expectation. And after I did all the leg work trialing so much...take advantage and jump to the best. Or if you love experimenting, do a head to head match against any cable you have or trial.

Val (who I've been in touch with), has personally spent hours supporting me and ensuring I receive the exact cables I envision and dream of. Such and attention and care, in today's hectic world is so rare. So appreciative and eternally loyal to Arctic Cables from this entire experience!

Hope you have a chance to try their stellar work and happy listening!!


----------



## noplsestar

crazyhank said:


> I am an audiophile and gadget lover. So much innovation is out in the market today, but there are few products that truly amaze today. Let's face it...there's a ton of great tech out today and most of it is similar and comparable. So I rarely write reviews...unless you find a product that is truly spectacular, innovative, unique, and simply unrivaled. *That's where Arctic Cables comes in. The Arctic Palladium literally makes it feel like the headphones and cable disappear. Zero exaggeration. *Whether you're a cable skeptic or not...there is no doubt that Palladium takes your headphones to an unprecedented level.
> 
> I stumbled upon Arctic Cables (arcticcables.com) by accident. I already have the most superb headphone setup. I have the Focal Utopia, Stellia, custom flagship headphone cables, flagship IEM collection, Astell & Kern SP2000 DAP, Focal Arche, Chord DACs/Amps, all pure silver interconnects, power conditioners, etc... Suffice it to say...I've become very poor with this hobby
> 
> ...


A few months back you wrote more or less the same about the Danacable Nirvana (that are priced beyond sanity ... do they even use occ silver?) Anyways, how would you compare those cables with the Arctic Palladium?


----------



## crazyhank (Oct 23, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> A few months back you wrote more or less the same about the Danacable Nirvana (that are priced beyond sanity ... do they even use occ silver?) Anyways, how would you compare those cables with the Arctic Palladium?


you stalking me? lol. Honestly it all depends on preference. The Nirvana is more my flavor...warmer and fuller sound, but the Palladium is also gorgeous and has a transparency I have to appreciate. I respect both. Also the Nirvana is in a design and engineering of its own and is a mix of copper and silver resulting in near zero capacitance.  I suggest trying both...since both offer return policies. Trying to be respectful to both companies too. But I must say, they are both best in class.


----------



## noplsestar

crazyhank said:


> you stalking me? lol. Honestly it all depends on preference. The Nirvana is more my flavor...warmer and fuller sound, but the Palladium is also gorgeous and has a transparency I have to appreciate. I respect both. Also the Nirvana is in a design and engineering of its own and is a mix of copper and silver resulting in near zero capacitance.  I suggest trying both...since both offer return policies. Trying to be respectful to both companies too. But I must say, they are both best in class.


Hehe, just wanted to know where you are coming from as you are a „new headfier“ and it’s quite unusual that you go straight to the top right away


----------



## crazyhank

noplsestar said:


> Hehe, just wanted to know where you are coming from as you are a „new headfier“ and it’s quite unusual that you go straight to the top right away


Haha...Very good point...and yes. I have always loved music, and had many different types of amps, dacs, etc... More on the Fiio level, so I am new to this level of headfi this year. I essentially put myself through the gauntlet from low end, to mid, to top tier gear in the last 6 months. Intense journey trialing so much, but I realized I love the top tier. And I am very picky and notice little nuances. So here I am... But MUCH MUCH, more to learn. And I find my tastes evolve daily. But I am very certain on Nirvana and Palladium. Favorite cables over any other brands to date... Also, Arctic deserves a shout out to Val and the incredible service and style they deliver. Not to mention portability...


----------



## noplsestar

crazyhank said:


> Haha...Very good point...and yes. I have always loved music, and had many different types of amps, dacs, etc... More on the Fiio level, so I am new to this level of headfi this year. I essentially put myself through the gauntlet from low end, to mid, to top tier gear in the last 6 months. Intense journey trialing so much, but I realized I love the top tier. And I am very picky and notice little nuances. So here I am... But MUCH MUCH, more to learn. And I find my tastes evolve daily. But I am very certain on Nirvana and Palladium. Favorite cables over any other brands to date... Also, Arctic deserves a shout out to Val and the incredible service and style they deliver. Not to mention portability...


As you love shortcuts, why not go straight to the pinnacle and save up for a Sennheiser HE 1 and get it over with all that searching?


----------



## subguy812

I feel the same way about the Arctic Cable team. I always communicate with Roy and he has always delivered the goods. The Silver cable I had for the Stellia and the Verite Closed, I think it was Signum series, took things to the next level for the Stellia. I have a Cuprum Series being built for my Denon D9200 and am excited to hear the pairing.


----------



## tomwoo

I'm super excited after reading these posts. Can't wait for my Signum cables to arrive!


----------



## noplsestar

tomwoo said:


> I'm super excited after reading these posts. Can't wait for my Signum cables to arrive!


You won’t be disappointed 👍
For which headphone did you order the Signum?


----------



## gnahra

Chiming in from the IEM side of the world...working with Val on a couple of 8-wire versions of their Cuprum and Fusion cables. Last I heard, they needed to re-work the wiring to be able to make everything fit into the connectors.
I'll be interested to compare their cables with what I have.  Of course, will post impressions as soon as I'm able to.


----------



## tomwoo

noplsestar said:


> You won’t be disappointed 👍
> For which headphone did you order the Signum?


Thanks!
The Signum cable is for my Utopias. I was afraid that silver cables would make Utopias too bright but Val said silver cables were superior to copper ones in every way. Plus the price difference wasn't too big.


----------



## crazyhank

noplsestar said:


> As you love shortcuts, why not go straight to the pinnacle and save up for a Sennheiser HE 1 and get it over with all that searching?


Don't play with my emotions like that LOL


----------



## Jon773

tomwoo said:


> Thanks!
> The Signum cable is for my Utopias. I was afraid that silver cables would make Utopias too bright but Val said silver cables were superior to copper ones in every way. Plus the price difference wasn't too big.



Mmmm, its down to personal taste. I have Signum+ and they aren't a good match to my Stellia's, but are superb with my HE1000 SE.


----------



## noplsestar

Jon773 said:


> Mmmm, its down to personal taste. I have Signum+ and they aren't a good match to my Stellia's, but are superb with my HE1000 SE.


I found it sounded great with the Stellia. Maybe it’s also about what source and/or amp is in the chain. All about synergy.


----------



## Jon773

noplsestar said:


> I found it sounded great with the Stellia. Maybe it’s also about what source and/or amp is in the chain. All about synergy.



My Signum+ must be well and truly burned in now, so I may give the Stellia's another A/B comparison against my other custom cable.


----------



## noplsestar

Jon773 said:


> My Signum+ must be well and truly burned in now, so I may give the Stellia's another A/B comparison against my other custom cable.


Probably never a bad idea. Let us know how you hear them now!


----------



## Roasty (Oct 27, 2020)

the palladium cable just arrived!

such an amazing build. such a flexible cable, and so light too! Roy and his team really knocked this one out of the park. I also got some lemo to 3.5mm adaptors made for the Susvara and Stellia.

will reserve my thoughts on the cable until some well-deserved running in. but please enjoy some pics for now!





















*edit

I was just admiring the build. The square braid was done to perfection. A very tight braid indeed. They must have used up a lot of palladium to build a cable this length. Am surprised how light this cable is too, much lighter than my 8 wire X8 PlusSound cable, and almost weightless compared to the Superconductor cable. The adaptors were also built very well, using rhodium oyaide plugs and I also appreciate the extra shrink-wrap bridging the cable and plugs.


----------



## rangerid (Oct 28, 2020)

How long did it take you guys to get your cables?


----------



## DavidW (Oct 28, 2020)

First post in this thread. I have the Focal Clears and the Chord MojoPoly. I want to swap out the Focal cable and I've read many good things about Arctic Cables (mostly here and the Focal thread). I'm struggling to learn the differences between the Arctic Cable product lines, as well as the optional connectors and terminations. I'm looking to invest in the ~$200 range, but willing to go a bit higher if convinced. Any thoughts or advice as I go forward? I'm already in correspondence with with Val at Arctic Cables (really helpful).

Thanks.


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 29, 2020)

DavidW said:


> First post in this thread. I have the Focal Clears and the Chord MojoPoly. I want to swap out the Focal cable and I've read many good things about Arctic Cables (mostly here and the Focal thread). I'm struggling to learn the differences between the Arctic Cable product lines, as well as the optional connectors and terminations. I'm looking to invest in the ~$200 range, but willing to go a bit higher if convinced. Any thoughts or advice as I go forward? I'm already in correspondence with with Val at Arctic Cables (really helpful).
> 
> Thanks.


I've had an Arctic Cables Ion series (UP-Copper-OCC) for my ZMF Aeolus for about six weeks; with an Arctic Cables matte gold splitter and a Furutech XLR connector it cost just under $200, so almost exactly meets your budget. It appears extremely well built, looks terrific (I have it in yellow/black with a gold splitter) and sounds fine. (TBH, and not wanting to engage in any debate, I don't believe that there is any significant sound differences between reasonably built cables, at least not with my gear and moderately priced cables, and I get after market cables primarily for aesthetic reasons. I purchased an upgrade ZMF OFC XLR with the Aeolus, but thought it looked generic and disliked its rubbery feel.) If required to nitpick, the cable is much thinner and lighter than I expected; many would consider that a plus but I'd prefer a bit more heft personally. The Furutech XLR connector is large and heavy and, despite robust strain relief, I try to pick up the cable by the connector since I'd rather not have its weight supported by the thin cable. However, overall I'd certainly recommend the cable quite highly.


----------



## noplsestar

Marlowe said:


> I've had an Arctic Cables Ion series (UP-Copper-OCC) for my ZMF Aeolus for about six weeks; with an Arctic Cables matte gold splitter and a Furutech XLR connector it cost just under $200, so almost exactly meets your budget. It appears extremely well built, looks terrific (I have it in yellow/black with a gold splitter) and sounds fine. (TBH, and not wanting to engage in any debate, I don't believe that there is any significant sound differences between reasonably built cables, at least not with my gear and moderately priced cables, and I get after market cables primarily for aesthetic reasons. I purchased an upgrade ZMF OFC XLR with the Aeolus, but thought it looked generic and disliked its rubbery feel.) If required to nitpick, the cable is much thinner and lighter than I expected; many would consider that a plus but I'd prefer a bit more heft personally. The Furutech XLR connector is large and heavy and, despite robust strain relief, I try to pick up the cable by the connector since I'd rather not have its weight supported by the thin cable. However, overall I'd certainly recommend the cable quite highly.


I didn’t hear a difference with copper upgrade cables, too. IMO only Upocc silver makes a difference.
I believe you when you say that it can be quite thin, so I guess you bought the 4 braid variant? I also prefer the thicker 8 braid variant.


----------



## Roasty

rangerid said:


> How long did it take you guys to get your cables?



Took a few weeks for my palladium, mostly because they used up all of their initial batch, and I had to wait for their second batch!


----------



## KennyDow

Roasty said:


> the palladium cable just arrived!
> 
> such an amazing build. such a flexible cable, and so light too! Roy and his team really knocked this one out of the park. I also got some lemo to 3.5mm adaptors made for the Susvara and Stellia.
> 
> ...



My my~~this cable looks gorgeous!


----------



## TooFrank

FWIW: I bought the Sigma+ for the Stellia’s and is very happy. Happened to buy the HifiMan Arya the other day. After two days in oblivion, I realised that I could use my AC cable with the Arya. Not surprisingly, it was a major improvement in SQ compared with the stock cable...


----------



## NCUS

I just got a pair of Signum+ for my Stellia headphones.  Contrary to some opinions I have read on the forums, I don't think the cables are bright.  For me, the main difference I hear vs plain copper is greater detail, particularly in the bass, not in the treble.  Instruments such as strings also have more texture than I hear over copper and don't sound smoothed.  I am running them with an XLR connector to my Focal Arche.


----------



## subguy812

My Cuprum series for my Denon D9200 should be here any day.


----------



## noplsestar

NCUS said:


> I just got a pair of Signum+ for my Stellia headphones.  Contrary to some opinions I have read on the forums, I don't think the cables are bright.  For me, the main difference I hear vs plain copper is greater detail, particularly in the bass, not in the treble.  Instruments such as strings also have more texture than I hear over copper and don't sound smoothed.  I am running them with an XLR connector to my Focal Arche.


I didn’t hear any brightness either. On the contrary, the slightly upper mid shoutiness of the Stellia was tamed and there was more Extension to be heard. No brightness here. But of course it also depends on which source someone uses I guess.


----------



## subguy812 (Oct 31, 2020)

My Arctic Cables Cuprum arrived. As expected, it is pure awesome. I ordered this for my Denon D9200. Went copper to add a little lift in the lower end. Once again, Arctic has exceeded all expectations.


----------



## Staxaphone

noplsestar said:


> I didn’t hear any brightness either. On the contrary, the slightly upper mid shoutiness of the Stellia was tamed and there was more Extension to be heard. No brightness here. But of course it also depends on which source someone uses I guess.


I have not read thru many of the threads here relating to the Stellia, but since I've received mine several weeks go, I have been dissapointed with what I had thought was "shoutiness in the upper mids".  Boy am I glad to read that someone else has that same impression.  I need to use the Stellia on my outside deck where ambient noise can be distracting at best and very annoying at worst.  But that "shoutiness" on many recordings can become really irritating.  I bought a upocc silver coated copper cable from a popular on-line vender.  It did help reduce that effect but the cable is extremely microphonic.  So much so that when it rubs against the collar of my shirt it sounds like the rumbling of thunder in the distance. So I must remain as still as a statue to enjoy the presentaion while employing this cable.  I like what you have stated regarding the taming of the "shoutiness" of the Stellia, but what about microphonics of this cable?  Please advise.   Thanks.


----------



## rangerid

Staxaphone said:


> I have not read thru many of the threads here relating to the Stellia, but since I've received mine several weeks go, I have been dissapointed with what I had thought was "shoutiness in the upper mids".  Boy am I glad to read that someone else has that same impression.  I need to use the Stellia on my outside deck where ambient noise can be distracting at best and very annoying at worst.  But that "shoutiness" on many recordings can become really irritating.  I bought a upocc silver coated copper cable from a popular on-line vender.  It did help reduce that effect but the cable is extremely microphonic.  So much so that when it rubs against the collar of my shirt it sounds like the rumbling of thunder in the distance. So I must remain as still as a statue to enjoy the presentaion while employing this cable.  I like what you have stated regarding the taming of the "shoutiness" of the Stellia, but what about microphonics of this cable?  Please advise.   Thanks.



Microphonics are almost non existent compared to stock cable. 

I just recently received my Signum+ and funny a lot of us have the same experience with the upper mids shoutiness in Stellia. It didn't bother me too much but it was definitely apparent in a few songs and caused fatigue. Can confirm the Signum+ fixed one of the 2 weaknesses I perceived in the Stellia, the shoutiness being one of them. 

To be honest tho that didn't bother me as much as the sub bass and is apparent since I mostly listen to bass heavy electronic music. Sub bass lacked slam, authority, and impact. With the Signum+, this was improved, almost immediately out of the box, I am only about 75-80 into burn in and the improvement in the low ends is almost night and day compared to the stock cable, bass is now more "felt" than heard and overall there is more weight to the notes. It might not be very apparent in non electronic music or bass light genres but for me this was a massive difference and immediately made the Signum+ worth the purchase.


----------



## KennyDow (Nov 8, 2020)

rangerid said:


> Microphonics are almost non existent compared to stock cable.
> 
> I just recently received my Signum+ and funny a lot of us have the same experience with the upper mids shoutiness in Stellia. It didn't bother me too much but it was definitely apparent in a few songs and caused fatigue. Can confirm the Signum+ fixed one of the 2 weaknesses I perceived in the Stellia, the shoutiness being one of them.
> 
> To be honest tho that didn't bother me as much as the sub bass and is apparent since I mostly listen to bass heavy electronic music. Sub bass lacked slam, authority, and impact. With the Signum+, this was improved, almost immediately out of the box, I am only about 75-80 into burn in and the improvement in the low ends is almost night and day compared to the stock cable, bass is now more "felt" than heard and overall there is more weight to the notes. It might not be very apparent in non electronic music or bass light genres but for me this was a massive difference and immediately made the Signum+ worth the purchase.



I say the improvement of the Signum+ also applied to the Utopia. What I feel lacking in Utopia is the lack of high extension, and the occ silver just make a nice touch to make it work. The only complaint for the Signum+ cable is that the braid from the amp connector to the splitter is quite uneven. I am buying some quality cable sleeve to cover that section to make it more beautiful. However, this is only personal taste and not related to the sound quality.


----------



## Staxaphone

rangerid said:


> Microphonics are almost non existent compared to stock cable.
> 
> I just recently received my Signum+ and funny a lot of us have the same experience with the upper mids shoutiness in Stellia. It didn't bother me too much but it was definitely apparent in a few songs and caused fatigue. Can confirm the Signum+ fixed one of the 2 weaknesses I perceived in the Stellia, the shoutiness being one of them.
> 
> To be honest tho that didn't bother me as much as the sub bass and is apparent since I mostly listen to bass heavy electronic music. Sub bass lacked slam, authority, and impact. With the Signum+, this was improved, almost immediately out of the box, I am only about 75-80 into burn in and the improvement in the low ends is almost night and day compared to the stock cable, bass is now more "felt" than heard and overall there is more weight to the notes. It might not be very apparent in non electronic music or bass light genres but for me this was a massive difference and immediately made the Signum+ worth the purchase.


Nice to hear they made such an impact on your listening pleasure.  You have convinced me to give them a try.  I'll place an order tomorrow for a Signum+ for my Stellia.  Any advice on the options I should consider when ordering, such as the type of weave or solder?  Thanks!


----------



## rangerid

Staxaphone said:


> Nice to hear they made such an impact on your listening pleasure.  You have convinced me to give them a try.  I'll place an order tomorrow for a Signum+ for my Stellia.  Any advice on the options I should consider when ordering, such as the type of weave or solder?  Thanks!



You won't be disappointed. I didn't know much about the options myself so I just went with the default braid and solder wire, don't think it's that big a deal.


----------



## KennyDow

Staxaphone said:


> Nice to hear they made such an impact on your listening pleasure.  You have convinced me to give them a try.  I'll place an order tomorrow for a Signum+ for my Stellia.  Any advice on the options I should consider when ordering, such as the type of weave or solder?  Thanks!



Just a little comment on braid, if you want more uniformity then you might prefer the square braid. Sound-wise, it shall not have too much difference.


----------



## Staxaphone

KennyDow said:


> Just a little comment on braid, if you want more uniformity then you might prefer the square braid. Sound-wise, it shall not have too much difference.


Ok.  Thanks.  I like the way the square braid looks better than the round and flat options.  However, I wonder if susceptibility to microphonics varies among the different styles of braid?


----------



## Staxaphone

Guess I need to call and ask the experts at Arctic Cables if there is any correlation between braid style and cable microphonics. And have them explain to me the differences between the solder choices and potential impact (if any) upon cable sound signature.


----------



## noplsestar

mvvRAZ said:


> Supersonido





Staxaphone said:


> Guess I need to call and ask the experts at Arctic Cables if there is any correlation between braid style and cable microphonics. And have them explain to me the differences between the solder choices and potential impact (if any) upon cable sound signature.


Hi, I can also confir: no microphonics whatsoever. At least I can’t hear any with the Stellia on my head. I also would say go for the square braid. I have a square braid palladium. No microphonics. So you should be safe. Concerning solder choices: All of them are top notch. But of course just ask them. Good luck and great you are on board 👍


----------



## Staxaphone

Thanks for all your replies.  I thought I would pose my same questions to the manufacturer just to see what they have to say.  I could not find a telephone contact for Arctic Cables, so I used their on-line contact form to inquire if there is a difference in microphonics among their braid choices.  I aslo asked if there was a difference in sonics between the three solders and if they had a recommendation for solder choice for the Signum+.  Website says allow 24-48 hours for a reply.  I will post their reply here when received.


----------



## rangerid

KennyDow said:


> I say the improvement of the Signum+ also applied to the Utopia. What I feel lacking in Utopia is the lack of high extension, and the occ silver just make a nice touch to make it work. The only complaint for the Signum+ cable is that the braid from the amp connector to the splitter is quite uneven. I am buying some quality cable sleeve to cover that section to make it more beautiful. However, this is only personal taste and not related to the sound quality.



I just observed this today too about the highs. My cable is just shy of 100 hrs (I last listened at around 75hr mark), I heard a very noticeable improvement in the highs, they are more airy and sparkly, but at the same time less fatiguing, it's a really weird to say but damn it's nice. 

To be honest I had no major expectations of these cables when I purchased them, I mainly just wanted a new cable to replace the stock and one that was terminated with 4.4 for my wm1z. I had various silver & copper cables in the past and they were marginal improvements at best. I am actually in shock how much they have improved the Stellias and they're supposedly not even at peak until 150-200 hours. Had no clue a good cable can make such a difference...


----------



## Roasty

Let me just throw this out there.. If u thought the signum+ were good, wait till u try the palladium. *grin


----------



## rangerid

Roasty said:


> Let me just throw this out there.. If u thought the signum+ were good, wait till u try the palladium. *grin



You know I considered the palladium briefly, but I just couldn't bring myself to purchase cable that's almost half the cost of headphones... idk, maybe in the future but for now I feel the money's better spend on an amp.


----------



## Roasty

rangerid said:


> You know I considered the palladium briefly, but I just couldn't bring myself to purchase cable that's almost half the cost of headphones... idk, maybe in the future but for now I feel the money's better spend on an amp.



Yep I do agree. Perhaps it's the feeling when you think you have sorted out most of your system/chain and just want the icing on the cake. Between a new component and a cable, I'd rather the new component. When the time comes and funding is more suitable, revisit the palladium.


----------



## Staxaphone

So here is my response from Arctic Cables 


Staxaphone said:


> Thanks for all your replies.  I thought I would pose my same questions to the manufacturer just to see what they have to say.  I could not find a telephone contact for Arctic Cables, so I used their on-line contact form to inquire if there is a difference in microphonics among their braid choices.  I aslo asked if there was a difference in sonics between the three solders and if they had a recommendation for solder choice for the Signum+.  Website says allow 24-48 hours for a reply.  I will post their reply here when received.


So here is the response from Arctic Cables.  It appears neither braid nor solder choice makes any difference as one would hope:

"The Signum cable has very little microphonics, if any at all. You have nothing to worry about in that regard; it doesn't matter which braid you choose. The round braid is slightly more flexible than the other two. That's pretty much it."

"All three solders are top-notch silver-based solders with an ultra-high conductivity. We personally can't hear any difference between the three. Technically there's no practical reason to have all three. These are simply the most requested solders by our customers. So we offer all the three options to choose from. You can't go wrong with either."


----------



## Staxaphone (Nov 10, 2020)

Just ordered the Signum+ for my Stellia.  Will give it a go on my HE1000se too, but really need it for my Stellia/A&K SR25 combo. I ordered it with the square braid and the standard Cardas silver solder.  Looking forward to hearing how it improves my Stellia's performance!


----------



## propolis12

I want to upgrade cable on my audioquest nightowl which . Currently looking at  arctic cables and Ted Allen's headphone lounge . My budget is up to 200€ . I wonder if I should take the  ion or prisma series from arctic cables which are copper , or take silver cable from Ted . My source is audioquest dragonfly red but I've read some reviews about earmen sparrow portable dac/amp with balanced output and it's another level according to them so likely I will buy one. I will appreciate any suggestions on which cable will improve the sound more.


----------



## subguy812

Staxaphone said:


> Just ordered the Signum+ for my Stellia.  Will give it a go on my HE1000se too, but really need it for my Stellia/A&K SR25 combo. I ordered it with the square braid and the standard Cardas silver solder.  Looking forward to hearing how it improves my Stellia's performance!


Enjoy. It was exactly what my Stellia needed


----------



## NCUS

propolis12 said:


> I want to upgrade cable on my audioquest nightowl which . Currently looking at  arctic cables and Ted Allen's headphone lounge . My budget is up to 200€ . I wonder if I should take the  ion or prisma series from arctic cables which are copper , or take silver cable from Ted . My source is audioquest dragonfly red but I've read some reviews about earmen sparrow portable dac/amp with balanced output and it's another level according to them so likely I will buy one. I will appreciate any suggestions on which cable will improve the sound more.


I'm not familiar with Ted Allen but € 200 sounds really cheap for silver cable.  Are you sure it's not silver plated cable?  

You can email Artic Cable and they definitely will help you out with a recommendation.


----------



## propolis12

NCUS said:


> I'm not familiar with Ted Allen but € 200 sounds really cheap for silver cable.  Are you sure it's not silver plated cable?
> 
> You can email Artic Cable and they definitely will help you out with a recommendation.


 I think I go with copper  arctic cables , just curious which series to get . There is only 20$ difference . I've emailed them , but still waiting for response .


----------



## subguy812

propolis12 said:


> I think I go with copper  arctic cables , just curious which series to get . There is only 20$ difference . I've emailed them , but still waiting for response .


What 2 series are you trying to decide between?


----------



## propolis12

subguy812 said:


> What 2 series are you trying to decide between?


Prisma and Ion


----------



## elira

propolis12 said:


> Prisma and Ion


I would say Ion, the advantage of Prisma is that it has Cardas copper but you get the plastic jacket that is not very flexible. I like the Ion+.


----------



## subguy812

propolis12 said:


> Prisma and Ion


I like the Ion cable choice...but the Cardas is a good cable. I haven't heard either, so I can't say anything about the comfort or ergonomics.


----------



## propolis12

I've just got a repply from Roy.  He said that Prisma is  more warm and has a little bit fuller sound and Ion is more neutral and is bit more transparent . Hard decision I have to make


----------



## XPHXPH

this cable look like well made , craftsmanship.


----------



## greenfielda2

Ordered  SIGNUM+ 1.5m with Oyaide 6.3mm today for my HD800S to replace the stock cable. Thanks guys for all the posts. It helps!! This is the place for HP 'endgame' cable. No more searching. Done all the DSG's tube rolling and get bored. Cable is the only thing i can think of doing to comfort my audiophile syndrome. With WA6SE 2nd Gen and WE422a rectifier, I believe i already reached musical 'bliss' even without the new cable.


----------



## subguy812 (Nov 29, 2020)

greenfielda2 said:


> Ordered  SIGNUM+ 1.5m with Oyaide 6.3mm today for my HD800S to replace the stock cable. Thanks guys for all the posts. It helps!! This is the place for HP 'endgame' cable. No more searching. Done all the DSG's tube rolling and get bored. Cable is the only thing i can think of doing to comfort my audiophile syndrome. With WA6SE 2nd Gen and WE422a rectifier, I believe i already reached musical 'bliss' even without the new cable.


Enjoy it, it is a bad ass cable


----------



## subguy812

Double post


----------



## greenfielda2

The first cable was going to try was Cardas clear, 1.5m, ~ $650, or Cardas clear light at half of that. Then i found this thread. No one even talks about Cardas. Almost 100% sure  SIGNUM+ will be a winner. It has so many passionate followers here. No brainer.


----------



## Staxaphone

Finally received my Signum+ cables yesterday. Initial impression all very favorable. I can’t yet delineate the many good things that I hear since 24 hours is not enough time on ears to yield valid conclusions IMO. But I will state that the following characteristics have been noted thus far compared to the stock Stellia cable:


Strength, depth and impact of lower frequencies very noticeable
Provides a layered and transparent sound with smooth tone and precise image placement
Wide airy soundstage with more 3D illusion
Nice even frequency response and no more perceived “shoutiness” with the Stellia
Top end more extended without any grain
Very nice leading edge transients
Cosmetically attractive with excellent construction quality
After a week or so I should have a better handle on its long term performance. After that I will see how well it mates with my HE100se and my son’s Elear and T5p phones. So far very impressed and extremely satisfied.

BTW, most of my listening is being done with my MBPro running Roon core via USB to a Direct Stream DAC to Pass HPA-1 which unfortunately does not take advantage of the balanced capability of the cable (using a 2.5mm trrs female to 6.35mm male adapter). But I am also occasionally listening using balanced out on my A&K SR25.


----------



## Roasty

Staxaphone said:


> Finally received my Signum+ cables yesterday. Initial impression all very favorable. I can’t yet delineate the many good things that I hear since 24 hours is not enough time on ears to yield valid conclusions IMO. But I will state that the following characteristics have been noted thus far compared to the stock Stellia cable:
> 
> 
> Strength, depth and impact of lower frequencies very noticeable
> ...



Congrats on your new cable! The signum+ is an excellent choice. If you have other headphones, just get Roy to make you some short adaptors.

Could you post some pics of the cable? Just wanna see if they have improved on the build and braid. I had the signum+ a while back and the braids weren't made very tight or even.


----------



## Staxaphone

Roasty said:


> Congrats on your new cable! The signum+ is an excellent choice. If you have other headphones, just get Roy to make you some short adaptors.
> 
> Could you post some pics of the cable? Just wanna see if they have improved on the build and braid. I had the signum+ a while back and the braids weren't made very tight or even.


I will post some photos when I get some more time tomorrow.  Has the standard square braid and is quite tight.

Fortunately all 4 phones I mentioned use the same 3.5mm headphone connections so comparisons no problem with this same cable.


----------



## Staxaphone

Roasty said:


> Congrats on your new cable! The signum+ is an excellent choice. If you have other headphones, just get Roy to make you some short adaptors.
> 
> Could you post some pics of the cable? Just wanna see if they have improved on the build and braid. I had the signum+ a while back and the braids weren't made very tight or even.


Requested photos


----------



## TooFrank

Staxaphone said:


> Finally received my Signum+ cables yesterday. Initial impression all very favorable. I can’t yet delineate the many good things that I hear since 24 hours is not enough time on ears to yield valid conclusions IMO. But I will state that the following characteristics have been noted thus far compared to the stock Stellia cable:
> 
> 
> Strength, depth and impact of lower frequencies very noticeable
> ...


FWIW: this cable really also does well with the HFM Arya


----------



## Roasty

Staxaphone said:


> Requested photos



Oh very nice! Thanks!


----------



## greenfielda2

Staxaphone said:


> Requested photos


Very nice, sqaure braid?  i ordered one last week. How long it took Arctic to deliver? 2 weeks? Will report back once i got it. I have a HD800s stock cable and currently using one from Lunashops: 800 Wire Silver + OCC Alloy AFT.


----------



## NCUS

I ordered a Signum+ about 2 months ago and it took around 10 days.  Mine has a square braid and it weave is good up to the splitter.  From the splitter to the two headphone plugs, the weave is a bit looser.


----------



## Staxaphone

greenfielda2 said:


> Very nice, sqaure braid?  i ordered one last week. How long it took Arctic to deliver? 2 weeks? Will report back once i got it. I have a HD800s stock cable and currently using one from Lunashops: 800 Wire Silver + OCC Alloy AFT.


Yes square braid.  It took exactly 3 weeks from order date to delivery date.  Hope you enjoy your cable as much as I do mine.  Relatively expensive but worth it to me based on many disappointing past experiences with cables, i.e., anticipated versus realized performance.


----------



## Staxaphone

NCUS said:


> I ordered a Signum+ about 2 months ago and it took around 10 days.  Mine has a square braid and it weave is good up to the splitter.  From the splitter to the two headphone plugs, the weave is a bit looser.


They must be improving their cable construction as my square braid from splitter to headphones is very tight, equal in tighness (but of course not OD) as the main cable run.

greenfielda2 - please report on the tightness of your braid construction when your cables arrives.  Curious if their construction is truly better or just random.


----------



## greenfielda2

Staxaphone said:


> They must be improving their cable construction as my square braid from splitter to headphones is very tight, equal in tighness (but of course not OD) as the main cable run.
> 
> greenfielda2 - please report on the tightness of your braid construction when your cables arrives.  Curious if their construction is truly better or just random.


Will do! This goes beyond audiophile. It has nothing to do with SQ!!! LOL


----------



## greenfielda2

Anyone has Cardas Clear cable? About the same price as Signum+. It is on my ebay watching list and one of the dealer kept sending me offer. Believe can get it ~ $500+. Anyone compares it with the Arctic cable? Cardas is a great cable company. I have been using their IC for my main system before and my current SONY DAC to WA6 SE 2nd Gen (Cardas Golden Reference).


----------



## NCUS

I didn't want to give the impression the segment from my splitter to earcups is loose.  It's simply not as bound as the thicker side because there are fewer wires.  Anything tighter on the headphone end would make those two segments much stiffer, so I'm perfectly happy with my build quality.


----------



## OM hawk

Just pulled the trigger on a Signum+ for my Aeon 2 Closed! I decided to go for that gorgeous rhodium-plated furutech connector, and I went with the mahagony splitter cause I think it's unique and classy. I'm coming from Dan Clark's premium Vivo cable, so it may not be that huge of a difference, but nonetheless this thread has me 1000% hyped for the Signum+ based on what has been said


----------



## Staxaphone

OM hawk said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Signum+ for my Aeon 2 Closed! I decided to go for that gorgeous rhodium-plated furutech connector, and I went with the mahagony splitter cause I think it's unique and classy. I'm coming from Dan Clark's premium Vivo cable, so it may not be that huge of a difference, but nonetheless this thread has me 1000% hyped for the Signum+ based on what has been said


Congratulations!  You made a great choice!!  I love my 2.5mm balanced Signum+ which I purchased for use with my Stellia headphones and A&K SR25 DAP.  It significantly improved my enjoyment of that combination over the stock unbalanced Stellia cable.  Unfortunately, the Stellia has seen only limited use with it lately as I am now using it in as unbalanced connection from my desktop Pass HPA-1 amp to my HiFiMan HE1000se phones.  Another wonderful match. I bet it will be a great match for your combo too.  Please advise your opinion of its sound after sufficient listening time.


----------



## greenfielda2

NCUS said:


> I didn't want to give the impression the segment from my splitter to earcups is loose.  It's simply not as bound as the thicker side because there are fewer wires.  Anything tighter on the headphone end would make those two segments much stiffer, so I'm perfectly happy with my build quality.


Just received my  Signum+ today and am listening right now. From the splitter to earcups is pretty tight, not loose at all. See the pics. Pretty good quality. Packaging is very impressive.

Fresh outbox, wow, significant! Dynamic, fine details, richness, probably toward 'bright' side. Will give it more break in time. Very confident it will 'mature' better. My system: HP All in One Pavilion --> WireWorld Starlight 8 USB --> SONY TA-ZH1ES (as DAC) --> Cardas Golden Ref RCA -->  Woo Audio WA6 SE 2nd GEN + GEC U52.

Not quite an OMG effect as when I first rolled in GEC U52 rectifier to my WA6 SE 2nd GEN, but definitely impactful change. How long it takes to fully 'break in'? Any idea?


----------



## subguy812

greenfielda2 said:


> Just received my  Signum+ today and am listening right now. From the splitter to earcups is pretty tight, not loose at all. See the pics. Pretty good quality. Packaging is very impressive.
> 
> Fresh outbox, wow, significant! Dynamic, fine details, richness, probably toward 'bright' side. Will give it more break in time. Very confident it will 'mature' better. My system: HP All in One Pavilion --> WireWorld Starlight 8 USB --> SONY TA-ZH1ES (as DAC) --> Cardas Golden Ref RCA -->  Woo Audio WA6 SE 2nd GEN + GEC U52.
> 
> Not quite an OMG effect as when I first rolled in GEC U52 rectifier to my WA6 SE 2nd GEN, but definitely impactful change. How long it takes to fully 'break in'? Any idea?


I think Roy says 200 hours


----------



## Staxaphone

greenfielda2 said:


> Just received my  Signum+ today and am listening right now. From the splitter to earcups is pretty tight, not loose at all. See the pics. Pretty good quality. Packaging is very impressive.
> 
> Fresh outbox, wow, significant! Dynamic, fine details, richness, probably toward 'bright' side. Will give it more break in time. Very confident it will 'mature' better. My system: HP All in One Pavilion --> WireWorld Starlight 8 USB --> SONY TA-ZH1ES (as DAC) --> Cardas Golden Ref RCA -->  Woo Audio WA6 SE 2nd GEN + GEC U52.
> 
> Not quite an OMG effect as when I first rolled in GEC U52 rectifier to my WA6 SE 2nd GEN, but definitely impactful change. How long it takes to fully 'break in'? Any idea?


For me, during the first fifty hours or so my Signum+ exhibited the typical up/down sound vacillations. After that the performance must have stabilized or improved in such small increments that I did not notice.  But I must confess that I have used it in various combinations with two different amps and two different headphones in both balanced and unbalanced configurations.  Perhaps that has obscured my sensitivity to performance changes.  Anyway, I must have >400 hours on it now and presume it is in its final mature state.  If I do notice any further changes I will report it here.  Hope your break-in experience is a satisfying one!


----------



## subguy812

I posted my review of the Arctic Cables Cuprum Series...enjoy!

https://audiorabbithole.com/arctic-cables-cuprum-review/


----------



## greenfielda2

subguy812 said:


> I posted my review of the Arctic Cables Cuprum Series...enjoy!
> 
> https://audiorabbithole.com/arctic-cables-cuprum-review/


This is a serious review, well done!! Being a 'audiophile', would like to see more comparison vs. stock cable, and/or other cables, in terms of SQ: air, space, imaging, etc. I am probably asking too much 😀


----------



## greenfielda2

Staxaphone said:


> For me, during the first fifty hours or so my Signum+ exhibited the typical up/down sound vacillations. After that the performance must have stabilized or improved in such small increments that I did not notice.  But I must confess that I have used it in various combinations with two different amps and two different headphones in both balanced and unbalanced configurations.  Perhaps that has obscured my sensitivity to performance changes.  Anyway, I must have >400 hours on it now and presume it is in its final mature state.  If I do notice any further changes I will report it here.  Hope your break-in experience is a satisfying one!


Now the ultimate task goes to the shootout between Signum+ and Cardas Clear. This would wrap up any further debate for this price range of ~ $600. I am a big fan of Cardas. Would guess Cardas Clear give a little 'warmer', fuller bass sound and Signum+ crisp-er high and finer details.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

subguy812 said:


> I posted my review of the Arctic Cables Cuprum Series...enjoy!
> 
> https://audiorabbithole.com/arctic-cables-cuprum-review/


Excellent review. Just ordered the same model after reading it


----------



## elisiX

Hi all,

Can anyone please give me some thoughts on the Moon Audio Black Dragon vs. Signum+ for the HD800S? Anyone lucky enough to have heard both?

Moon-Audio’s own description of the Black Dragon is perfectly aligned to what I experienced with this cable borrowed from a friend

It smooths out the top end making it a little less analytical and a little more natural sounding. It also adds bottom end weight to the lower frequencies and provides a fuller sound and wider soundstage.

Could someone please describe the Signum+’s effect on the HD800S?

Thank you!


----------



## greenfielda2

elisiX said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please give me some thoughts on the Moon Audio Black Dragon vs. Signum+ for the HD800S? Anyone lucky enough to have heard both?
> 
> ...


Signum+ is excellent overall, slightly toward 'bright' side, or top end. Depends your taste, this could be the good thing people are dying for, or be described as excitement, dynamic, details. Some may think it may cause slightly top end fatigue. My guess is Black Dragon and Cardas Clear would both provide 'warmer' sound with less top end.


----------



## noplsestar

greenfielda2 said:


> Signum+ is excellent overall, slightly toward 'bright' side, or top end. Depends your taste, this could be the good thing people are dying for, or be described as excitement, dynamic, details. Some may think it may cause slightly top end fatigue. My guess is Black Dragon and Cardas Clear would both provide 'warmer' sound with less top end.


I didn’t hear the Black dragon and the Cardas clear, but have to disagree on your thoughts of the Signum+. It isn’t bright at all, at least with my Stellias. In the contrary, it has a pleasing low end emphasis, meaty but clear mids (astounding separation, depth, imaging). Concerning the highs: They are extended. There is a huge difference between bright and extended highs. So in my book they are smooth with very good extension, only succeeded by the Palladium. Of course I don’t know how the Signum+ pairs with the HD800S.


----------



## subguy812

noplsestar said:


> I didn’t hear the Black dragon and the Cardas clear, but have to disagree on your thoughts of the Signum+. It isn’t bright at all, at least with my Stellias. In the contrary, it has a pleasing low end emphasis, meaty but clear mids (astounding separation, depth, imaging). Concerning the highs: They are extended. There is a huge difference between bright and extended highs. So in my book they are smooth with very good extension, only succeeded by the Palladium. Of course I don’t know how the Signum+ pairs with the HD800S.


I concur....IMHO this is spot on


----------



## NYanakiev (Jan 1, 2021)

Considering getting a Signum+ to go with my Focal Utopia. Also considering the Danacable Lazuli Reference.

Any observations re synergy?

EDIT: I should add that I am only a recent convert with regards to the difference a cable can make to the sound signature.

Having been part of Eletech's EU tour, I got the chachance to compare the ET Plato that came with my MMR Thummim to the top of the range Illiad. 
It made quite the massive difference out of the box! 

Hopefully headphone cables can make as much of a difference too.


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> Considering getting a Signum+ to go with my Focal Utopia. Also considering the Danacable Lazuli Reference.
> 
> Any observations re synergy?
> 
> ...


Isn’t the Danacable in another price league? 
I would suggest starting with the Signum+ and then weit until Eletech‘s headphone flagship cable is ready


----------



## NYanakiev

noplsestar said:


> Isn’t the Danacable in another price league?
> I would suggest starting with the Signum+ and then weit until Eletech‘s headphone flagship cable is ready



Yup, that it is. It is not a big enough difference to deter a purchase, however.


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> Yup, that it is. It is not a big enough difference to deter a purchase, however.


OR (if you have enough money) you get yourself the Palladium and don’t have to think again about upgrading


----------



## NYanakiev

noplsestar said:


> OR (if you have enough money) you get yourself the Palladium and don’t have to think again about upgrading



I did pay $1500 for an IEM cable but it was more of an exception, than a rule. 
No idea what it would sound like with the Utopia either..


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> I did pay $1500 for an IEM cable but it was more of an exception, than a rule.
> No idea what it would sound like with the Utopia either..


Yeah, the prices are insane. If thought through thoroughly the Signum+ (or for that matter nearly every upgrade cable) costs so much money. But then on the other hand: it just sounds so good. A dilemma 😅


----------



## NYanakiev

noplsestar said:


> Yeah, the prices are insane. If thought through thoroughly the Signum+ (or for that matter nearly every upgrade cable) costs so much money. But then on the other hand: it just sounds so good. A dilemma 😅



Being based out of London, I sadly don't get anywhere close to the chance to try stuff as the yanks on here.

It makes buying anything of this nature a big leap of faith..


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> Being based out of London, I sadly don't get anywhere close to the chance to try stuff as the yanks on here.
> 
> It makes buying anything of this nature a big leap of faith..


Yes, it´s a bummer. BUT there is an exception: If you choose to take a closer look to the Palladium cable, there it says:
"If you're unhappy with your purchase for any reason, you can send the cable back and receive a full refund* without any restocking fee.
*Shipping costs are not refundable."


----------



## NYanakiev

noplsestar said:


> Yes, it´s a bummer. BUT there is an exception: If you choose to take a closer look to the Palladium cable, there it says:
> "If you're unhappy with your purchase for any reason, you can send the cable back and receive a full refund* without any restocking fee.
> *Shipping costs are not refundable."



Only issue is that would be more expensive than the Lazuli Reference I have been considering. 

I have seen zero feedback on the synergy of the palladium cable with the Utopias, while there is a lot of coverage of the LR with those headphones


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> Only issue is that would be more expensive than the Lazuli Reference I have been considering.
> 
> I have seen zero feedback on the synergy of the palladium cable with the Utopias, while there is a lot of coverage of the LR with those headphones


I see. But on the other hand, there have to be those who climb the mountain and be the first one to do that 
Of course I don’t want to push you. I just wanted to tell you that, if you don’t find the synergy to be exceptional, you could always send it back and just pay for shipping!


----------



## subguy812 (Jan 2, 2021)

My Fusion Series Cable arrived finally!! USPS had a horrible holiday season, but the Fusion is here. Here is the first photo I took, and it doesn't do this cable justice, super beautiful, and wonderful ergonomics. Also asked for an interconnect for the Romi Audio BX2 +.


----------



## Roasty

@subguy812 

That is a really nice looking cable. Actually it looks a lot like the Norne Vykari! Lol


----------



## ThanatosVI

noplsestar said:


> Isn’t the Danacable in another price league?
> I would suggest starting with the Signum+ and then weit until Eletech‘s headphone flagship cable is ready


Can you tell me more about that Eletech flagship cable?


----------



## NYanakiev

ThanatosVI said:


> Can you tell me more about that Eletech flagship cable?



Not out yet. Should be on the market in June/July.


----------



## noplsestar

ThanatosVI said:


> Can you tell me more about that Eletech flagship cable?


I guess here it’s the wrong thread for that. But anyways, I don’t know much. As has been said already, I heard that they will launch one in a few months. But I have never listenend to cable by them, so can’t comment on sound. It most definitely will not be a pure palladium/silver cable like the one from Arctic but rather a mixture like their Iliad IEM cable. But that’s just a guess. It’s probably best to watch the Eletech thread for further news.

Ps.: There is also a new flagship cable in the making by Arctic Cables, too, so you should stay tuned here, too


----------



## OM hawk

Just got my Signum+ in the mail today! It took about a week and a half for them to make it, then it was delayed for three days past when the tracking said it would get here and... now I have to burn it in for 150 hours lol. The suspense and hype have really been building, especially since I got several new bluray movies for Christmas which I consciously chose to save for after I got my new headphone cable! I'm pleased to say I can already tell pre burn in that it's better than my Dan Clark Audio Vivo cable, seems to make my Aeon 2 Closed sound more effortless (or de-stressed) and gives better soundstaging. The cable looks good. They did put a different Furutech connector on the end from what I ordered (and what is pictured on the website), but it is technically what I wanted, a Furutech 1/4 inch rhodium plated plug, just not the carbon fiber version. I'm fine with it, it has a cool look.


----------



## OM hawk

Currently at 60 hours burn in, and AC/DC's Back in Black has gone all the way from "ho-hum 100% meh" to "realistic in a fun way". I was convinced that my Hugo 2 (or my Aeon 2 Closed) was simply not suited to AC/DC, even though other hard rock sounded great, like Van Halen. With the Vivo cable, that was the case. But with this Signum +, AC/DC sounds the best I've ever heard! What is so awesome is that there is more detail and realism, but also more musicality, more fun at the same time! And Van Halen still sounds good, better than on the Vivo. The soundstage seems to have evolved in a general sense, without losing any positive traits that I can detect. Loving it so far!


----------



## greenfielda2 (Jan 28, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## InstantSilence

Which artic cable smooths out the highs the most, and the mids, to tame down spikes in the FR.?
Therr are so many cables. Whxih is best for this? I want bass to stay neutral but the low mids to push up, if possible 

But most importantly, tame the treble.


----------



## OM hawk

Alright! I made it to 150 hours burn in on my Signum Plus! Took me about two weeks, cause I prefer to give my headphone rest breaks rather than going 24/7, even though it may not be necessary. But now it seems the bass and mids have fully bloomed, and the whole sound has become more refined and pleasant.  My Aeon 2 Closed almost sounds like a whole new headphone, and  I bet if I had been using the basic stock cable rather than the premium Vivo cable, it absolutely would sound like a whole new headphone. Compared to the Vivo, detail has increased across the whole spectrum, treble and bass are both better extended, every aspect of the soundstage has improved a bit, and everything sounds "nicer" or "more refined" in a way that words can't properly express. The most exciting thing to me about the Signum+ is that, due to the improvements in imaging/soundstage, many albums which I thought lacked the acoustic information necessary for interesting soundstaging are now presented in a fun, spatially varied, natural sounding 3d way. Two of my favorite albums, Back in Black by AC/DC and A Day Without Rain by Enya both sounded tragically boring to me with the Vivo cable. Detailed yes, "technically accurate" certainly, but just dead, lifeless in the soundstage department, a flat, mediocre image. The Signum + brings a little more detail, and still sounds natural and honest, but it presents certain recordings in a fundamentally more interesting, involving way that will have a MAJOR impact on how much of my music I really enjoy vs simply appreciate. I feel so sorry for people who don't believe cables make a difference. I seriously thought Enya just wasn't hifi worthy. Man was I wrong. Same exact cans/dac/amp/source, and this cable, by itself, made Enya good (at least from the perspective of a soundstage maniac like me).


----------



## DavidW

I purchased the Signum cables last week. I first posted in this thread back in October (#219) where I was looking at the Arctic Ion as suggested  by other posts and Val at Arctic Cables. My goal is to replace the original Focal Clear cables.

After my post, I did some additional research that led me to the Signum cable. While it is a price bump, here is why I did it. Based on my research, and especially this video from PS Audio's Paul McGowan. At 4:15, Paul discusses (as do others elsewhere) that silver is generally preferred over copper. Accepting that moved me out of the Ion series. The other copper cable I initially considered was the Prisma series. Val from Arctic advised that the "Prisma is a bit sweet-sounding than the Ion series" and I am seeking a neutral cable. I share that for others who may be evaluating the Ion and the Prisma.

At 3:05, Paul talks about gold plated connectors that can prevent oxidation, so I ordered the Oyaide 3.5mm connectors (P-3.5G) for the  termination and the headphone connectors (needed to specify gold plated for the latter as that is not one of the menu options).

There is one thing that threw me on the Signum page under "what is UP-OCC wire". It speaks to copper. Why copper since the Signum cable is silver? Val replied that "some of the description on the Signum page talks about OCC technology in general, referring to copper, but it (the Signum cable) is a 100% pure silver OCC cable." Again, posting for others who might have been confused.

Thanks to all for helping me navigate the Arctic product line.


----------



## subguy812

DavidW said:


> I purchased the Signum cables last week. I first posted in this thread back in October (#219) where I was looking at the Arctic Ion as suggested  by other posts and Val at Arctic Cables. My goal is to replace the original Focal Clear cables.
> 
> After my post, I did some additional research that led me to the Signum cable. While it is a price bump, here is why I did it. Based on my research, and especially this video from PS Audio's Paul McGowan. At 4:15, Paul discusses (as do others elsewhere) that silver is generally preferred over copper. Accepting that moved me out of the Ion series. The other copper cable I initially considered was the Prisma series. Val from Arctic advised that the "Prisma is a bit sweet-sounding than the Ion series" and I am seeking a neutral cable. I share that for others who may be evaluating the Ion and the Prisma.
> 
> ...


Excellent cable choice....I had the Signum+ with the VC and Stellia. Loved what that cable did for Stellia


----------



## Hinomotocho

I currently use the MDR-Z1R with the Sony Kimber. I am finding 2 metres to be too long for my needs and the thick heavy weave frequently gets kinks and wild twists in it so I am considering a new cable. I have read many positive reviews for silver cables with the Z1R but may stick with copper. The Cuprum looks like a good copper option, does anyone know if the specs would be of equal or better quality than the Sony Kimber? I don't understand about cable specs, cores, gauge etc.


----------



## NYanakiev (Feb 2, 2021)

Ordered one of the new Fusion Series Palladium&Silver cables for my Focal Utopia.

Super excited- thanks to Val for answering the host of questions I had!


----------



## buzzlulu

How does one get in touch with this company? There is no telephone number listed and the email I sent via their website interactive box on Thursday has not been answered

I run both a Utopia and Sony Z1R and have been using Kimber Axios copper cable for the past three years. I might be interested in the signum+ or palladium coated silver cable and I’m curious to know how they would compare to my Axios


----------



## Roasty

buzzlulu said:


> How does one get in touch with this company? There is no telephone number listed and the email I sent via their website interactive box on Thursday has not been answered
> 
> I run both a Utopia and Sony Z1R and have been using Kimber Axios copper cable for the past three years. I might be interested in the signum+ or palladium coated silver cable and I’m curious to know how they would compare to my Axios



Try emailing them at this address: 
info@arcticcables.com

In my experience, Roy and Val respond quite promptly.


----------



## jonathan c

I definitely agree with @Roasty.


----------



## buzzlulu

Thanks - just sent them an email
Anyone ever compare with Kimberly Axios copper?


----------



## George Hincapie

How do Artic compare to Periapt Cables? I need a balanced 3m cable for my new HarmonicDyne Zeus.


----------



## guyuemuziye (Feb 23, 2021)

I initially came to this thread for some impressions of a ion (+) cable as an update to the stock and meze 99 2.5mm cables for my Stellia. I read through 20 pages, now I am convinced that a pure silver cable, even though is 3~400 more, would be a better bang for my money……damn, this hobby 
Anyway, since this is my first high-end aftermarket cable purchase, I have two very specific questions. I didn't see them being discussed much in this thread. Sorry if they are dump questions 😅, am still learning about cables~ 

Some info of my usage and purpose: headphone in mind is of course a Stellia. I maily use it with a DX300, a LPG, or a IFI micro iDSD BL. Mobility is very important to me. I fly a lot, Stellia makes these long and tedious trips much much less painful.
So I am looking for a 1.5m banlaced 4.4mm cable for both home and mobile use. Here are my two questions:

1. For a 1.5m cable, how big a difference in sq could the 4x or 8x make? Is signum lighter and more mobile friendly compared to signum+? Are there any particular reasons that most head-fiers in this thread seem to opt for plus version?
2. Since two of my main sources are unbalanced. I also need to buy an 3.5mm adapter. Between a AC signum adapter, and some cheap adapters from aliexpress (something like this) , how much difference is there in term of sq and usability?

Thanks for reading~ Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TooFrank

guyuemuziye said:


> I initially came to this thread for some impressions of a ion (+) cable as an update to the stock and meze 99 2.5mm cables for my Stellia. I read through 20 pages, now I am convinced that a pure silver cable, even though is 3~400 more, would be a better bang for my money……damn, this hobby
> Anyway, since this is my first high-end aftermarket cable purchase, I have two very specific questions. I didn't see them being discussed much in this thread. Sorry if they are dump questions 😅, am still learning about cables~
> 
> Some info of my usage and purpose: headphone in mind is of course a Stellia. I maily use it with a DX300, a LPG, or a IFI micro iDSD BL. Mobility is very important to me. I fly a lot, Stellia makes these long and tedious trips much much less painful.
> ...


To be honest, I trusted Roy at AC, when investing in the signum+ rather than signum. This was my first really high-end cable,  and I recall thinking, that I am in the deep anyway, so why not go all in I am still enjoying this cable either with my Stellia’s of my Arya’s....Good luck with your decision....


----------



## NCUS

guyuemuziye said:


> I initially came to this thread for some impressions of a ion (+) cable as an update to the stock and meze 99 2.5mm cables for my Stellia. I read through 20 pages, now I am convinced that a pure silver cable, even though is 3~400 more, would be a better bang for my money……damn, this hobby
> Anyway, since this is my first high-end aftermarket cable purchase, I have two very specific questions. I didn't see them being discussed much in this thread. Sorry if they are dump questions 😅, am still learning about cables~
> 
> Some info of my usage and purpose: headphone in mind is of course a Stellia. I maily use it with a DX300, a LPG, or a IFI micro iDSD BL. Mobility is very important to me. I fly a lot, Stellia makes these long and tedious trips much much less painful.
> ...




The issue with 8X vs. 4X may be microphonics if you move around.  Thicker cables are heavier from my experience and generate more friction when they scrape against things, like your shirt, which for me usually means more microphonics.  Arctic told me the Signum+ is more of everything versus the Signum in terms of sound quality, so I ended up buying the +.  

I bought a cheap Chinese made 2.5mm adapter from Amazon.  2.5mm plugs are fragile but I still wasn't expecting it to bend after 2 weeks of use.  So, I'm bit skeptical.


----------



## InstantSilence

For best silver experience, artic cables or Norne?


----------



## noplsestar

InstantSilence said:


> For best silver experience, artic cables or Norne?


Well, you’re in an arctic cables thread. What answer do you expect?


----------



## noplsestar

NCUS said:


> The issue with 8X vs. 4X may be microphonics if you move around.  Thicker cables are heavier from my experience and generate more friction when they scrape against things, like your shirt, which for me usually means more microphonics.  Arctic told me the Signum+ is more of everything versus the Signum in terms of sound quality, so I ended up buying the +.
> 
> I bought a cheap Chinese made 2.5mm adapter from Amazon.  2.5mm plugs are fragile but I still wasn't expecting it to bend after 2 weeks of use.  So, I'm bit skeptical.


I had a 4wire of Arctic cables. Later I bought a 8wire. No difference in microphonics - meaning: I hear no microphonics at all when moving around. Same goes for bending. The 8wire is extremely soft!


----------



## guyuemuziye

TooFrank said:


> To be honest, I trusted Roy at AC, when investing in the signum+ rather than signum. This was my first really high-end cable,  and I recall thinking, that I am in the deep anyway, so why not go all in I am still enjoying this cable either with my Stellia’s of my Arya’s....Good luck with your decision....





noplsestar said:


> I had a 4wire of Arctic cables. Later I bought a 8wire. No difference in microphonics - meaning: I hear no microphonics at all when moving around. Same goes for bending. The 8wire is extremely soft!





NCUS said:


> The issue with 8X vs. 4X may be microphonics if you move around.  Thicker cables are heavier from my experience and generate more friction when they scrape against things, like your shirt, which for me usually means more microphonics.  Arctic told me the Signum+ is more of everything versus the Signum in terms of sound quality, so I ended up buying the +.
> 
> I bought a cheap Chinese made 2.5mm adapter from Amazon.  2.5mm plugs are fragile but I still wasn't expecting it to bend after 2 weeks of use.  So, I'm bit skeptical.


Thank you guys. I am more and more leaning towards 8x now. I'll playing with the different configurations with connecters and terminations for a while and then shoot my wallet with a series of clicks.


----------



## noplsestar (Mar 1, 2021)

@guyuemuziye please also keep in mind that the Stellia is not the smallest headphone. A 4wire might simply look a bit odd with a TOTL headphone. I can’t tell you for sure if there would be a BIG difference in SQ between 4wire and 8wire (of the Silver cable) but there was a huge jump between 4wire copper and 8wire silver. I would recommend to go for the Signum+ (just to be sure)


----------



## guyuemuziye

noplsestar said:


> @guyuemuziye please also keep in mind that the Stellia is not the smallest headphone. A 4wire might simply look a bit odd with a TOTL headphone. I can’t tell you for sure if there would be a BIG difference in SQ between 4wire and 8wire (of the Silver cable) but there was a huge jump between 4wire copper and 8wire silver. I would recommend to go for the Signum+ (Just the be sure)


That is a good point. I have a Meze 99 2.5mm cable, it is a very light-weight and comfortable cable, almost prefect for mobile use. However, it looks a bit awkward on Stellia. Also it sounds good enough for its asking price, but the rolled-off high and muddier low-end just always made me feel sorry for Stellia. 
It is a relief to know that the Signum+ is as soft as a 4x cable. I once owned a ALO SXC 8 for my iems. It is a great cable but just way too stiff to use on the go. Whenever I move my head, the iem would fall out of my ears...... However, now we are talking about over-ear headphones, so that's not gonna happen. Microphonic is more of a issue. I am very happy to know that you found no microphonics on Signum+


----------



## subguy812

guyuemuziye said:


> I initially came to this thread for some impressions of a ion (+) cable as an update to the stock and meze 99 2.5mm cables for my Stellia. I read through 20 pages, now I am convinced that a pure silver cable, even though is 3~400 more, would be a better bang for my money……damn, this hobby
> Anyway, since this is my first high-end aftermarket cable purchase, I have two very specific questions. I didn't see them being discussed much in this thread. Sorry if they are dump questions 😅, am still learning about cables~
> 
> Some info of my usage and purpose: headphone in mind is of course a Stellia. I maily use it with a DX300, a LPG, or a IFI micro iDSD BL. Mobility is very important to me. I fly a lot, Stellia makes these long and tedious trips much much less painful.
> ...


Either will give the Stellia the lift Stellia needs. Excellent cable. I think it is fairly priced relative to many other companies out there. That cable gave the Stellia the nod over the Verite Closed. I sold the VC.


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got my new AC Pallas (palladium plated silver cable). Will be posting some impressions in due course!

Awesome build quality and already looking like a fantastic pairing for my Focal Utopia!


----------



## NYanakiev

NYanakiev said:


> Just got my new AC Pallas (palladium plated silver cable). Will be posting some impressions in due course!
> 
> Awesome build quality and already looking like a fantastic pairing for my Focal Utopia!


OK- this cable is fantastic and an audible improvement over the stock Utopia 2021 cables!

I bought it for use with my Hugo 2+2Go and Astell&Kern SP2000 but will be ordering a 4 pin XLR adapter for use with the Focal Arche as well.


----------



## NYanakiev

This combo sounds absolutely sublime too!


----------



## buzzlulu

Looks BEAUTIFUL!
I am anxiously awaiting my new totl Arctic Opera Palladium coated Silver cable which I will be using with my Utopia's and Sony Z1R all fed by a HeadAmp GSX MK2.  Source is my totl 2 channel Linn Klimax DS and dCS Rossini.


----------



## subguy812

buzzlulu said:


> Looks BEAUTIFUL!
> I am anxiously awaiting my new totl Arctic Opera Palladium coated Silver cable which I will be using with my Utopia's and Sony Z1R all fed by a HeadAmp GSX MK2.  Source is my totl 2 channel Linn Klimax DS and dCS Rossini.


All of your gear sounds quite nice and the Arctic cable brings the cherry on top of the sundae.


----------



## vrs805

As a silent head-fier, I usually don't post on discussion forums but just want to say thanks to Val for the excellent customer services. The Pallas cable for my HD800S is an enjoyable upgrade. It has not past 50-hour mark yet, but I think the improvements in detail and separation are quite audible compared with my previous SPC cables- especially with instrument busy tracks. For the first time I feel there is nothing left unresolved in the music, although it is also the first time I've spent so much on a cable upgrade


----------



## InstantSilence

I reached out to artkc
 Looking for a pure copper for audeze but never got respos.


----------



## Roasty

InstantSilence said:


> I reached out to artkc
> Looking for a pure copper for audeze but never got respos.



That's odd man.. I just got a few emails from Roy about my cable getting finished up and he just emailed me the tracking number yesterday. Are u sending to info@arcticcables.com?


----------



## vrs805

I too got a reply from Val (info@arcticcables.com) today about the interconnect I was asking about.


----------



## InstantSilence

Yes, I'll resend


----------



## InstantSilence

Roasty said:


> That's odd man.. I just got a few emails from Roy about my cable getting finished up and he just emailed me the tracking number yesterday. Are u sending to info@arcticcables.com?


How long is build time nowadays and what would be the best copper they have. Looking for smoothing out the overall signature and taming some treble.


----------



## Roasty

InstantSilence said:


> How long is build time nowadays and what would be the best copper they have. Looking for smoothing out the overall signature and taming some treble.



Hmm I'm not really sure what his usual build time is.. I just tell him what I want, and then I wait, and usually the next email correspondence is him saying the work is done and he sends the paypal payment request..


----------



## buzzlulu

InstantSilence said:


> I reached out to artkc
> Looking for a pure copper for audeze but never got respos.


Perhaps something got lost in the mail.  Contact them again.  They have been spectacular to deal with and communication has been superb.  I know they have been quite busy


----------



## subguy812

InstantSilence said:


> How long is build time nowadays and what would be the best copper they have. Looking for smoothing out the overall signature and taming some treble.


I would reach out again and I would also look at the Cuprum Series cable


----------



## Roasty

Roy recently helped me make a pair of short adaptors using his palladium wire. Female Lemo to 4 pin mini xlr.

I have a palladium speaker tap adaptor cable on the way. Cost a pretty penny, but I'm sure it will be worth it! Took him a while to source the furutech banana plugs and took some drilling and modding to make it look nice and clean. Will share some pics once I get it.


----------



## JES

InstantSilence said:


> I reached out to artkc
> Looking for a pure copper for audeze but never got respos.


I sent a message on Mar 2, and got a response the next day (via my gmail account).

 I too inquired about my Audeze, in the under $200 range. I also asked about lead times. Here's some snippets from their response:

_"I'd say that the Ion series would be the way to go in the price range for the LCD-2Cs."

"We usually ship custom-made cables within two-three weeks.
We're always doing our best to minimize the wait time as best as possible without compromising our quality assurance and craftsmanship."_

To the forum ... I'm thinking about upping my budget. Would LCD-2 Classics benefit more from *Cuprum* or *Ion+*?


----------



## subguy812 (Mar 6, 2021)

Beautiful Fusion cable on my Denon D9200, paired with the Shanling M8 for my Saturday morning listening session.


----------



## jonathan c

buzzlulu said:


> Perhaps something got lost in the mail.  Contact them again.  They have been spectacular to deal with and communication has been superb.  I know they have been quite busy


I have bought and use many cables, including the TOTL Palladium Series, from Roy / Val at AC. They have always been responsive and willing to do custom items (interconnect / power cables).


----------



## JES

Aeris and Magnus *COMING SOON*

http://arcticcables.com/Catalog.asp?T1=1&T2=8


----------



## noplsestar

JES said:


> Aeris and Magnus *COMING SOON*
> 
> http://arcticcables.com/Catalog.asp?T1=1&T2=8


Also their new „thicker“ Palladium „Opera“ cable is now officially launched:
http://arcticcables.com/Catalog.asp?Page=NewShowProd.asp&PRodID=1791976

That being said: Is there anyone who would want to buy my Palladium (1st generation cable in mint condition) so that I would have enough money to upgrade and afford the Opera?
As most of you probably know, the Palladium Series cable was listed at $ 1600.- until a few days ago. 

I would let go mine for 950 Euros INCLUSIVE Paypal fees AND shipping worldwide. Of course I could also send it directly to Arctic Cables for retermination if needed (it has Oyaide plugs for Focal Stellia and Oyaide 3.5mm for the DAP). As you know you would only have to pay for new plugs, the work itself is free. That’s by the way an insane service of AC!!! Also the lifetime guarantee does not end with a new owner. 

Here is the cable with some pics as well as my review and comparison to the Signum+
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/arctic-cables-discussion-thread.874252/page-13#post-15852479

If anyone is interested please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Roasty (Mar 11, 2021)

Roy was extremely accommodating and agreed to help make a custom order for a palladium wire speaker post/tap adaptor.

Furutech female adaptor and Furutech banana plugs, with custom fabricated fittings to mark out the R and L channels. He had to specially order in the banana plugs, and he told me his crew broke 6 drill bits trying to fabricate the plug fittings for me.. Lol!

Excellent workmanship as usual!

Oh I forgot to tell him im not a big fan of CF.. No biggie. Nothing some matte tape can't fix..!


----------



## Romario1976

My cable Silver+palladium has arrived! This is a work of art !!! The sound is magical))) This is the final)))) Thank you Val !!!!
I can't insert a photo (


----------



## NYanakiev

Just received my 4.4->4-pin XLR adapter for my AC Pallas. Great workmanship and works a treat!


----------



## NYanakiev




----------



## buzzlulu (Jun 3, 2021)

New Silver/Palladium Opera cable in house


----------



## subguy812

buzzlulu said:


> New Silver/Palladium Opera cable in house!
> 
> This is my first time dealing with Arctic Cables and my entire experience was absolutely stellar!  Val was the consummate professional and all of my emails were promptly and expertly answered.  It was a pleasure doing business with them.
> 
> ...


Reading glowing reviews makes me feel good about recommending Arctic Cables as one of my preferred vendors.


----------



## buzzlulu

subguy812 said:


> Reading glowing reviews makes me feel good about recommending Arctic Cables as one of my preferred vendors.



They are definitely a PLEASURE to deal with!


----------



## bluecar

Just got my Pallas X8 for my Empyreans - plugged up for a 24 hour run before some listening. Service and packing was great - looking forward to a good Sunday listening session


----------



## NYanakiev

bluecar said:


> Just got my Pallas X8 for my Empyreans - plugged up for a 24 hour run before some listening. Service and packing was great - looking forward to a good Sunday listening session


I have the same cable that I use with my Focal Utopias. I have not used the stock Focal cables since... 
It is a 4.4 balanced cable with an additional 4-pin XLR adapter.

Val was fantastic throughout!


----------



## jonathan c

NYanakiev said:


> I have the same cable that I use with my Focal Utopias. I have not used the stock Focal cables since...
> It is a 4.4 balanced cable with an additional 4-pin XLR adapter.
> 
> Val was fantastic throughout!


I have always thought Arctic Cables was top notch. Roy & Val have always been responsive to ideas and suggestions. I have a multitude of AC, mostly Palladium Series, for a variety of headphones. R&V have now made some palladium/silver interconnects (RCA + XLR) for me.


----------



## andyfrut

Hi, do you think that there's a sound difference between the CUPRUM series and ION series? I'm searching the best copper cable (neutral tunning) and I love the color options of the ION, but the CUPRUM have better specifications. 
Thank you


----------



## noplsestar

andyfrut said:


> Hi, do you think that there's a sound difference between the CUPRUM series and ION series? I'm searching the best copper cable (neutral tunning) and I love the color options of the ION, but the CUPRUM have better specifications.
> Thank you


Regardless of anyone can help you here, you should also ask the guys from AC directly! 👍


----------



## noplsestar

Today I got my 2 short interconnect cables, one is the Pallas, the other does not have a name, it’s a combination of copper and palladium!! I asked Roy if he could make one of this special combination because I wanted to check out how the synergy is between my DAP and portable amp. 
To all of you who look into buying the new hyped Cayin C9 amp, these AC interconnects might come in handy, too!

As always it was a pleasure to talk with Roy (especially about the new copper/palladium combination I wanted from them). That being said, I have the feeling AC is very open to new or special suggestions, so please don’t hesitate to talk to them and ask about anything. 

And now some eyecandy


----------



## OM hawk

Ok maybe I'm a total madman, but I decided to order an Opera cable for my Aeon 2 Closed rather than upgrade to a Verite Closed or an Mdr Z1r (which I know would be the conventional wisdom if I want a well isolating closed back). I guess the main reason is that maxing out the potential of the flavor of sound I'm currently enjoying is so risk free, albeit expensive. I like how my Signum Plus sounds with my A2C and Hugo 2, and from what I understand, the Opera is a super duper version of the same general type of sound. I was tempted by the Verite Closed, but there's a clear consensus among reviewers that they don't sound their best unless you sacrifice on isolation with non stock pads, which is a big no no for an isolation fiend like me. I did recently order a Niagara 1200 power conditioner, so hopefully the subtle nuances of the Opera cable will be evident despite the limitations of a 900 buck headphone. I expect I'll be swimming in mysterious spooky nuances, but that is the sort of thing I enjoy, so it's all good.


----------



## noplsestar

OM hawk said:


> Ok maybe I'm a total madman, but I decided to order an Opera cable for my Aeon 2 Closed rather than upgrade to a Verite Closed or an Mdr Z1r (which I know would be the conventional wisdom if I want a well isolating closed back). I guess the main reason is that maxing out the potential of the flavor of sound I'm currently enjoying is so risk free, albeit expensive. I like how my Signum Plus sounds with my A2C and Hugo 2, and from what I understand, the Opera is a super duper version of the same general type of sound. I was tempted by the Verite Closed, but there's a clear consensus among reviewers that they don't sound their best unless you sacrifice on isolation with non stock pads, which is a big no no for an isolation fiend like me. I did recently order a Niagara 1200 power conditioner, so hopefully the subtle nuances of the Opera cable will be evident despite the limitations of a 900 buck headphone. I expect I'll be swimming in mysterious spooky nuances, but that is the sort of thing I enjoy, so it's all good.


In „real life“ we are freaks anyways, owning headphones that cost more than 100 dollars 
That being said, I think you are on the right way when ordering an endgame cable for a headphone you love! 
The only other possible (small) upgrade (you know, diminishing returns) IMO would be the Stellia, though I think it is probably not as isolating as the A2C. The good thing about the Opera is (and every Arctic Cable) that you can always reterminate it without loosing lifetime warranty!


----------



## subguy812

Using my modded TH900 with the Fusion cable...


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 17, 2021)

OM hawk said:


> Ok maybe I'm a total madman, but I decided to order an Opera cable for my Aeon 2 Closed rather than upgrade to a Verite Closed or an Mdr Z1r (which I know would be the conventional wisdom if I want a well isolating closed back). I guess the main reason is that maxing out the potential of the flavor of sound I'm currently enjoying is so risk free, albeit expensive.


If you are a madman, you have company. I have the predecessor Palladium Series from Arctic Cables for Custom Cans UK modified Sennheiser HD-600 (!). Not only is sonic flavour maximised, it is regret-free ($2200+ cable for $420+ headphone)!


----------



## JES

subguy812 said:


> Using my modded TH900 with the Fusion cable...


That headphone is on my shortlist, so don't tell me how good it is because I don't want to spend that money right now. Can you detail the mods you did though?


----------



## subguy812

Super excited, I reached out to Roy to discuss a Magnus purchase and he took his opportunity to tell me about a couple of new cables that could be released by week end so I wanted to share. I sent him a second email asking about the specs because I am sure you all have as much interest as I do. So now I have some re-thinking. 






The Ingens is an 8-wire, 18AWG each. X2 18AWG 7N priority purest silver OCC litz + X6 18AWG 7N priority purest copper OCC litz. Overall 15AWG per polarity.



 
The Aeris is a 4-wire, 18AWG each. 7N priority purest silver OCC litz. Overall 18AWG per polarity.


----------



## ThanatosVI

subguy812 said:


> Super excited, I reached out to Roy to discuss a Magnus purchase and he took his opportunity to tell me about a couple of new cables that could be released by week end so I wanted to share. I sent him a second email asking about the specs because I am sure you all have as much interest as I do. So now I have some re-thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look interesting,  will those also have the option for sleeves?


----------



## OM hawk

noplsestar said:


> In „real life“ we are freaks anyways, owning headphones that cost more than 100 dollars
> That being said, I think you are on the right way when ordering an endgame cable for a headphone you love!
> The only other possible (small) upgrade (you know, diminishing returns) IMO would be the Stellia, though I think it is probably not as isolating as the A2C. The good thing about the Opera is (and every Arctic Cable) that you can always reterminate it without loosing lifetime warranty!


 We are definitely freaks, well said. I now own 7500 bucks of audio gear (all part of one headphone rig), so it would be silly for me to worry about being "reasonable", after all. The goal is just to have a freaky good time listening to music, by any means necessary. The Stellia, from my research, seems to be a great sounding closed back, but only if you don't need top tier isolation (which the A2C has, and the Verite Closed apparently has only with the inferior sounding stock pads) I hear the MDR Z1R is fantastic, but that one is for sure a different flavor of sound compared to the cans I'm used to, and I guess I'm not in the mood to take a risk at this point in my audiofreak journey.


----------



## OM hawk

jonathan c said:


> If you are a madman, you have company. I have the predecessor Palladium Series from Arctic Cables for Custom Cans UK modified Sennheiser HD-600 (!). Not only is sonic flavour maximised, it is regret-free ($2200+ cable for $420+ headphone)!


Oh wow, that's as much overkill as what I'm doing! 😆 I guess technically speaking, if our DAC and amp are detailed enough, then it's not totally insane to hook up a god-tier cable to a less than god-tier headphone. I mean, my headphone rig over all is fairly expensive, with a 2500 USD Hugo 2. Some day I want to add a fully tricked-out Hugo M-Scaler, but that is a very very expensive dream, alas...


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 21, 2021)

OM hawk said:


> Oh wow, that's as much overkill as what I'm doing! 😆 I guess technically speaking, if our DAC and amp are detailed enough, then it's not totally insane to hook up a god-tier cable to a less than god-tier headphone. I mean, my headphone rig over all is fairly expensive, with a 2500 USD Hugo 2. Some day I want to add a fully tricked-out Hugo M-Scaler, but that is a very very expensive dream, alas...


I use Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC (1-1/2 yrs). [ Review by HFier John Massaria is in process ]. The amp is a Woo Audio WA3 OTL (w/Tung Sol 5998 + Lansdale 12AU7s). The HD-600 absolutely sound like a $1000+ headphone: the ‘upscaling’ is immense!


----------



## OM hawk

jonathan c said:


> I use Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC (1-1/2 yrs). [ Review by HFier John Massaria is in process ]. The amp is a Woo Audio WA3 OTL (w/Tung Sol 5998 + Lansdale 12AU7s). The HD-600 absolutely sound like a $1000+ headphone: the ‘upscaling’ is immense!


 It may be that some headphones, for whatever reason, have more ability to scale up than others. I've read a lot of reviews where the reviewer seems surprised that a certain relatively cheap headphone improves as much as it does with some luxurious expensive amp or dac (as if they aren't used to seeing that). Or maybe certain types of amp/dac tech cause a certain headphone to scale up further than other amps/dacs. From what I've learned and experienced, the idea that "everything matters" seems generally accurate, thus I can totally make a "mid tier" headphone sound "god tier" if every cable and component in my whole chain is excellent and has good synergy. Especially if I add in "extra credit" components like a power conditioner or advanced upscaling gadget. I had an HD600, but decided to perma-loan it to my best friend, along with a Micro iDSD Black Label, in an attempt to initiate her into this wacky hobby. Solid strategy, right?


----------



## jonathan c

OM hawk said:


> It may be that some headphones, for whatever reason, have more ability to scale up than others. I've read a lot of reviews where the reviewer seems surprised that a certain relatively cheap headphone improves as much as it does with some luxurious expensive amp or dac (as if they aren't used to seeing that). Or maybe certain types of amp/dac tech cause a certain headphone to scale up further than other amps/dacs. From what I've learned and experienced, the idea that "everything matters" seems generally accurate, thus I can totally make a "mid tier" headphone sound "god tier" if every cable and component in my whole chain is excellent and has good synergy. Especially if I add in "extra credit" components like a power conditioner or advanced upscaling gadget. I had an HD600, but decided to perma-loan it to my best friend, along with a Micro iDSD Black Label, in an attempt to initiate her into this wacky hobby. Solid strategy, right?


That was generous...can you swap a current item for it?....


----------



## ThanatosVI

OM hawk said:


> I had an HD600, but decided to perma-loan it to my best friend, along with a Micro iDSD Black Label, in an attempt to initiate her into this wacky hobby. Solid strategy, right?


I did similar things to my brother with a pair of Sundaras


----------



## OM hawk

jonathan c said:


> That was generous...can you swap a current item for it?....


What do you mean? To get it back from her? I kinda just decided to bequeath it to her, since I already have a great home rig (Aeon 2 Closed + Hugo 2) and a great portable rig (Neumann NDH20 + Dragonfly Cobalt plugged into my phone). A Dragonfly suits me better when it comes to portability, because I don't need that much power to drive the 150 ohm Neumanns. Only downside is no crossfeed, so no portable Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## subguy812

I wanted to show you my latest Arctic Cable...the Magnus. This is the one I was ordering when I was told about the other two I posted above.  This cable is incredibly ergonomic for the amount of wire. It is awesome. I am still "burning it in", but so far the sound is very nice. I am posting the link to the cable on the Arctic Cables site, so I don't have to type all of the specs. Magnus


----------



## subguy812 (May 2, 2021)

For comparison....my Magnus & Fusion, side by side


----------



## noplsestar

subguy812 said:


> I wanted to show you my latest Arctic Cable...the Magnus. This is the one I was ordering when I was told about the other two I posted above.  This cable is incredibly ergonomic for the amount of wire. It is awesome. I am still "burning it in", but so far the sound is very nice. I am posting the link to the cable on the Arctic Cables site, so I don't have to type all of the specs. Magnus


Wow, looks nice! Please let us know the differences between this copper cable and the others you have from AC!👍


----------



## JES

subguy812 said:


> For comparison....my Magnus & Fusion, side by side


Interesting. A cool-looking cable. (4) 18AWG for an effective 12AWG vs (8) 26AWG for an effective 17AWG. Lotsa Cu in that Magnus, that's for sure.


----------



## OM hawk

Just got my new Opera cable! It looks very similar to my Signum Plus, but it was satisfying to see that the palladium coating does make it look different: a slightly cooler, darker gray color, where the uncoated silver Signum Plus is more white. They gave me the other rhodium plug this time, interesting... they both look cool in different ways, with the carbon fiber certainly matching my Aeon 2 Closed. The clear shrink wrap type stuff pleases me aesthetically. Sound wise, high frequencies are clearly more detailed and textured than the Signum Plus, but the bass is not ready for primetime pre burn in. I have ordered a better power cord for my power conditioner, and once I get that and this Opera cable fully burned in, I will report back! I'm expecting great things!!


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Here's an ION+ X8 22awg wire in black w/ gray stripes to kinda match the carbon fibre of the LCD-XC.
Sounds way better than I expected, very full with excellent dynamics. Thank you Val for being so accommodating
and making the whole buying process smooth! Arctic Cables has always given me excellent customer service from start to finish!
I think I'm gonna get a Signum X8 26awg pure silver cable next for these cans. Pretty excited!


----------



## OM hawk (May 18, 2021)

Alright, so: my Opera cable for my Aeon 2 Closed and my power conditioner are now fully burned in, along with the new power cable I got, an audioquest Monsoon with big shiny Mistral plugs. I have created a monster... a detail monster, that is. But with some recordings, it might as well be literally godzilla. To my ears, this is neutral sound: I don't think any part of it is overemphasized, yet the extreme detail retrieval (and ruthless honesty) makes it less than ideal for any kind of sub par recording/mix as well as most older movies for that matter. It's godlike for the kind of immersive single player videogames I play (Skyrim for example), as I find videogames never really have harsh treble problems. In terms of music, the best recording I have ever heard in my life is the album A Kiss in the Dark, by Alexis Cole. Holy hell... absolutely stunning, a recording that is truly not afraid of godzilla-level detail and honesty, it just shines even brighter, and all the more so with clean power. This Opera cable is deadly serious business: it will godzillafy your headphone, so just be prepared!! Truthfully, this experience has illustrated to me the importance of having different kinds of headphones. I just ordered a Beyerdynamic T1 3rd Gen, and the idea of having a warm and fuzzy, relaxed upper frequencies option has me positively salivating right now. I'm also ordering the new "x" version of the Grado sr80. I figure between the three of these headphones, I should be able to enjoy any type of sound that exists! That's the plan.

Edit: I just watched some of The Last Kingdom on Netflix, and some Curse of Oak Island via Amazon video, and... I died. I'm dead. I'm in heaven. Never have I ever enjoyed the audio in a show this much. Everything across the whole sound spectrum is not only clear as crystal but also just... nicer to hear, "melodious" or "delicious" or something, y'all probably know what I mean. Part of this may be due to my new power conditioner and expensive power cord, but I can say for sure that this combo of clean power + palladium is the stuff audiophile dreams are made of. (as it dang well should be for the thousands I paid 🤣)


----------



## raydenray

Can't wait to receive my opera cables! Using the stock Stellia right now


----------



## jcgoobee

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Here's an ION+ X8 22awg wire in black w/ gray stripes to kinda match the carbon fibre of the LCD-XC.
> Sounds way better than I expected, very full with excellent dynamics. Thank you Val for being so accommodating
> and making the whole buying process smooth! Arctic Cables has always given me excellent customer service from start to finish!
> I think I'm gonna get a Signum X8 26awg pure silver cable next for these cans. Pretty excited!


----------



## jcgoobee

The craftsmanship of the Artic cables is incredible. Good value too.


----------



## jcgoobee

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Here's an ION+ X8 22awg wire in black w/ gray stripes to kinda match the carbon fibre of the LCD-XC.
> Sounds way better than I expected, very full with excellent dynamics. Thank you Val for being so accommodating
> and making the whole buying process smooth! Arctic Cables has always given me excellent customer service from start to finish!
> I think I'm gonna get a Signum X8 26awg pure silver cable next for these cans. Pretty excited!


I have similar setup too, Artic Ion + ADI-2 but paired with the Celestee. Your setup looks amazing.


----------



## jcgoobee

subguy812 said:


> I wanted to show you my latest Arctic Cable...the Magnus. This is the one I was ordering when I was told about the other two I posted above.  This cable is incredibly ergonomic for the amount of wire. It is awesome. I am still "burning it in", but so far the sound is very nice. I am posting the link to the cable on the Arctic Cables site, so I don't have to type all of the specs. Magnus


Just curious, does "burn in" make the cable sound better since it doesn't have any electronic parts (i.e. transistors, power supply and the like..)? I'm a bit new to the hobby so I'm just wondering..


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

jcgoobee said:


> I have similar setup too, Artic Ion + ADI-2 but paired with the Celestee. Your setup looks amazing.


Thanks so much for the kind words! Appreciate it


----------



## Peter68

So, I hope this isn’t too stupid a question, but here goes. I have a silver and palladium fusion cable from Arctic that is terminated in a balanced 4.4mm connector (which sounds incredible, by the way). If I use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter (so I can use it with a different source), will that affect or degrade the sound quality at all?

Thanks for any input anyone can offer.


----------



## thecrow

Peter68 said:


> So, I hope this isn’t too stupid a question, but here goes. I have a silver and palladium fusion cable from Arctic that is terminated in a balanced 4.4mm connector (which sounds incredible, by the way). If I use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter (so I can use it with a different source), will that affect or degrade the sound quality at all?
> 
> Thanks for any input anyone can offer.


I can’t see why (apart from minimally)
I have often used adapters


----------



## ThanatosVI

Peter68 said:


> So, I hope this isn’t too stupid a question, but here goes. I have a silver and palladium fusion cable from Arctic that is terminated in a balanced 4.4mm connector (which sounds incredible, by the way). If I use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter (so I can use it with a different source), will that affect or degrade the sound quality at all?
> 
> Thanks for any input anyone can offer.


If the adapter uses the same cable material (if it is a short cabelled one) then therr should be no difference. 

Otherwise there could be.


----------



## Peter68

ThanatosVI said:


> If the adapter uses the same cable material (if it is a short cabelled one) then therr should be no difference.
> 
> Otherwise there could be.


Great, thanks very much. I’ll see what the people at Arctic can recommend.


----------



## Nostoi

I've been browsing the Artic Cables site this afternoon; their range of plugs/wires/terminations is impressive - I much appreciate being able to select which variant to use rather than leaving it to the manufacturer to employ some generic part. Thumbs up for transparency on that front. Prices look good. Lifetime warranty also a big thumbs up. Time to give these guys a go.


----------



## subguy812

Nostoi said:


> I've been browsing the Artic Cables site this afternoon; their range of plugs/wires/terminations is impressive - I much appreciate being able to select which variant to use rather than leaving it to the manufacturer to employ some generic part. Thumbs up for transparency on that front. Prices look good. Lifetime warranty also a big thumbs up. Time to give these guys a go.


Reach out them, I am sure you will be as impressed as I have been


----------



## Nostoi

subguy812 said:


> Reach out them, I am sure you will be as impressed as I have been


I already did and got a reply within the hour from Val, on a Sunday, too - impressed!


----------



## RefleXicammie (Jun 5, 2021)

Review: Arctic Cables: Cuprum & Magnus:

After ~350 hours burn in, the cryogenically treated 8 X 26 Awg 7N OCC copper Cuprum,
sounds like a knife cutting through hot butter. Everything Ooozes like it's a smooth creamy liquid
with increased 3D texture & layering. This is where I noticed that increased layering decreases harshness
since each individual sound occupies a different space in the 3D shape within the 3D soundstage, in contrast
to how an intercom at school sounds horrible because all the sounds seem be smooshed into one flattened space.
With Cuprum, sheets of synthesized swooshes, now shred effortlessly through the entire soundstage, with
a 3 dimensional texture & shape, I had never experienced before listening to music up until this point.

In contrast, after 40 hours of burn in, the cryogenically treated 4 X 18 Awg 7N OCC copper Magnus,
has, at least a 15% larger stage than Cuprum, if not more. It might not feel that much bigger, since the
entire image is slightly bigger, presumably due to the roughly 3X the copper that Magnus has over Cuprum.
Although Cuprum may have changed my life a bit, since I had never experienced music before in this way before,
Magnus kinda makes Cuprum feel like an IEM cable in comparison.  Magnus is definitely more holographic than Cuprum.
Even with no burn in, I could easily tell, side by side, Magnus gives a bit more shape & texture to sounds than Cuprum.

Also, due to it's larger image, Magnus also seems to have a tad bit more resolution than Cuprum.
And Cuprum's resolution / sound separation, was such an improvement over Audeze's stock cable,
that I doubt that an LCD-XF with it's stock cable, would outperform an LCD-2F with Cuprum Or Magnus.
Regardless of whether this is absurd or not, I still feel like my drivers were being neutered by Audeze's stock cable.
Even if one strapped the $599 Audeze Premium cable on the Audeze LCD-XF, I don't think it would outperform
an Audeze LCD-2F with Magnus. I don't think it would be clear which was the more expensive headphone
in a blind test, under these conditions.

Given that most youtube reviewers seem luke warm to dead cold on cables, as a novice audiophile,
I was quite shocked by how much of an improvement, Cuprum & Magnus, were, over my stock cable.
Was I hallucinating this seemingly enormous difference? Was it a matter of what music I/they listen to?
Scientifically it makes sense that crystalline structures that are more orderly will produce clearer sound
reproduction, since we already know this to be true for casting bells. The more ordely the crystalline
structure of the bell, the more resonant the bell sounds. Despite the clear, holographic picture,
7N grade cables can create with the appropriate headphones, this may matter significantly more
to people that listen to very geometrical music, such as, Autechre, Matmos, Richard Devine,
Aphex Twin, Phoenecia, Qebrus, BOC, Squarepusher, Etc.

I question whether the original artists have even heard their own music in this way. This technology,
as far as I know, is pretty new. I'm not sure any cable manufactuer has even attempted a headphone
cable with as much 'metal' as Magnus. Before Magnus, Cuprum was likely the best 'bang for your buck'
cable on the market starting at $250. But now Magnus, for only $50 more, with more than 3X the copper,
is the best 'bang for your buck' cable on the market by a long shot. It's also the most beautiful cable I have ever
layed my eyes on. I'm not sure why anyone would take Cuprum over Magnus, since they're the same grade copper.

In conclusion, both these cables have significantly enhanced my listening experience. I feel like I am listening to
my entire catalog for the very first time. For this review, I have obviouslly been using an Audeze LCD-2F. I have also
been using an iFI Micro iDSD Signature. I generally always have the 3D+ & X Bass switches ON. I love the feeling like
sounds are being suspended out in front of me. I do not consider myself an Audiophile, but more of an Autechrephile.

An Autechrephile is basically an Audiophile that thinks of synthesizer music as an extension of the audio technology itself. Fittingly, Autechre Live might very well be 'Peak Sound Design', and this new line of 18 Awg cables from
Arctic Cables, might very well be 'Peak Cable Design'. I mean, I care more about my Magnus than I do about
my headphones. I feel like my headphones can be replaced. My Magnus can only be replaced as long as
Arctic Cables exists. This might sound irrational but I no longer dream of what an Audeze LCD-4 sounds like,
I wonder what it would sound like with a cryogenically treated 7N OCC 4 x 18 Awg cable attached.


----------



## Nostoi

RefleXicammie said:


> Review: Arctic Cables: Cuprum & Magnus:
> 
> After ~350 hours burn in, The Cryogenically Treated 8 X 26 Awg 7N-ish OCC Copper Cuprum,
> sounds like a knife cutting through hot butter. Everything sounds like it's a creamy liquid.
> ...


Nice overview, thanks. Care to share photos of these cables side by side?


----------



## RefleXicammie (May 29, 2021)

Here is a picuture of 'Magnus' next to 'Cuprum' on the bottom left,
This a retweet from one of my favorite musicians. If anyone were curious.
Richard Devine is a prolific sound desiigner that has done the sound effects
for Google Stadia, the engine noises for the Jaguar iPace, as well as numerous
projects for Apple, NIke, etc.


----------



## redmonddad (May 29, 2021)

My apologies if this has already been discussed.  I can see that a lot of folks like the Signum+ for the Focal Stellia, but I could not find the Signum+ on the Artic website.  This is what I got back from Val @Artic re: their thoughts on cables for the Stellia.  I’d be interested if anyone here has tried the Integra cable, esp with Stellia.

“The Stellias have incredible scaling capabilities. So you sure can expect further improvements the higher you go in the lineup.

The Argento was called the Signum, and the Signum+ was the 8-wire version. This caused some confusion in the lineup, so we changed the Signum X4 to Argento, and the Signum X8 is now called Signum.

The best pairing you can get within the $500~$700 range would be the new Integra series. With its massive 18AWG per conductor, the amount of pure silver of the two 18AWG conductors already surpassed the X8 26AWG silver by far, and on top, you have an additional two massive 18AWG of the purist OCC copper.

This pairing is pure bliss with the Stellia.

The Signum X8 would be the next best option at a lower price, followed by the Argento X4 cable.
For a copper-based cable, the Magnus is definitely the best way to go.”


----------



## subguy812

I did a complete review of the Cuprum and will be working on the Magnus as soon as I can. My weekly traveling has picked up and it makes it difficult to give the cable proper burn-in and listening time, especially when on the road. That said, I love the Magnus cable. It has authority, and contrary to what may be traditional thought, especially with the amount of Copper in the Magnus, it does not thicken up the signature, it provides quality tonality to the bass and midrange without impeding treble extension. My Denon D9200 and Magnus pair so well! I no longer have the Cuprum, but I do have the Fusion cable(now called Cross) so I will show some side by sides of those two.


----------



## redmonddad

subguy812 said:


> I did a complete review of the Cuprum and will be working on the Magnus as soon as I can. My weekly traveling has picked up and it makes it difficult to give the cable proper burn-in and listening time, especially when on the road. That said, I love the Magnus cable. It has authority, and contrary to what may be traditional thought, especially with the amount of Copper in the Magnus, it does not thicken up the signature, it provides quality tonality to the bass and midrange without impeding treble extension. My Denon D9200 and Magnus pair so well! I no longer have the Cuprum, but I do have the Fusion cable(now called Cross) so I will show some side by sides of those two.


Nice!

How soft/flexible have you found the Magnus vs. the Cuprum? I know sound quality is paramount, but I also appreciate a soft/flexible cable.  For me the less intrusive it is, the more the headphone can fade into the background so I can focus on the sound.


----------



## subguy812 (May 29, 2021)

redmonddad said:


> Nice!
> 
> How soft/flexible have you found the Magnus vs. the Cuprum? I know sound quality is paramount, but I also appreciate a soft/flexible cable.  For me the less intrusive it is, the more the headphone can fade into the background so I can focus on the sound.


I totally get it. Here is my Cuprum review https://audiorabbithole.com/arctic-cables-cuprum-review/
From what I can remember I'm not giving anything up on ergonomics compared to the Cuprum versus the Magnus, for the sound quality I think it's a worthwhile upgrade, but it is subjective and from memory so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Dies anybody know if the new Ingens will also be available in a sleeved Version?


----------



## Roasty

From recent posts, I am glad to see Arctic Cables is still maintaining their excellent customer service, replying to inquiries and being forthcoming with information and suggestions. 

I find this quite rare in the industry. Roy and Val and their team are a gem and i hope they can keep this up for a long long time. Their patience with queries, prompt replies, and going the extra mile, in addition to an already great and varied line of products makes them an easy choice.


----------



## redmonddad (May 29, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Dies anybody know if the new Ingens will also be available in a sleeved Version?


I communicated with Artic recently about sleeving.  I did not ask about Ingen specifically, but Val had this to say:

“We can sleeve the Argento X4 cable. The Signum X8 cannot be sleeved due to its 8-wire construction, making it too thick to fit standard connectors.”

As Ingen is also an 8-wire cable (and a thicker one at that), it seems unlikely that it can be sleeved.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Got my first "real" camera so wanted to test it out. I have no idea what I'm doing but the subject material makes it worth a view


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Part 2 (either from a Pixel 4a or Canon m200)


----------



## Roasty

Hey @NYanakiev 

Can i ask how the Pallas is doing with the Utopia? 

I already have the first iteration of the AC Palladium cable, but this is shared between the Susvara, Stellia and Utopia (by way of adaptors). I am looking for a spare cable to hook up permanently to the Utopia. 
Essentially, dont feel like spending Opera amounts of money.
Aeris X4 was a consideration, but also quite pricey.
Considering Pallas since it is cheaper and is an X8 config which i quite like in terms of heft and feel over an X4 variant.
Next option from Pallas would be to get a Signum again (but i have owned this once in the past before)..


----------



## ThanatosVI (May 31, 2021)

redmonddad said:


> I communicated with Artic recently about sleeving.  I did not ask about Ingen specifically, but Val had this to say:
> 
> “We can sleeve the Argento X4 cable. The Signum X8 cannot be sleeved due to its 8-wire construction, making it too thick to fit standard connectors.”
> 
> As Ingen is also an 8-wire cable (and a thicker one at that), it seems unlikely that it can be sleeved.


Thanks for your response.
Thr detail about Standard connectors made me inquire as well.
When terminated on 4 pin XLR it should be possible. (Other connectors are too small ) and Arctic Cables is checking that for me.

However he also told me that is will be less flexible and more microfonic, so he does not recommend it


----------



## NYanakiev

Roasty said:


> Hey @NYanakiev
> 
> Can i ask how the Pallas is doing with the Utopia?
> 
> ...


It is a rather fantastic cable. Just do it )


----------



## Roasty

NYanakiev said:


> It is a rather fantastic cable. Just do it )



thanks man..!
unfortunately (or fortunately) i just pulled the trigger on an Aeris. Roy thinks I should be very very happy with the choice!


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> thanks man..!
> unfortunately (or fortunately) i just pulled the trigger on an Aeris. Roy thinks I should be very very happy with the choice!


Aeris? Or aries? Is that a new cable or streamer?


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> Aeris? Or aries? Is that a new cable or streamer?


Cable:
https://arcticcables.com/Catalog.asp?Page=NewShowProd.asp&PRodID=2003304

Is it just me or is this cable really expensive compared to other pure silver cables?


----------



## Roasty

ThanatosVI said:


> Cable:
> https://arcticcables.com/Catalog.asp?Page=NewShowProd.asp&PRodID=2003304
> 
> Is it just me or is this cable really expensive compared to other pure silver cables?



Yeah cos its 4x of 18awg 7n silver.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> Yeah cos its 4x of 18awg 7n silver.


Yeah true that is quite something but some other rather well known manufacturer offers 4x19awg (so essentially 20% less silver) for half the price.

Even Compared to the new Ingens it seems a little expensive.  The Ingens uses 2x18awg of the same wire. So half of the Aeris + 6x 18awg copper and is still 400$ cheaper. 

Maybe it's one of the first cables that had to suffer from the increased silver prices and I'm just not used to it yet.


----------



## Roasty

ThanatosVI said:


> Yeah true that is quite something but some other rather well known manufacturer offers 4x19awg (so essentially 20% less silver) for half the price.
> 
> Even Compared to the new Ingens it seems a little expensive.  The Ingens uses 2x18awg of the same wire. So half of the Aeris + 6x 18awg copper and is still 400$ cheaper.
> 
> Maybe it's one of the first cables that had to suffer from the increased silver prices and I'm just not used to it yet.



I thought about the ingens but a) I've not had good experience with mixed metals and b) Im not a fan of the mixed silver/copper look; it just looks a bit too messy for me.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> I thought about the ingens but a) I've not had good experience with mixed metals and b) Im not a fan of the mixed silver/copper look; it just looks a bit too messy for me.


Yeah it would look better in a sleeved Version. 
Maybe I can report back in the future. 

That one really Ticked my boxes.

Looking forward to your Aeris impressions.


----------



## OM hawk

I've been watching Spartacus (the 2009 tv show) on Blu-Ray with my Aeon 2 Closed and Opera cable, and it is very satisfying! 

I'm using my Hugo 2 as dac and amp, with the crossfeed on red (the lowest level), which increases the bass just a little bit and solidifies the sound into one headstage without really shrinking the stage size. This setup, with any modern show/movie is very close to endgame perfection as far as I'm concerned. With the Opera cable's increase in detail and accuracy, I am starting to notice at times the slight "hardness" in the upper frequencies that turns some people off about the Hugo 2, but mainly just with older movies and wonky music recordings/mixes. 

I've read that the TT2 is a bit warmer and smoother (some people say it's an easier listen vs Hugo 2), in addition to more detail/soundstaging goodness, so that will be my next big upgrade once my wallet has had time to recover. I'm confident that with this Opera cable, there is plenty more detail for the TT2 to squeeze out of my Aeon 2 Closed. That will be my absolute endgame until Dan Clark makes a new closed back, like an Aeon 3 or something, where I can use the same wildly expensive cable.

I recently got a Beyerdynamic T1 3rd Gen, and after much burn in, I have found it has really great synergy with my Dragonfly Cobalt, with the cool, Dragonfly airiness counterbalancing the warm bassiness of the T13. The Cobalt emphasizes the wide soundstage of the T13, and gives good treble detail but still keeps things reasonably relaxed by rolling off the high pitched stuff a little bit.

With the T13 and Cobalt plugged into my little smartphone, I get a very different sound vs the Aeon 2 Closed, much warmer and wider headstage, but still tons of detail. It's certainly "colored", but it feels colored in a natural or analogue type of way, a tasteful, pleasant way. With this setup, I can enjoy a lot more types of music and recordings, it's more forgiving and a little more laid back. The classic 90s  movie Hook sounds kind of harsh on my Aeon 2 Closed/Hugo 2, but really excellent with the Dragonfly/T13.

I ordered a Signum cable for the T1 3rd Gen, with a 3.5 mm plug for the Dragonfly Cobalt, and I'm currently burning it in. The stock cable is way too long for portable use, and also has this awful twisting problem, so the Signum will be an improvement on many levels! Bad stock cable, but great headphone, seems underrated. It does sound bad with a neutral amp/dac like my Hugo 2, and especially pre-burn in, which are probably the reasons it gets hated on (besides simply being different from the earlier T1s of course).


----------



## andyfrut (Jun 7, 2021)

Well, my Ion+ cable arrived some weeks ago and now they are finally burned. Out of the box I was impressed with the build quality and how it feels and looks, but not so much with the sound, specially compared with my Blackdragon. The great thing is that after 150hrs the clarity was notably improved, bass too. The sound is very natural, rich tonality


----------



## OM hawk

Just finished my 100 hours burn in on my new Signum cable for my T1 3rd Gen, and now I am going to gush (more) about how awesome the synergy is with the Dragonfly Cobalt coming out of a modest smartphone.

The Signum cable certainly increases detail retrieval vs the stock cable, just not to the insane degree the almighty Opera cable does for my Aeon 2 Closed... it is a subtle improvement. Alongside the extra detail, I am also hearing slightly more refined (pleasant) treble, and a slight shift in the sound signature away from warm/dark and toward neutral. The Dragonfly Cobalt is doing most of the work of reigning in the potentially excessive bassy darkness of the T13, but this Signum cable (maybe because it's silver) is finishing up the job, allowing this hyper-portable high end rig to achieve true greatness.

It's like it does everything. The bass is still dank and powerful, but it now feels fully controlled, focused and still hard-rocking, and it extends very low. The deep bass is not lacking whatsoever. The mids are still warmer than neutral. But with this setup, that warmth is tasteful and generally has no negative impact on any musical genres, just a naturalistic, analogue-like flavor which is unfailingly comfy and non-fatiguing. This treble kicks butt! It's so perfect now... so much detail, yet all of it is presented so politely... I'd call it smooth but never weak or basic. Calm but not stoned, if you get my drift. The Signum, if anything, makes the T13 (in this setup) even more tolerant of wonky recordings.

And the imaging, the soundstage is just bonkers for a tiny portable rig like this, very wide and spacious compared to my Aeon 2 Closed. Hearing the grandeur of a full symphony orchestra coming out of my cheapo outdated phone in bit perfect 24/96 is just like... I don't have the poetry to even do it justice here, but it is pretty legit! Anyone who says they hate the T1 3rd Gen, I guarantee you they didn't hear it with a Dragonfly Cobalt, cause this sounds amazing. This is a well-balanced sound, despite being warmer than absolute neutral.

In the picture here you can see the big daddy 1/4 inch rhodium/carbon fiber plug on my Opera cable and the little bro 3.5mm version on the Signum cable.


----------



## subguy812

Well, I have finally started to get some adequate time with the Magnus cable and "burn-in" time as well. This is one impressive cable. While the cable looks hefty and maybe stiff, it's looks are deceiving. It is hefty, but the ergonomics are great. As far as sound, the amount of copper is incredible, this cable will change you preconceived notions of what copper should sound like. Nothing short of great sonics.


----------



## smutnyjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

I just wanted to say hi and let you know that I've just joined the Arctic Cables club, waiting for my palladium cable to arrive (thanks @noplsestar !). I'll be using it with my Meze Empyrean. I'm going to write a comparison between my new cable, Lavricables Master, and Meze upgrade silver-plated cable.


----------



## Roasty

smutnyjoe said:


> I just wanted to say hi and let you know that I've just joined the Arctic Cables club, waiting for my palladium cable to arrive. I'll be using it with my Meze Empyrean. I'm going to write a comparison between my new cable, Lavricables Master, and Meze upgrade silver-plated cable.



Congrats. That's gg to be a lovely cable indeed. Will make it easy and just say it'll be a no contest between it and your other cables..


----------



## smutnyjoe

Well, I hope so! 
I was rather skeptical about cables. I mean, not about getting silver from some respected producer in place of the cheap stock copper cable, but about going higher, from good quality cable to TOTL. However, a few weeks ago, I spontaneously bought a Penon TOTEM for my UM MEST, just for experiment. And the result was really worth it, I mean the effect was huge, like changing the source component to a higher class. I expect the same with Empyreans now


----------



## ThanatosVI

smutnyjoe said:


> Well, I hope so!
> I was rather skeptical about cables. I mean, not about getting silver from some respected producer in place of the cheap stock copper cable, but about going higher, from good quality cable to TOTL. However, a few weeks ago, I spontaneously bought a Penon TOTEM for my UM MEST, just for experiment. And the result was really worth it, I mean the effect was huge, like changing the source component to a higher class. I expect the same with Empyreans now


Report back when you received it


----------



## noplsestar

smutnyjoe said:


> I just wanted to say hi and let you know that I've just joined the Arctic Cables club, waiting for my palladium cable to arrive (thanks @noplsestar !). I'll be using it with my Meze Empyrean. I'm going to write a comparison between my new cable, Lavricables Master, and Meze upgrade silver-plated cable.


I had a silver Lavricable once for my Oppo PM3‘s. Wasn’t pleased as I didn’t hear a difference compared to stock. This changed completely with the AC cables. I think you will be very happy with your new cable which will bring the upper register of your Empyrean back to life


----------



## raydenray

New Opera cable in the house ! 
Happy guy here !


----------



## Roasty

Always a lovely day when you receive packages from AC Roy and Val! 

















Aeris 3m
4pin xlr
Focal Utopia lemo
Lemo to 3.5mm plug short Aeris adaptors

They decided to go with black Lemo connectors this time round (I didn't make a special request). 

The Aeris is, as with all AC cables, an amazing build. Super thick silver wires. Nice tight braids along the main cable, and nice tight twists for the L and R channel sections. 

The cable has some decent weight. Definitely heavier than my 3m palladium cable (older version). 

The palladium will see dedicated use with the Susvara, and the Utopia will be paired with the Aeris. 

As always, super prompt replies from Roy. I shot him my request and requirements on 30th May. He was forthcoming with info and options, which made it a whole lot easier to decide. Paid on 1st June. He said it would be ready in about 2 weeks. Roughly 2 weeks later, i got an email notification of dispatch. Took a few days to reach me, and here it is today. A straightforward and simple process, which is exactly the way it should be!


----------



## Roasty

A comparison pic between the palladium and Aeris.


----------



## noplsestar

Roasty said:


> A comparison pic between the palladium and Aeris.


how do they compare sonically?


----------



## Roasty

noplsestar said:


> how do they compare sonically?



I let it run in overnight. 
Had a brief listen this morning, and I really like it. It has a denser tonality and more meat throughout, especially mids and mid bass. The palladium still takes top spot for clarity and airiness though, and I think the small details and textures are also easier to make out with the palladium. 

It does sound great with both the susvara and Utopia. But I may be taking back my initial intentions and may be pairing the Aeris with susvara instead.


----------



## Verificateur

Just received my Arctic Cables Magnus cable (thanks @subguy812 for the inspiration!).

This was my first time buying an AC cable and it was a great experience. Val at AC was very responsive and helpful. 

The cable is meticulously built and Fostex connectors are like native/sit flush (something that was important for me!).

It is nice to the touch and is quite flexible and ergonomic (despite being of the thicker 18AWG gauge).   

Waited to take my TH900Mk2 out of the box to pair it straight with the AC Magnus, so I didn't even have to unpack Fostex's stock cable. 

Really liking this combo!


----------



## Roasty

Verificateur said:


> Just received my Arctic Cables Magnus cable (thanks @subguy812 for the inspiration!).
> 
> This was my first time buying an AC cable and it was a great experience. Val at AC was very responsive and helpful.
> 
> ...



That looks incredible! Much prefer the copper tone in the second pic. Lovely deep orange. 

And the Rooms stand in silver looks delicious too. Mine are all black.. Maybe I should've gone with the silver..


----------



## RefleXicammie

So is this a cult now? I mean, I value my Magnus more than my headphones.
I no longer dream of an LCD-4, I wonder how the Magnus would improve the
resolution on an LCD-4, judging by how much it improves the resolution on my
LCD-2Fs. I feel like this new line of 18 AWG cables is this wonderful secret that
barely anyone knows about. I try to emphasize how wonderful Magnus is in
youtube comments, but I mostly get scoffed at. Oh well, maybe it's for the best


----------



## subguy812

Props to Magnus


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Just received the Integra X4 18awg for my LCD-XCs upon Val's recommendation and couldn't be happier! It's a considerable step up in sound from the ION+ I had before. I notice with the larger guage that vocals and instruments have more presence, and there's this big energy, dynamism, and fullness to the music that makes me feel like I'm on stage with the band, instead of a few rows away. I have this sense of reaching much deeper into the music, with textures and micro details abound. I feel that the potential of the XC's are now fully realized, and I find I'm always eager to listen to them more and more now. What a fantastic cable!


----------



## Musikfan

Hi, this is my first post to the Arctic cable discussion thread. I hope everyone is well. I recently purchased a 2.5 meter Magnus cable for my Meze Emperyans and Audeze LCD4 headphones and wanted to share my very positive experience. I traded a few emails with Val at AC who helped me out with my cable options. He’s a nice guy and extremely helpful and responsive. I purchased the cable with Neutrik headphone connector, a 4Pin XLR Male Furutech FP-705M termination, and AC Titanium splitter. The AC Magnus cable is exceptionally well built and beautiful to look at. I’ve included a few photos to give everyone a sense of what the cable looks like. The cable is flexible, easy to handle and feels nice to the touch. I’ve had the cable for a few months and after comparing it to the stock cables, the AC Magnus cable has improved the overall sound of the music. I’m listening through a Rogue Audio RH-5 HP amp and a Chord Dave/MScaler combo. The cable has helped to bring more life and feeling to the music. With the stock Empyrean cable, the music sounded a bit thin and constrained. With the Magnus cable, the bass is more robust and has more weight, there is a sense of increased spaciousness to the soundstage, and improvement to the imaging and resolution. Overall, the music is fuller and more musical. The Magnus is most definitely an improvement over the stock cables. I already told Val that I would be ordering from AC in the future. Enjoy the music everyone!


----------



## RefleXicammie

Get ready for increasing 'creamyness past 60+ hours of burn in. Before cables are burned in,
they feel 'stiff', as if sound still has something impeding it. More Burn in seems to provide,
even less of this feeling that something is impeding the sound or speed of transitions,
and thus feels increasingly more effortless


----------



## smutnyjoe

I received my Palladium series cable for Meze Empyrean last week. I sent it for determination to XLR, using Furutech FT-610mF connectors, so I really started to listen a few days ago. I must admit that the effect is *really* noticeable, even comparing to quite a good cable, Lavricables Master, let alone a stock cable. 

I'll be back with a more comprehensive comparison and some photos soon.


----------



## thecrow (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m planning to list and sell my signum+ (8 wire signum).  Terminated with balanced 4 pin xlr.

Cable is setup for utopia

i also have signum+ adapter for using
this utopia cable with headphones with mini 4 pin xlr connectors (eg audeze and meze empyrean)

feel free to pm if interested


----------



## redmonddad (Jul 8, 2021)

I received a recommendation from Val @Arctic Cable re: my Focal Stellia headphones.  I was using an AC Ion cable that I bought a year ago for the Focal Elex, which is the headphone that sold me on Focal.  When my local dealer had an Open Box special on the Focal Stellia (which had almost no use on it due to the pandemic) I jumped on it.  I was happy with the Ion, but eventually I figured a TOTL headphone needed a better cable.  I had been considering the Argento and the Signum, but after some back-and-forth with Val I was sold on trying out the relatively new Integra cable, a 4-wire configuration using 18AWG silver and copper wire.  The cable is quite supple and there are no microphonics.  The cable has a solid. heavy feel, but the lack of sleeving has the unexpected benefit of helping keep the coiled cord from slipping off the edge of my desk (as often happens with my sleeved Ion cable).  The braided copper/silver combination is dramatic and, while not a perfect match to the Stellia, coordinates pretty well.

From the perspective of the sound, I've been burning in for about 100 hrs now and while I wouldn't yet say there is a dramatic difference from the Ion cable, there if a notable improvement in the dynamics and detail of the sound.  I first perceived this in lower frequencies with instruments such as a contrabass where heard more texture (bowing, resonance, etc) in the performance, but once I heard that I also noted increased detail and presence across the full range of instruments in symphonies.  At this level, you pay a premium for incremental improvements; I am pleased with the results I have had so far and I'm excited to explore my library with the Focal Stellia headphones and AC Integra cable.


----------



## Nostoi

Verificateur said:


> Just received my Arctic Cables Magnus cable (thanks @subguy812 for the inspiration!).
> 
> This was my first time buying an AC cable and it was a great experience. Val at AC was very responsive and helpful.
> 
> ...


I just jumped on the TH900/Magnus bandwagon myself. Look forward to giving it a whirl when they arrive. Flush sockets are indeed way more preferable.


----------



## smutnyjoe

Some thoughts about Palladium (previous version) cable compared to Lavricables master silver cable. I use it with Meze Empyrean and Hugo2 (well, now I've been also using it with my new Chord TT2 for a few days). I remember changing from stock to silver Lavricables opened Empyreans sound, expanded the soundstage, made the bass more detailed.

A similar thing happened now when I moved from Lavricables master to Arctic Cables palladium. Even more detail! And you know, never too many details on Empyreans, so the change was expected. So much more happens on the top with this cable, but also there is more bass. Maybe not more, but all frequencies are there as they should be from the start. Soundstage expanded a bit more compared to silver, while instrument separation reached the level I wouldn't think is possible on my headphones. 

It was a great decision to get this cable. Now I only regret there is not much to improve in my rig and I have to start looking around for another pair of headphones 😅


----------



## Nostoi

Just received a batch of Arctic Cables - very impressed! Lovely build, nimble but also robust. General quality is very good. 

I have the Magnus for my TH900 and the Ion+ for the overlooked JVC SW-HA01, both with Furutech plugs. Both cables fit into their respective plugs perfectly, which is a relief. Definitely keep to explore the higher end cables next time. Exceptional service, too. Consider me a convert!


----------



## rlawry

Hi, All:

I am a relative newbie to headphones but not to audiophilia.  I do have a pair of Stanton Dynaphase 60 phones from 1975 that still work .

My question regarding aftermarket upgrade cables is this:  I am looking for one as an upgrade for my Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition phones.  I have been looking at cables from Norme, Arctic, and Lavricables and I must say there are so many factors that I am more confused than usual on what is the best cable for the money.  I am hoping to keep my budget under $350.

So my main dilemma is that Arctic and Lavricables both have offerings in the $225-$350 range that include silver wiring.  Arctic offers their Argento cable with 4 strands of 26 wire gauge and 7N OCC silver, while Lavricable has one with 4 strands of a thicker 22 wire gauge but a lesser silver wire purity of 5N.  Does anyone know which is better:  26 gauge of 7N silver or 22 gauge of 5N silver?  Does it really matter, i.e. you get what you pay for?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## rlawry

rlawry said:


> Hi, All:
> 
> I am a relative newbie to headphones but not to audiophilia.  I do have a pair of Stanton Dynaphase 60 phones from 1975 that still work .
> 
> ...


BTW, I have communicated with both Lavricables and Arctic and each claims that their cables are the best, i.e. Lavricables claims wire gauge is the most important factor while Arctic says purity trumps wire gauge.  So no surprise there.  I was just wondering whether someone has gotten to the bottom of this issue.  Thanks.


----------



## noplsestar

rlawry said:


> Hi, All:
> 
> I am a relative newbie to headphones but not to audiophilia.  I do have a pair of Stanton Dynaphase 60 phones from 1975 that still work .
> 
> ...


Hi! All I can say is: I had a silver Lavricable once and heard no difference (i.e. upgrade) at all. And the cable itself was stiffer than the stock cable and I had to send it back two times because the contact was gone and I heard only the left side after a few weeks of listening.

The silver Arctic cable on the other hand? 👌👌👌
Maybe it’s also because they get their OCC silver cables from Neotech? I don’t know. But I do know that there are not many companies out there with such a good service and lifetime warranty!


----------



## Nostoi

noplsestar said:


> Hi! All I can say is: I had a silver Lavricable once and heard no difference (i.e. upgrade) at all. And the cable itself was stiffer than the stock cable and I had to send it back two times because the contact was gone and I heard only the left side after a few weeks of listening.
> 
> The silver Arctic cable on the other hand? 👌👌👌
> Maybe it’s also because they get their OCC silver cables from Neotech? I don’t know. But I do know that there are not many companies out there with such a good service and lifetime warranty!


I'd agree with this. Without wishing to disparage Lavricable - because I suspect it's quite a small operation - Arctic are in another league. I had a few cables from Lavricable; the build was just ok, not speculator. I'd agree with @noplsestar - sound upgrade was negligible. 

Arctic is the opposite - build is simply phenomenal, especially given the prices. Audio upgrade is also notable on several fronts. The fact they offer a lifetime warranty says it all. Every time I look at the Magnus for my TH900 cable glimmering on my headphone stand, I have to pause and reflect how fine it looks. 

Next for me, I want to get one of their higher-end silver based cables for my ZMF VC, terminating in 1/4".


----------



## noplsestar (Jul 25, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Next for me, I want to get one of their higher-end silver based cables for my ZMF VC, terminating in 1/4".


If you have the funds, the Aeris would most likely be the best sounding and best looking cable paired with the VC 
Of course if you would want it a bit more „light“ the Signum would be the one to choose … OR if you want to get divorced, go straight for the Opera 😂


----------



## jcgoobee

subguy812 said:


> Super excited, I reached out to Roy to discuss a Magnus purchase and he took his opportunity to tell me about a couple of new cables that could be released by week end so I wanted to share. I sent him a second email asking about the specs because I am sure you all have as much interest as I do. So now I have some re-thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look amazing... the AC's craftsmanship is unquestionable. I bought a couple of cables from them the past few months and extremely happy.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Just wrote a review of my Magnus for T+A Solitaire P. This cable turned out to be a great upgrade. Has anyone had the opportunity to compare Magnus with Integra or Ingens?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Ragnar-BY said:


> Just wrote a review of my Magnus for T+A Solitaire P. This cable turned out to be a great upgrade. Has anyone had the opportunity to compare Magnus with Integra or Ingens?


I might have the opportunity to sa something about ingens in the future, but it's still a while uff


----------



## rlawry

I have a question about cable microphonics.  My Kennerton Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition headphone comes with a nice but thin stock OFC cable.  The headphones sound nice being driven by my Quicksilver amp but there is one annoying issue:  microphonics.  All one has to do is tap or bump into this cable and be rewarded with a significant thump through the headphones.  Going from an inexpensive Chinese amp to the Quicksilver has exacerbated the problem.  I consciously have to sit as passively as possible to minimize the sub-bass whomps.  Come to think of it, maybe I could tap out a rhythm on recordings with no bass .  Probably not.

Val at Arctic cables claims that their cables are much less microphonic.  Can anyone confirm this since it would be an expensive lesson to find out?  Or does anyone know of another brand or alternative workaround other than sitting in a catatonic state?

Thank you.


----------



## Roasty

I have the Aeris and previous gen palladium and neither are microphonic. My moon audio cables on the other hand are very much so.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

rlawry said:


> All one has to do is tap or bump into this cable and be rewarded with a significant thump through the headphones.


Never experienced anything like this with Magnus.


----------



## rlawry

Wow!  Those two Arctic cables are TOTL and I am sure they sound terrific.  Glad to hear they are not microphonic.  What about the less expensive Arctic cables I was considering like the Ion, Ion+, or the Cuprum?  Anyone tried these?  Thanks.


----------



## redmonddad

rlawry said:


> Val at Arctic cables claims that their cables are much less microphonic.  Can anyone confirm this since it would be an expensive lesson to find out?  Or does anyone know of another brand or alternative workaround other than sitting in a catatonic state?


I have both sleeved (Ion) and a non-sleeved (Integra) cables from Arctic.  Neither versions are microphonic, either with the open or closed back headphones I've tried (Senn HD650 and Focal Elex for the former, Shure 1540 and Focal Stellia for the latter).


----------



## Fife

Anyone compare Pallas (silver+palladium) to the Aurum (silver+gold)?


----------



## deafenears

These came in today, well built, very nice, very well packed.


----------



## Fife

Is that adapter with banana plugs for connecting to an amplifier’s speaker terminal?


----------



## deafenears

Fife said:


> Is that adapter with banana plugs for connecting to an amplifier’s speaker terminal?


Yep - for my HE6SEv2.


----------



## thecrow

Cable now listed for anyone interested

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/in-aust-arctic-cable-signum-for-utopia.9589/


----------



## arrowmark

Just got my Ion + Arctic Cables 
They sound great with my Hifiman Ananda headphones.Soundstage has improved and treble detail has improved.
Packaging and Customer service is the Best I have experienced .
GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## Nostoi

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Just received the Integra X4 18awg for my LCD-XCs upon Val's recommendation and couldn't be happier! It's a considerable step up in sound from the ION+ I had before. I notice with the larger guage that vocals and instruments have more presence, and there's this big energy, dynamism, and fullness to the music that makes me feel like I'm on stage with the band, instead of a few rows away. I have this sense of reaching much deeper into the music, with textures and micro details abound. I feel that the potential of the XC's are now fully realized, and I find I'm always eager to listen to them more and more now. What a fantastic cable!


How is the tactile feel of the Integra, quite malleable? I'm deciding between Integra, Ingens, and Signum for either ZMF VC and/or Kennerton Rognir.


----------



## nwavesailor

Perhaps this is bad form but...........how many AC owners also have, or have had, Norne silver cables? I have a S3 Norne that I use with a susvara and I am considering a Argenta or Signum for a T+A, P.


----------



## Roasty

nwavesailor said:


> Perhaps this is bad form but...........how many AC owners also have, or have had, Norne silver cables? I have a S3 Norne that I use with a susvara and I am considering a Argenta or Signum for a T+A, P.



I've had the SolvX, S3, and had the S4 twice. 

The AC Aeris is a fantastic cable with the Susvara/Stellia. Lovely body and low end. Very slightly less clear and airy than their palladium (prev gen) but I think an excellent match for the Sus/Stellia that way.


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 22, 2021)

Roasty said:


> I've had the SolvX, S3, and had the S4 twice.
> 
> The AC Aeris is a fantastic cable with the Susvara/Stellia. Lovely body and low end. Very slightly less clear and airy than their palladium (prev gen) but I think an excellent match for the Sus/Stellia that way.


WHOOPS.........found the Aeris!

Somehow I was willing to justify and pony up the $ for 2 TOTL hp but not sure about a hp cable for over $1K.......weird where we draw lines regarding spending our money!!!!


----------



## arielext (Aug 23, 2021)

When I bought my Arctic Cables I thought that the UPOCC 8 core cable was expensive; which is one of the "cheapest" options they offer now.
edit: I do appreciate the quality and life time guaranty (and free re-termination service!) they offer. I buy after market cables mostly for the aesthetics and handling, not the differences in sound quality


----------



## fourdogslong

I keep reading about the signum+ and the palladium cables from Arctic.

Maybe they changed names but I can't find those on the Arctic cables' website.

Anybody can confirm which one the are now? Is the palladium cable refered to here the Opera or the Pallas?

And is the Signum + simply called the Signum now?

I don't sit right next to my amp so I need a 3m cable, with quality cables like that does it really matter if it's 1.5m or 3m?


----------



## smutnyjoe

Palladium series (for example my offer from classifieds) is the older model which was replaced by the current Opera series.


----------



## fourdogslong

smutnyjoe said:


> Palladium series (for example my offer from classifieds) is the older model which was replaced by the current Opera series.


Thanks for the info.

It seems like they upgraded the palladium cable and made it 1000$ more expensive, that's way out of reach for me, especially since I need 3m and that would make it 4700$ with stock connectors!

I'm using focal clear, I just don't like the stiffness of the stock cable and since I like silver speaker wire I figured a silver headphone cable would be nice.
All that talk about this palladium cable gets me curious though.

Too bad the one you're selling isn't longer.
I got young kids and I simply can't move the amp closer to the couch without risking it's safety...
Maybe it'd be cheaper to buy another couch to put next to the amp where it currently is than it would be to buy a 3m palladium cable lol!


----------



## smutnyjoe (Aug 26, 2021)

fourdogslong said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It seems like they upgraded the palladium cable and made it 1000$ more expensive, that's way out of reach for me, especially since I need 3m and that would make it 4700$ with stock connectors!
> 
> ...


lol, you could create a whole new spot for listening sessions at your home for additional 1,5m of the palladium cable 

Fortunately, I have my TT2 on my desk just under the monitor where I listen to, so cables longer than 1,5m are rather inconvenient for me and this length is perfect.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 26, 2021)

fourdogslong said:


> I keep reading about the signum+ and the palladium cables from Arctic.
> 
> Maybe they changed names but I can't find those on the Arctic cables' website.
> 
> ...


There used to list the signum (4 wire) and signum+ (8 wire).

in the last few months they changed the name of the signum+ to simply the signum.

(i have one in the classifieds, just quietly)


not sure what they changed the signum (4 wire) to.
i assume to whatever they have as a 4 wire silver cable (if they do still have one)


----------



## RefleXicammie

Wondering if anyone has had any issues with their Magnus Or Cuprum change color in spots?
small sections of my Magnus seems to have turned a slightly 'silverish green' color. Is this normal?
Should I be worried? I did put 'masking tape' over the upper part of the cable to protect it from catching
on the metal zipper on my hoodie. This was a mistake. The masking tape melted into sticky ooze. It has taken
me a few hours to get most of it off. I wonder if the chemicals seeped through somehow. this sounds impossible.

Any thoughts? I would rather bother the forum with this question before I bother Val, lol. It is very slight discoloration.
I can upload a pic later if anyone is curious.


----------



## fourdogslong

RefleXicammie said:


> Wondering if anyone has had any issues with their Magnus Or Cuprum change color in spots?
> small sections of my Magnus seems to have turned a slightly 'silverish green' color. Is this normal?
> Should I be worried? I did put 'masking tape' over the upper part of the cable to protect it from catching
> on the metal zipper on my hoodie. This was a mistake. The masking tape melted into sticky ooze. It has taken
> ...


Sounds like oxidation / corrosion which I've seen before on wire and used guitar strings. 
That's usually seen on the bare, exposed wire though and can be cleaned with DeOxit.
If it's not exposed though I'm not sure what could be done, that is IF it's oxidation.


----------



## fourdogslong

thecrow said:


> There used to list the signum (4 wire) and signum+ (8 wire).
> 
> in the last few months they changed the name of the signum+ to simply the signum.
> 
> ...


Apparently the original Signum is now called the Argento.

So you are moving away from silver cables. How come? Do you mind sharing your experience?


----------



## thecrow (Aug 26, 2021)

fourdogslong said:


> Apparently the original Signum is now called the Argento.
> 
> So you are moving away from silver cables. How come? Do you mind sharing your experience?


I have changed my gear somewhat significantly in the last 12 months. And my preferences are changing too.

i moved from a slightly warmer setup of imac- metrum nos dac - v280 amp
now it’s
aries g2.1 - metrum dac - niimbus us4

so now i lean towards copper and silver plated copper for all my headphone cables as my first preference.

i am now looking for a rounder tone

I don’t get as much of the open soundstage and general openness that silver can offer but that’s ok with me.

as well as the utopia i also own the susvara and the susvaras give me the most transparent sound that i have heard. My system has been built around that so to get more of that that i am after i now lean away from silver - though i may still go to it for a change every now and then

two or so years ago i was all about silver

I think it is simply part of the journey of this hobby. At least for me.

i first wanted transparency and openness and detail and bass and treble extension. Now i am after rounder tones and am less ”needy” of other elements. Happy to make that sacrifice if needed.

i think this is my 3rd significant phase whilst in this hobby ever the last 8-10 years

i appreciate/relate to more now what john darko says (re his preferences) than i did 3 years ago

edit: thinking about what i wrote: in case what i wrote is somewhat contradictory: i have upgraded my gear to gear with more neutrality, depth and texture and “blackness”. It is less warm so now the silver cables are not as suitable for me as I don’t start from a warmer setup. 
it’s about the balance of my setup and the balance within my preferences that evolve


----------



## nwavesailor

Just ordered the Argento from AC for the T+A, P


----------



## fourdogslong

thecrow said:


> I have changed my gear somewhat significantly in the last 12 months. And my preferences are changing too.
> 
> i moved from a slightly warmer setup of imac- metrum nos dac - v280 amp
> now it’s
> ...


That makes sense.
I use a Lynx Hilo (I come from the pro studio world) into a v281. 

My Focal clear are pretty balanced as is but I wouldn't mind a bit more 3dness in the bottom end, slightly less harshness in the hi mids and a tad more openness up top. Any suggestions as far as cables go?


----------



## jonathan c

fourdogslong said:


> That makes sense.
> I use a Lynx Hilo (I come from the pro studio world) into a v281.
> 
> My Focal clear are pretty balanced as is but I wouldn't mind a bit more 3dness in the bottom end, slightly less harshness in the hi mids and a tad more openness up top. Any suggestions as far as cables go?


I use the Arctic Cables Palladium Series (predecessor to Opera Series) with Clear OG. Tremendous synergy!


----------



## thecrow

fourdogslong said:


> That makes sense.
> I use a Lynx Hilo (I come from the pro studio world) into a v281.
> 
> My Focal clear are pretty balanced as is but I wouldn't mind a bit more 3dness in the bottom end, slightly less harshness in the hi mids and a tad more openness up top. Any suggestions as far as cables go?


The v281 is a solid amp option

i personally was never a fan of the clear when i only demoed them a couple of times a few years back. 
i found them a too little too much “middle of the road” in that many find them well balanced but i found them too “vanilla” and they did what they did well but lacked a wow factor FOR ME. 
ymmv of course

i ended up buying an elear back then as it had more lower end punch (was using it with a cayin iha6 which i found to be on the brighter side of neutal) and enjoyed it for a while before moving it on

i can’t help with any cable recommendations for the clear myself


----------



## fourdogslong

jonathan c said:


> I use the Arctic Cables Palladium Series (predecessor to Opera Series) with Clear OG. Tremendous synergy!


Too bad they don't make it anymore the opera is crazy expensive...


----------



## fourdogslong

thecrow said:


> The v281 is a solid amp option
> 
> i personally was never a fan of the clear when i only demoed them a couple of times a few years back.
> i found them a too little too much “middle of the road” in that many find them well balanced but i found them too “vanilla” and they did what they did well but lacked a wow factor FOR ME.
> ...


I hear you the clear is pretty balanced/flat which is why I bought it since I used it for audio engineering but these days I use them for enjoyment mostly.


----------



## thecrow

fourdogslong said:


> I hear you the clear is pretty balanced/flat which is why I bought it since I used it for audio engineering but these days I use them for enjoyment mostly.


That makes sense too


----------



## DJJEZ (Sep 2, 2021)

@Roasty Do you have any pics of your aeris please  

Edit. I found the pics a few pages back lol


----------



## Roasty

DJJEZ said:


> @Roasty Do you have any pics of your aeris please
> 
> Edit. I found the pics a few pages back lol



It's a really nice cable! Physically, non microphonic, nice heft and really quality build. Love the mids and low end too.


----------



## DJJEZ

Roasty said:


> It's a really nice cable! Physically, non microphonic, nice heft and really quality build. Love the mids and low end too.


It looks beautiful. Gonna buy one for my susvara


----------



## subguy812

Sorry been absent for a while in the thread...but wanted to give props to the Magnus!


----------



## thecrow

I found that I prefer my signum+ after some burn in (either my amp, cable or me).

assuming it’s the cable i prefer it after about 50-100 hours.

have others found the same with arctic cable silver cables

any similar findings with copper cables here?

I am considering a copper cable for my susvara. 

tia


----------



## ThanatosVI

Is there a Magnus+ with 8x18awg?


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> Is there a Magnus+ with 8x18awg?


That’d be interesting


----------



## RefleXicammie

ThanatosVI said:


> Is there a Magnus+ with 8x18awg?


I'm sure they'd make you one if asked. I'd call it Mega Magnus


----------



## jonathan c

RefleXicammie said:


> I'm sure they'd make you one if asked. I'd call it Mega Magnus


Maxnus…


----------



## deafenears

Magnus Maximus...


----------



## xtr4

RefleXicammie said:


> I'm sure they'd make you one if asked. I'd call it Mega Magnus


Ultra Magnus 😂😂😂


----------



## thecrow




----------



## WoollyGeezer

Does anyone have any recommendations on what arctic cable to pair with the HE1000SE?

I ordered the Magnus but compared to the stock cable the dynamics and soundstage have slightly deteriorated.  Sounds a bit... grainy?  A/Bing comparison.

Oh and apparently the HifiMan stock cable is a mix of silver and copper....


----------



## Fife

My Aeris arrived a week or so ago.


----------



## WoollyGeezer

Fife said:


> My Aeris arrived a week or so ago.


Any sonic differences compared to stock?


----------



## DJJEZ

WoollyGeezer said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on what arctic cable to pair with the HE1000SE?
> 
> I ordered the Magnus but compared to the stock cable the dynamics and soundstage have slightly deteriorated.  Sounds a bit... grainy?  A/Bing comparison.
> 
> Oh and apparently the HifiMan stock cable is a mix of silver and copper....


Have you let it burn in for a while?


----------



## WoollyGeezer

DJJEZ said:


> Have you let it burn in for a while?


Yep. They sound fantastic now.

I hadn't believed in burning in until now


----------



## DJJEZ

WoollyGeezer said:


> Yep. They sound fantastic now.
> 
> I hadn't believed in burning in until now


I'm a massive burn in believer. Always give stuff around 100 hours minimum before judging/critical listening


----------



## nwavesailor

DJJEZ said:


> I'm a massive burn in believer. Always give stuff around 100 hours minimum before judging/critical listening


New cable is burning in right now. I sure hope you are right.


----------



## WoollyGeezer

nwavesailor said:


> New cable is burning in right now. I sure hope you are right.


Report back with your results!  Which cable?


----------



## nwavesailor

I will give it some burn in time, as suggested by Arctic, before going into any details or impressions.


----------



## WoollyGeezer

nwavesailor said:


> I will give it some burn in time, as suggested by Arctic, before going into any details or impressions.


Any update?


----------



## Nostoi

Hi all, just put in a pre-order for Arctic's new Magnus S cable here to pair with my ZMF VC/Kennerton Rognir. I was very impressed with the previous Magnus cable, so I'll be curious to hear how the S model sounds. Looks snazzy, too.


----------



## marcus2704

I received a Magnus cable from Arctic Cables terminated for Fostex TH900 MK2 and 6.35mm.   Very impressed with the cable, would happily buy again from Arctic.   So much easier to live with than the overlong stock cable that comes with the Fostex.


----------



## Sean_MR

Nostoi said:


> Hi all, just put in a pre-order for Arctic's new Magnus S cable here to pair with my ZMF VC/Kennerton Rognir. I was very impressed with the previous Magnus cable, so I'll be curious to hear how the S model sounds. Looks snazzy, too.



What exactly is the Magnus S?  The Magnus was already a relatively recent cable, I wonder how the S improves it.


----------



## Nostoi

Sean_MR said:


> What exactly is the Magnus S?  The Magnus was already a relatively recent cable, I wonder how the S improves it.


Magnus S is a slightly lighter version of the Magnus at 20AWG per conductor.


----------



## JohanE

Ordered the Core series for my Focal Clears and got them yesterday. Plugged them in today and only get sound from left side. Right nothing.  Switched back to stock cable and get sound from right. Very disappointed :/ What can be wrong?


----------



## WoollyGeezer

JohanE said:


> Ordered the Core series for my Focal Clears and got them yesterday. Plugged them in today and only get sound from left side. Right nothing.  Switched back to stock cable and get sound from right. Very disappointed :/ What can be wrong?


Possibly a wrong termination or shipping mishandling causing a soldered wire to snap off?  Do you have a multimeter to check it?


----------



## JohanE

WoollyGeezer said:


> Possibly a wrong termination or shipping mishandling causing a soldered wire to snap off?  Do you have a multimeter to check it?



Ah too bad. Waited almost a month for it, a bit anticlimax to finally get it and its broken.  No I dont have a multimeter. Real shame, the cable looks great and feels great. Nothing looks broken.


----------



## WoollyGeezer

JohanE said:


> Ah too bad. Waited almost a month for it, a bit anticlimax to finally get it and its broken.  No I dont have a multimeter. Real shame, the cable looks great and feels great. Nothing looks broken.


I would contact arctic cables they're quick to respond they'll fix it


----------



## JohanE

WoollyGeezer said:


> I would contact arctic cables they're quick to respond they'll fix it



I did and just got an email back. 


Hi Johan,
Thanks for reaching out.
We were just finishing up for the day, and then I saw your email.

So sorry that your new cable isn't working correctly, I'm sure it's very disappointing.

Last week we discovered that some of the 1/4" carbon shell plugs were defective, resulting in cutout/contact issues. This was tricky to identify the problem since the cable passed our initial testing and worked fine. We've already removed all of the faulty 1/4" plugs from our stock.
I can't be 100% sure that this is the issue, of course, but if I had to guess, I'd say that's the problem with the cable since we test all cables before shipping them out.
Please do not try to open/fix the cable yourself so we can check exactly what went wrong so we can avoid this from happening again in the future.
I will make sure to send you a replacement cable by next week.
To compensate you, I'll upgrade the 1/4" connector to a high-end Oyaide rhodium-plated 1/4" connector free of charge.








Sorry again for the trouble.
Kind regards
Val,
AC Team


----------



## Fife

Lifetime warranty so


----------



## stuartrosen (Oct 11, 2021)

After working with Val at AC, last week I received my 6.5-ft Integra for my Utopias and 6.5-ft Magnus for my ZMF Verite Closed.   What fantastic pairings for these two headphones!  Build is solid and beautiful.  Just as importantly, as I’ve been saved in the past from my own bad luck by Arctic’s lifetime warranty, I know I’ll enjoy the cables long into the future.  And I’ve been able to identify the best matches for my specific headphones and my specific budget from my dialog with Val.

Oh, and the sound quality.  Even pre burn-in, these sound amazing - detailed, clear, powerful.  Well worth the upgrade over the stock cables.  These cables are lightweight and easy to maneuver - no microphonics at all.

I’ve bought a number of cables from Arctic for my home and commute headphones and have been absolutely delighted with my purchases.


----------



## GPD1

Purchased  the Argento cable for my meze empyrean and have to say very happy. Great quality build and attention to detail( the first thing I personally look for) .Looks fantastic . Little if any cable memory. Only a few hours listening thus far but zero complaints.


----------



## thecrow

GPD1 said:


> Purchased  the Argento cable for my meze empyrean and have to say very happy. Great quality build and attention to detail( the first thing I personally look for) .Looks fantastic . Little if any cable memory. Only a few hours listening thus far but zero complaints.



Correct me if I'm wrong but that's not a meze empyrean , that's a meze elite


----------



## GPD1

thecrow said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that's not a meze empyrean , that's a meze elite


My bad.. yep they are the elite. Not sure whether they’re called the meze empyrean elite or just meze elite. the case for them has them as the former while everywhere else seems to have them as the latter


----------



## thecrow

GPD1 said:


> My bad.. yep they are the elite. Not sure whether they’re called the meze empyrean elite or just meze elite. the case for them has them as the former while everywhere else seems to have them as the latter


I was calling them the empy elite until i was corrected here on headfi 
(god forbid i say they are a modified or updated empy or something like that)

but from what i’ve seen meze calls them the meze elite (and the empyreans are the empyreans)


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> I was calling them the empy elite until i was corrected here on headfi
> (god forbid i say they are a modified or updated empy or something like that)
> 
> but from what i’ve seen meze calls them the meze elite (and the empyreans are the empyreans)


Initial idea Was to call them Empyrean Elite, like on the case.

On Release they decided to change the Name to Elite. 

Calling them an upgraded Empyrean is as correct or incorrect as calling the LCD-4 an upgraded LCD-3.


----------



## thecrow

ThanatosVI said:


> Calling them an upgraded Empyrean is as correct or incorrect as calling the LCD-4 an upgraded LCD-3.


or is it like the hd800 and hd800s?


----------



## largestgasman

Hi, 
After a whole lot of back and forth via email with Val from AC, who was extremely patient and helpful, I settled on a cable form the ION+ range which beautifully matches the colour of my new Focal Clear Mgs I think.

I needed a longer 6.3mm cable than the one that comes in the box as I don't have a connection for the longer balanced cable they include.

I wasn't sure about paying good money for cables and if it would result in better sound but I am very impressed with the result. A quieter background, more fine detail (sometimes hearing things I had never noticed before in a well known piece of music) and a lovely effect on the tone and timbre of vocals. Everything is in balance and nothing too bright or too soft. 

My only issue with the new cable is that I should maybe have gone a little bit longer on the cable I ordered to suit my preferred listening position but as it turns out I can move my chair!


----------



## noplsestar (Oct 21, 2021)

largestgasman said:


> Hi,
> After a whole lot of back and forth via email with Val from AC, who was extremely patient and helpful, I settled on a cable form the ION+ range which beautifully matches the colour of my new Focal Clear Mgs I think.
> 
> I needed a longer 6.3mm cable than the one that comes in the box as I don't have a connection for the longer balanced cable they include.
> ...


Looks absolutely stunning in combination with your headphones! Congrats 👍😄


----------



## largestgasman

noplsestar said:


> Looks absoluten stunning in combination with your headphones! Congrats 👍😄


Thanks! You won’t believe how long it took me to settle on the colour! Or maybe you will😜


----------



## marcus2704

I have a Magnus cable which I used with my Fostex TH900II headphones, I am soon to receive a Focal Stellia and cant decide if I should be either purchasing a new cable such as the Integra silver cable (around £500), or getting my existing Magnus copper cable re-terminated at no extra cost.  I could sell the Magnus to help fund the Integra, but wondered if it would be a worthwhile purchase?


----------



## Doug2507

My Integra arrived yesterday (for Stellia). Superbly detailed but have lost a fair bit of bottom end compared to a Meze 99 silver plated copper. It's now sitting getting a workout with a burn in track for a while before listening again.


----------



## marcus2704

Interesting comments, I am waiting on my Integra to arrive and would be a little disappointed if it diminishes the low end on my Stellia's.


----------



## Doug2507

Well, I have to say I'm rather pleasantly surprised and even within 24hrs the sound has changed considerably.

Initial thoughts were massive lack of bottom end and very detailed treble which worked against each other and were borderline unlistenable. Fast forward 24hrs and its now very balanced / coherent and a very enjoyable listen.

I thought the sound was so way off initially that it couldn't possibly pull it back but to my surprise it's really starting to shine!

I gave Val a shout as I thought I'd maybe screwed up in cable choice but by the time he replied it was sounding pretty decent. He confirmed that it needs a substantial break in period and recommended at least 200+hrs before critical listening. With the way it's sounding now, anything else will be a bonus tbh, another happy customer!


----------



## hikaru12

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a replacement cable for the HEK? I’ve had pure copper cables before like Zachs 2K copper which makes the sound too laid back as well as hybrid cables which I didn’t personally find much change in the sound for the price paid (I was using one of Nornes higher end copper/silver hybrid). The basic Core+ from Arctic was actually really good on my Stellias for a time. Should I just stick with that one? I’m trying to tame the treble while keeping the sound signature somewhat the same, maybe a tad more bass but I don’t want the sound to get any more laid back as these headphones are already very relaxing as is.


----------



## Verificateur (Nov 11, 2021)

Recently bought another headphone, and thought it only makes sense to get another cable from Arctic Cables. 😃
Val from AC was great to deal with, and after some thought I have settled on the Signum cable.

This is my first silver cable, and I had no idea what to expect, but went in trusting what many were saying about the synergy of MDR-Z1R and silver cables ...
I was not disappointed. Not sure how much of it is psychology, but the sound does appear to be a bit more collected, a bit clearer and airier, and, to my surprise, I found the low end to be punchier (something I thought copper is typically responsible for).
Overall all these bits add up and my impressions are extremely positive.
Not to mention, the cable is very soft, flexible and I am really liking the ergonomics.

Wanted to share a family portrait (Fostex TH900mk2 + AC Magnus & Sony MDR-Z1R + AC Signum).


----------



## marcus2704

Today I received the Integra Copper/Silver hybrid - https://www.arcticcables.com/integra - and early impressions are very positive after listening to it for most of the the day with my Focal Stellia and Hugo 2.  Detail and clarity have certainly gone up a notch or two over stock, and whilst the bass appears to be similar I am advise that this improves over time, but regardless of that, I am far happier with this than the stock.


----------



## Doug2507

You're in for a treat if liking it already. Absolutely superb with Stellia once its got some hours on it!


----------



## WoollyGeezer

The Magnius cables brought my lcd5 to life.  I'm in love.


----------



## RefleXicammie

I bet. that must be something to behold. Is it burned in? My Magnus is still improving after 200+ hours.
You should try Autechre Live on your LCD-5. It's effectivelly, Peak Sound Design


----------



## subguy812

Sorry I have been so absent from the thread.....back in the saddle. The Magnus cable is so deceptive in that it kinda defies the thought of what a copper cable should sound like. Not thick and warm, it is my go to for my Denon D9200.


----------



## thecrow

subguy812 said:


> Sorry I have been so absent from the thread.....back in the saddle. The Magnus cable is so deceptive in that it kinda defies the thought of what a copper cable should sound like. Not thick and warm, it is my go to for my Denon D9200.


how did you find the magnus v cuprum that you reviewed?


----------



## subguy812

thecrow said:


> how did you find the magnus v cuprum that you reviewed?


I do not have the Cuprum any longer and am cautious to respond based on my memory. I just realized I didn't review the Magnus...I will do that. The Magnus looks like a thick copper rope. It breaks quite a few stereotypes. It has great ergonomics, relative to how it looks. You can see it coils well. From the sound aspect, it doesn't really add warmth or thickness to the D9200. I think these can be misconceptions about copper. The Magnus is a quality purchase.


----------



## deafenears

LCD-R with the Magnus:


----------



## marcus2704

I have put my near-new Arctic Integra up for sale, see my siggy.   

I may well just end up re-terminating it for the D8000 Pros, its just those headphones already come with a pretty decent cable so I have no real need for it atm.


----------



## Nostoi

Recently received an Ion+ for the newly released Beyerdynamic DT700 Pro X. As ever, stellar work from Val and his crew. The cable is durable, perfect for portable use, but very malleable. Sound is also a big improvement on the stock cable; more refined, with greater clarity in every respect. Plus, all their cables look 100%. Looking forward to Magnus S next for my Meze Liric.


----------



## ApathyJones (Dec 24, 2021)

Just received my new Argento cable and it is amazing! Packaging was insanely nice as well, but the build quality is simply top notch. I customized it to match the coloring of the Meze Elites and now that I see the quality I'll be ordering more for the Stellias and Lirics. Thanks Val!


----------



## subguy812

Happy New Year....bringing it in with GH40 and Arctic Cables


----------



## Fantasiaheim

Just received my Signum cable for my LCD-5.  Sound-wise, it did not sound bright at all, while clarity and resolution are improved from the stock cables. The looks and build are also top notch! Looking forward to sound improvement after the burn-in.


----------



## Moose246

Thinking about a Magnus cable.  How does that model compare to the competition...say Danacables Lazuli Reference?


----------



## deafenears

Magnus looks way nicer! Danacables Lazuli Reference looks like a skipping rope.


----------



## subguy812

Magnus and GH40


----------



## raydenray

Anyone know if arctic cable makes short interconnect cables?


----------



## Ragnar-BY

According to website they are ready to make any customization you wish.


----------



## tomwoo

raydenray said:


> Anyone know if arctic cable makes short interconnect cables?


I have a 4.4mm to 4-pin XLR interconnect made by them. Just ask Val.


----------



## ThanatosVI

raydenray said:


> Anyone know if arctic cable makes short interconnect cables?


They do, just send them a Mail with description of what you need


----------



## Nostoi

Hi all, I wanted to provide some impressions of the new Magnus S from Arctic Cables. This is a new 20AWGF pure copper cable, which appears to be the sibling of the original Magnus cable. I had the original Magnus cable before, which I'd paired with the Fostex TH900 and found the synergy to be spot on (as indeed several people here did). This time around, I got the Magnus S for the new Meze Liric and hoped for an equally successful pairing. Read below for the results...

The Liric, to my ears, is a very well-balanced headphone with a tight/punchy sub-bass, fairly linear mid-range, and a crispy top end. The overall timbre is engaging and forward, but if I had a complaint, it would be that the top end can be a little spicy at times whereas the lower-mids can lack warmth. I also find that despite being easy to drive, the Liric is a little picky about source, too. On aggressive sounding sources (Hugo 2/Cayin N6ii&E02), the spiciness in the top end is too much, whereas on smooth/neutral sounding sources (Mojo/TT2 but especially the Fiio M17) there is a welcome balance of precision and smoothness.

As to the Magnus S, the first thing that strikes me is the build. Typical of Arctic Cables more generally, the build is robust and substantial while also being fairly nimble. From what I gather – and from my own experience – the Magnus S is better suited to desktop or home use. It has a heft to it, which is very satisfying, but is not ideal for portable use. Special mention has to be given here to the new hexagon splitter, which not only compliments the cable on an aesthetic level, but also feels quite lovely to touch without adding any microphonics to the cable. _Bravo_. As ever with Arctic Cables, all the terminations are done exceptionally well and the service is also outstanding. 

To the important part, how does the cable sound? As I mention above – and as has been mentioned on the Liric thread – the only point of contention in the Liric’s FR is the treble. I wouldn’t say it’s sibilant, but on the wrong source/set-up, it can be slightly biting. Only on the FiiO M17 do I find an almost perfect synergy that requires no tweaking. With the Magnus S cable, I’m happy to say this synergy is reproduced on sources outside of the M17.

For example, on the Hugo TT2 and Magnus S (both with and without a Cayin C9 amp attached), the treble is well-defined with excellent extension and resolution, but with a slightly smoother and somewhat less metallic timbre. Here, I have to agree with Arctic’s own description of the Magnus S: “The high-end is open, transparent, and detailed with excellent texture and layering levels, yet never fatiguing or harsh sounding.” Never fatiguing, indeed. I find the Liric a fantastic headphone for all genres, but I find it especially good for classic metal/rock. Much of this era of metal tends to be rather strident in its brightness. On the Liric with the Magnus S, I find no such problems and I’m able to listen to the Liric for hours on end without fatigue.

Let me also say, however, that just because the treble is rendered somewhat smoother with the Magnus S, this does not mean the overall timbre has been modified, nor have any of the Liric’s technical merits been dampened. On the contrary, the overall timbre remains the same but is now more cohesive. This is true not only of the treble, but also of the mids and the bass, both of which feel better integrated into the overall spectrum. The lower mids especially now have more weight to them, creating a more balanced spectrum without taking away the speed and attack of the headphone more broadly.

A final note on the comparison between the Magnus S and my other 3rd party Liric cable, the Claire Hybrid from Forza Audiowork. I’m a huge fan of Forza, and to my mind Forza and Arctic are equal in terms of their quality. Of course, Arctic Cables have the advantage of a lifetime warranty, which is no small thing. Regarding the cables, the Claire Hybrid is made from POCC copper + UPOCC silver wheras the Magnus S consists of 7N OCC Pure Copper, meaning the Claire Hybrid has a slightly airier timbre whereas the Magnus S leans toward a slightly warmer/natural presentation. Doing an A/B between the cables, it’s clear to me that while the Forza cable sounds exceptional on the FiiO M17, on other sources – not least the TT2 – the metallic tinge re-enters the presentation. By contrast, the Magnus S – for want of a less cringy term – has a more “organic” tonality to it. I ran this comparison a few times to verify my findings with different recordings, especially problematic ones. For example, one album that is prone to sibilance from the glory days of metal history if Maiden’s _Seventh Son_. Especially on the cymbals and on Bruce’s “s” sounds, sibilance can be problematic. Again, direct from the TT2, the Magnus S cable better handles these problematic peaks than the Forza cable (whereas again on the M17, the Forza & Liric combination works perfectly). On a technical front, there’s not a great deal of different in presentation – both cables sharpen and refine imaging, layering, and detail retrieval from the stock cable. I would only say that the Magnus S cable has a slightly more open quality than the Claire Hybrid, which feels more intimate. For my own purposes, these cables compliment one another, especially because the Magnus S is better suited for desktop use (terminating in a 6.35mm plug) while the Claire Hybird, with its lighter touch and its balanced termination, suits portable uses. 

In sum, I cannot recommend the Magnus S enough for the Meze Liric. It’s fairly priced, fantastically built, and has an impeccable synergy with the Liric. Thumbs up!


----------



## Moose246

I bought a pair of used Focal Utopia's that came with a couple of aftermarket silver cables from a respected manufacturer.  I tend to like a warmer presentation so I decided to pick up a Magnus cable - I wanted it terminated in XLR but then with a XLR to 6.3 jumper.  Val was super to work with, always responding immediately (next day given the time difference), and knew exactly the components I wanted.  Went all Furutech with pretty much every upgrade available.  

It arrived a couple days ago - sounded noticably different than the other sets right out of the box...much more detail but a lacked a little of bass punch.  The merits and argument of burn-in aside, I let them play overnight and most of the next day - and after that brief period (by burn-in standards) the sound was incredible.  Bass was much better and the overall sound more cohesive.  I was surprised at how much the sound changed with the cable swap, and for the better in this case.  Not that the prior sets were bad by any means, but for my taste, the Magnus cables are just incredible.  Thinking about getting an Integra cable for the Empyreans next....incorporate the silver to complement the warm headphone sound.


----------



## Roasty

Moose246 said:


> I bought a pair of used Focal Utopia's that came with a couple of aftermarket silver cables from a respected manufacturer.  I tend to like a warmer presentation so I decided to pick up a Magnus cable - I wanted it terminated in XLR but then with a XLR to 6.3 jumper.  Val was super to work with, always responding immediately (next day given the time difference), and knew exactly the components I wanted.  Went all Furutech with pretty much every upgrade available.
> 
> It arrived a couple days ago - sounded noticably different than the other sets right out of the box...much more detail but a lacked a little of bass punch.  The merits and argument of burn-in aside, I let them play overnight and most of the next day - and after that brief period (by burn-in standards) the sound was incredible.  Bass was much better and the overall sound more cohesive.  I was surprised at how much the sound changed with the cable swap, and for the better in this case.  Not that the prior sets were bad by any means, but for my taste, the Magnus cables are just incredible.  Thinking about getting an Integra cable for the Empyreans next....incorporate the silver to complement the warm headphone sound.



I am generally not a copper person, but all these favorable reviews on the Magnus are piquing my interest in copper again.. 

am waiting on a set of Aeris short adaptors for my solitaire P. hope they can make a good set for me!


----------



## ECKHUAAA

RefleXicammie said:


> Review: Arctic Cables: Cuprum & Magnus:
> 
> After ~350 hours burn in, the cryogenically treated 8 X 26 Awg 7N OCC copper Cuprum,
> sounds like a knife cutting through hot butter. Everything Ooozes like it's a smooth creamy liquid
> ...


I currently have the Magnus connecting Arya Stealth to my Cayin N6 II RO1 and it is so awesome almost disappears like np cable between DAP and Headphones


----------



## feverfive

Just curious what others' experiences are WRT order fulfillment.  What's the typical build time?

I placed an order 8 days ago.  Not quite 48 hours after ordering, I had to request a change for headphone-side connector so I'm hoping I didn't stupidly cause a delay.


----------



## ECKHUAAA (Feb 4, 2022)

For Arctic Cables a typical order takes about 2weeks, I also updated connectors, but my order arrived in record time, this of course is my second cable purchase from Arctic
But when you finally receive your order know you are in for a treat. These are handmade so it does take about 2 weeks.
I just received my Integra series cables yesterday and they are phenomenal with my Arya Stealth revealing yet another level of detail especially in the top end while the general presentation had more muscle and fullness and sheen to it, this is just day one impressions. My previous cable was the Magnus (all copper) this was a wonderful cable but the new Integra dials in some Silver into the mix and that added a needed extension and detail to the High Frequencies and a bit more sweetness and sheen, extreme image reality, solidity ... 3D, I am waiting to see how much more this will improve with burn-in


----------



## skylinekursk

Looking for cable for lcd4 and heddphones.. Moon audio silver dragon is my primary and I want to add some copper... does anyone tried Magnus S and Moon audio black dragon?  Is there difference in SQ...?


----------



## RefleXicammie (Feb 6, 2022)

skylinekursk said:


> Looking for cable for lcd4 and heddphones.. Moon audio silver dragon is my primary and I want to add some copper... does anyone tried Magnus S and Moon audio black dragon?  Is there difference in SQ...?


Wait for 4 X 18 AWG Magnus to come back in stock in a few weeks. But Magnus Or Magnus S will obliterate black dragon.
Wait a few hundred hours. It's closer to 7N grade than black dragon. And the extra copper adds resolution and image size,
and more importantly, holographic layering, shape, and texture. Magnus is an improvement of stoclk cable that is definitely
bigger than the difference between my Audeze LCD-2F and my Audeze LCD-XC.  And both headphones sound roughly 30%
better with Magnus than the stock cable, at least after 300 burn in hours.


----------



## lator

Nostoi said:


> In sum, I cannot recommend the Magnus S enough for the Meze Liric. It’s fairly priced, fantastically built, and has an impeccable synergy with the Liric. Thumbs up!


Thanks for your extensive impressions. Ordered Magnus S for my Liric as well.


----------



## Nostoi

lator said:


> Thanks for your extensive impressions. Ordered Magnus S for my Liric as well.


You're welcome. Let us know your impressions when it arrives.


----------



## skylinekursk (Feb 8, 2022)

I have opportunity to buy Pallas on aftermarket. Is it totl of arctic cables? Will it bargain if compare to moon audio silver dragon?
On other hand AC Signum+ is also on aftermarket... how huge difference between those 3?


----------



## lator

skylinekursk said:


> I have opportunity to buy Pallas on aftermarket. Is it totl of arctic cables? Will it bargain if compare to moon audio silver dragon?
> On other hand AC Signum+ is also on aftermarket... how huge difference between those 3?


Opera is their totl. Pallas has also palladium coating but much less in quantity. Signum+ is the most balanced sounding aftermarket cable I have ever heard and can recommend it without reservation. I use it mainly with Solitaire P-SE but also tested with Meze Liric and it is stunning for both.


----------



## skylinekursk

lator said:


> Opera is their totl. Pallas has also palladium coating but much less in quantity. Signum+ is the most balanced sounding aftermarket cable I have ever heard and can recommend it without reservation. I use it mainly with Solitaire P-SE but also tested with Meze Liric and it is stunning for both.


Can you describe sound difference between Pallas and Signum+?
I'm worry idea of change my silver dragon to Signum won't bring any difference....I might be wrong for sure..


----------



## lator

skylinekursk said:


> Can you describe sound difference between Pallas and Signum+?
> I'm worry idea of change my silver dragon to Signum won't bring any difference....I might be wrong for sure..


Unfortunately have not heard Pallas in my own setup. I doubt you can go wrong by choosing either Pallas or Signum+. You will hear a difference compared with Silver Dragon nonetheless.


----------



## skylinekursk (Feb 9, 2022)

Ok, I decided go with Pallas..


----------



## deafenears

Woah, went to the Arctic Cables site, the product offerings seems to have been significantly reduced to just these - Ion+, Magnus S, Integra, Aeris, and Opera.


----------



## RefleXicammie

I talked to Val about this. They're having a delay/shortage of supplies, likely copper.
It could be a few more weeks before it's supposedlly back to normal.


----------



## Roasty

I actually like that they did that, ie modify their site to reflect availability. rather than keep stuff they can't make on the site and have people order and end up having to wait longer than expected.


----------



## deafenears

Roasty said:


> I actually like that they did that, ie modify their site to reflect availability. rather than keep stuff they can't make on the site and have people order and end up having to wait longer than expected.


Agreed. Good to know it's just supplies shortage. I'm a bit OCD so would love to get more Magnus'es to match the existing ones I have if/when I need more cables.


----------



## andyfrut

Hi, anyone have experience with the Integra vs Signum cables? the difference in tonality and clarity is noticiable?


----------



## TooFrank

andyfrut said:


> Hi, anyone have experience with the Integra vs Signum cables? the difference in tonality and clarity is noticiable?


Not yet - have the Signum+ and await the Integra.....


----------



## OM hawk

I'm excited to report that I will soon be posting new impressions of Arctic Cables flagship, the Opera, with the Sendy Peacock! I've had my Opera for awhile, but up until now I've been using it with my Aeon 2 Closed, which uses the same hirose connectors. I'm expecting greatness!! hoping this will be the end of my audiophile journey, the top of my mountain. I've realized that synergy is more important to me than technical performance, and I believe the synergy with my Hugo 2 will be really killer to my ears, much better than the Aeon 2, which to me is not relaxed enough to balance out the Hugo 2's rather brutal honesty. That and I want a big soundstage, and decent bass slam, which the Aeon 2 can't provide.


----------



## Ninja Theory

I ordered the Magnus S terminated XLR 4-pin for my Susvara. It arrives this week. The Meze copper upgraded cable was a game changer for me, it transformed the Empyrean into a brand new headphone I had not met before. Needless to say, I'm quietly excited for the wonders the Magnus S may bring with the Sus.

From what I've read here, I can expect 200+ hours burn-in. Is this accurate? Hoping to experience some sonic bliss way before 200 hours but I guess good things come to those who wait.


----------



## GPD1

Received  my new artic cable ( Aeris silver cable) .Aesthetically I dont think I’ve seen a better looking cable


----------



## Ninja Theory

Ninja Theory said:


> I ordered the Magnus S terminated XLR 4-pin for my Susvara. It arrives this week. The Meze copper upgraded cable was a game changer for me, it transformed the Empyrean into a brand new headphone I had not met before. Needless to say, I'm quietly excited for the wonders the Magnus S may bring with the Sus.
> 
> From what I've read here, I can expect 200+ hours burn-in. Is this accurate? Hoping to experience some sonic bliss way before 200 hours but I guess good things come to those who wait.


My Magnus S arrived this week (I opted for Oyaide connectors and a Furutech 4-pin XLR). As mentioned a number of times by others here, the workmanship is simply exemplary. I can easily just stare at it in wonder for prolongued periods, such is its beauty.

I am currently on around 30 hours of burn-in and it is already sounding fantastic. Listening to Fleetwood Mac, Rumours last night was a heavenly experience. The Magnus deftly removed edges I did not even know were present with the OG Susvara cable until last night. Compared to the OG Sus cable, which is a well-known terrible aesthetic but still decent sounding, the Magnus S offers a supremely smooth and non-fatiguing sound, bringing to the fore the Sus's near perfect stage and pinpoint imaging, and it offers this modest bump in SQ with no sacrifice to detail. I cannot imagine listening again without it.

Arctic is a confident recommendation from me. Val is a pleasure to deal with - great customer service and excellent advice when needed.


----------



## OM hawk (Mar 10, 2022)

Trying out my new Sendy Peacock with my Opera cable, direct from Hugo 2. I gotta be honest, I'm shocked how similar this allegedly odd sounding headphone sounds to my Aeon 2   Closed. The detail, soundstage, and bass slam are all slightly better, and the treble is much smoother, but other than that, it's super familiar sounding, nothing weird about it. I do feel that the Peacock might be better suited to copper cables, like a Magnus (at least with Hugo 2). I may end up buying a Lazuli Reference, supposedly that's the best copper cable out there.

Edit: turns out, the Peacock needs more than just 100 hours of burn in, in my case it took 120. The above impressions, where I thought it was like the Aeon 2, was before it was fully burned in. Now it sounds even smoother, less bright, and a bit bigger bass. Even now, when I listened with the silver Opera cable, certain rare recordings were still harsh, and it just sounded wrong, unlike with the Aeon 2 Closed, where it only improved and clarified the sound, without making the A2C less forgiving/versatile.

I have now switched over to the much more forgiving Dan Clark Audio Vivo copper cable, and there's just one problem: this is the best sound I've ever heard in my life, by miles and miles. It's so good that I can safely say I'm done buying audio gear, really permanently done. This will be my very last post in any gear related thread, and honestly I won't even read another gear related thread, cause dude I am DONE!!

 Suffice it to say, Peacock + forgiving copper cable + Hugo 2 is... kinda good. I can only describe the sound as exquisitely balanced, between detail and fun, analysis and musicality, intensity and relaxation. I would also characterize it as flawlessly consistent, absolutely no frequency jumps out awkwardly to distract from musical enjoyment or cause any fatigue or overshadow any other part of the sound, ever. Goodbye.


----------



## RHMMMM

Looking for cables for my Stellia and Utopia. Which Arctic series should I be looking at and how do they compare with Dana Cable - have been eyeing the Ref Plus and Nirvana in that lineup.


----------



## TooFrank

I have used the Signum+ (3.5mm), upgraded to this Integra (xlr4). Both are great, but even though they have different connectors, I will still say that it is an audible improvement.


----------



## andyfrut

The Integra cables are just beautiful. Great pairing with Audeze LCD-X


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I just ordered an Apeiron Series cable as an upgrade to my DIY Black Dragon cable.  I've never heard of this brand until MidFi Guy posted a picture on YouTube of his Integra cable and thought, "Wow! That's pretty."  I couldn't find any information about the Apeiron series so I'm assuming it must be new.  Anyway, I can't wait to get it in.


----------



## ECKHUAAA

Turkeysaurus said:


> I just ordered an Apeiron Series cable as an upgrade to my DIY Black Dragon cable.  I've never heard of this brand until MidFi Guy posted a picture on YouTube of his Integra cable and thought, "Wow! That's pretty."  I couldn't find any information about the Apeiron series so I'm assuming it must be new.  Anyway, I can't wait to get it in.


The Integra is not just pretty they sound great, they tend to dissappear between your headphones and DAP revealing all the details top to bottom


----------



## andyfrut

I ordered an Apeiron too, very curious about the sound improvements in my Arya Stealth


----------



## TooFrank

andyfrut said:


> The Integra cables are just beautiful. Great pairing with Audeze LCD-X


+1 and the Stellia and the Arya....


----------



## Verificateur

If given a choice of two cables: AC Signum (pure silver) and AC Magnus (pure copper), which of these would you give to Focal Stellia vs. HE1000V2?


----------



## ECKHUAAA

Verificateur said:


> If given a choice of two cables: AC Signum (pure silver) and AC Magnus (pure copper), which of these would you give to Focal Stellia vs. HE1000V2?


With either cable you will enjoy great detail and transparency,  the Silver will reveal more high frequency detail giving you a sense of more drive.. pure Copper will give a sense of stronger bass.
The Integra gives you both ...
The only time you may get both qualities in pure silver might be the Aeris or Opera.

I had the Magnum Elite and now also the Integra reference


----------



## ECKHUAAA

ECKHUAAA said:


> With either cable you will enjoy great detail and transparency,  the Silver will reveal more high frequency detail giving you a sense of more drive.. pure Copper will give a sense of stronger bass.
> The Integra gives you both ...
> The only time you may get both qualities in pure silver might be the Aeris or Opera.
> 
> I had the Magnum Elite and now also the Integra reference


Here is a review I wrote using the Integra as the connecting Cable 


Now I think I am ready to write about the HIFIMAN HE-R10P + CAYIN N8ii +ARCTIC Cable INTEGRA with Furutech Carbon interconnects
First the HE-R10P needs at least 3 days break-in, HIFIMAN advices 150hours ...believe them.
In the first day you will hear the extremely extended fast lifelike bass and the fact that it is a very efficient headphone so easy to drive
And that it retrieves a Ton of details almost overwhelming and a sense of lightness! ....but wait don't return to sender yet 😉.
By 3rd day a miracle it's like every atom now finds their rightful place WOW, I mean WOW guys...where do I start..???? Details? Correct bass? Natural realistic midrange? Pure natural highs? Performers motives or intentions with every note ? Openness ahh ? This is Closed back totally challenging the best open backs in their game...please DO NOT pair this device with any DAP or Amp that is flawed or not top notch because it will let you know right away
Instrumental tones are totally real, even 16bit flac recordings come out very well because of the wealth of properly put together information it is able to retrieve, I mean it's hyperdetailed but NOT Analytic....just music!
So much space between each instrument sound that makes listening relaxed detailed and at the same time very engaging like lifelike giving the feeling like you are right there by the musicians!
I will pause a bit to acknowledge
Cayin for the supremely excellent N8ii, the
amazing amount of detail and musical naturalness that comes from that DAP is ...out of this world 🌎.... maybe from Venus (where they rotate counterclockwise...😉)
Then the Arctic Cable Integra allowing all that info to get to the HE-R10P uncolored
They all matter.
Listening:
Starting with Beatrice Rana's Chopin 24 preludes, I have listened to this recording many times before even with the very detailed HE1000SE but here is a new experience, every inner detail of her playing was visible and yet the foreground melody is not obscured by the accompaniment, the decay of notes visible or should I say audible..and the wood of the piano hammer on the strings is audibly blended into the soundscape, I was just going to test quickly with this recording but I ended up listening to all the tracks.
Next up was Shirley Horn's Here's To Life a 16bit flac recording on the Verve label.
This was life changing!!!!
The soft silky sounds of orchestral violins playing beautifully on the E strings Oh my God..silky...golden..gently oozing out on the left, while delicate percussions cymbals sprinkle the surrounding space with angel dust and then Shirley's rich voice was right in front of me ..details, pauses that carry weight like the quiet before a storm..delivering her poetry about life and love like only an angel could...suddenly I felt I wanted to live next to her to experience the pure love that emanate from her like someone who has been to heaven and came back to tell about it...truly Here's to life.... this was her last recording before finally leaving this earth and she filled every track with so much delicate Love...if you can get this recording it's only like $9 or so on Qobuz or prestomusic.com
Next is Claud Debusy's Lesc Trois Sonates on Harmonia mundi.. You will hear and be completely captivated by Isabelle Faust on her Sleeping beauty Stradivarius violin..the tonal color ranges she is able to bring out of that instrument sometime gritty sometimes silky but always saying something you will hear and almost see her hand and bow movements to create the pauses, the tensions the release the explosive outbursts...its all there in 3D and Melnikov explosive to delicate carresings on the piano ...then go to the Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp...here you hear the beauty and versatility of Antoine Tamesit Gustav Mahler's Stradivarius Viola the only one Stradivarius made with a poplar back wood to enhance its bass notes...as you listen to the flute Viola and harp dance around each other you suddenly realize the genius of Debussy's composition...it is otherworldly all textures colors and details presented to you ...go on to the Sonata for Cello and Piano that follows to hear how the rich Cello pizzicato notes from Queras trade with the woodier sound of the piano wood hammer on piano strings ...intoxicating.
Now to some ECM recordings Jazz
I will list 3 of them for the Drum and Trumpet and bass Sound
Avishai Cohen-Naked Truth, Todd Gustavson Trio-Opening and Florian Weber-Lucent Waters
The speed of sound experienced with the piano, the details on the sound of the drum and the explosive thunder when the drummer lands a decisive Forte on the drum is almost defeaningly ecstatic, the acoustic bass rich powerful tuneful detailed notes add to the ecstacy....
If you plan to buy this headphones I say go ahead I haven't heard the HIFIMAN Susvara yet though it's too inefficient for the N8ii but people who do and have tested the HE-R10P say they are at par with the HE-R10P having a stronger bass and maybe a bit less wide sound stage....honestly I can careless.
Now I am working on my Jedi powers so that when I upgrade my Arctic Cable Integra to the Opera my wife would not notice the dynamic impact on our savings😉...may the force be with me😁
Please The HE-R10P comes in 2 forms the black Tranquility Pads or the Brown ones so be sure to specify else you get whatever is available


----------



## bluecar

(*TL/DR - the Pallas has been briliant and a massive "thank you" to AC for great service and a fab product)*

It's been a year or so since I bought the Pallas for my Empyreans - illness, work and other things got in the way of doing a write-up for it, and now AC has moved on to the new "Opera" line, but there may be some cues that help when considering an Opera (although I feel very fortunate that I got it before the prices went up!!).

I've really come to value this cable - with the Empyrean's it opens up the mids and treble, widening the soundstage and clarity compared to stock and (pretty much any) other cable. th ejoy of the Empyreans is the low-end presence, but sometimes it gets a little muddled, but (within the confines of the source/amp), the Pallas helps preserve the bass detail and transients in the bass/mid transitions, which adds more dynamism low-down. However, with the added sparkle up top, the tone and timbre of the Empyreans remains intact - just clearer, so the cable is doing its job nicely. It delivers the same effect with my LCD3s, although they don't see much time out of the box these days! 

Build quality is top notch and the cable itself, connectors and terminations have withstood daily use with no visible wear (I'm not terribly prissy with my gear!) - the care and attention put into making these is absolutely first-rate. UK shipping was economic and speedy as well, so no concerns with UK importing/carriage.

I'm delighted with the AC Pallas, and wholeheartedly reccomend the AC Palladium wires for Meze/Audeze planars. It's a very cost-effective way of getting the very best from this type of headphone.


----------



## andyfrut

My Apeiron cable arrived and WOW. Impressive looks and exquisite sound, full body with a very good stage and clarity. Is in the heavy side, something expected with whis amount of copper, but nothing to complain if you use the right length for your desk


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I'm loving my Apeiron cable as well! Much better over my DIY Black Dragon cable.  Better separation and weight to sound.


----------



## thecrow

Turkeysaurus said:


> I'm loving my Apeiron cable as well! Much better over my DIY Black Dragon cable.  Better separation and weight to sound.


Is that listed on their website? As i haven’t found it there


----------



## ctjacks336

Just went down the rabbit whole of looking at all the different cable brands from this thread🧐


----------



## tholt (Jun 1, 2022)

ctjacks336 said:


> Just went down the rabbit whole of looking at all the different cable brands from this thread🧐


Can I just say it's kinda cool to see a profile pic that looks more like a FB pic? Good lookin fam.


----------



## ctjacks336

tholt said:


> Can I just say it's kinda cool to see a profile pic that looks more like a FB pic? Good lookin fam.


It’s what I love my two ladies and this hobby of music


----------



## Turkeysaurus

thecrow said:


> Is that listed on their website? As i haven’t found it there


Here is the link
https://www.arcticcables.com/copy-of-magnus-elite-series


----------



## thecrow (Jun 1, 2022)

Turkeysaurus said:


> Here is the link
> https://www.arcticcables.com/copy-of-magnus-elite-series


Except through your link how come i can not bring it up by going to the website?
New release or sold out?

And I notice that they have various gauge of copper cables - is there any difference, say between the 16 awg and 17 awg cooper cable structures or is it just a little more wire?

I do have a signum that I would probably sell as now moving towards copper in my new set up, so curious about the copper offerings


----------



## Turkeysaurus

thecrow said:


> Except through your link how come i can not bring it up by going to the website?
> New release or sold out?
> 
> And I notice that they have various gauge of copper cables - is there any difference, say between the 16 awg and 17 awg cooper cable structures or is it just a little more wire?
> ...


It seems like it is sold out. 

I also had the same question about the sonic differences in using a larger wire guage and this is what Val from Artic said, "A larger wire gauge usually adds a more extensive holographic presentation/ broader sense of width and depth and an engaging and dynamic sound."

So far this seems to be true going from the stock 20awg Audeze cable and 21.5 awg Moon-Audio Black Dragon cable to this massive 16awg cable.


----------



## Ficcion2

Turkeysaurus said:


> I'm loving my Apeiron cable as well! Much better over my DIY Black Dragon cable.  Better separation and weight to sound.


Sweet rig man. Whats that rack?


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Ficcion2 said:


> Sweet rig man. Whats that rack?


Thank you! It's a rack from Audio Bastion https://audiobastion.us/collections/products


----------



## Ficcion2

Turkeysaurus said:


> Thank you! It's a rack from Audio Bastion https://audiobastion.us/collections/products


The prices are reasonable compared to most other offerings and they look great. Thanks!


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Ficcion2 said:


> The prices are reasonable compared to most other offerings and they look great. Thanks!


If you do decide on ordering one I suggest emailing them first and specifying which legs you want (170mm, 120mm, or 90mm). By default it ships with 170mm long legs.  In the picture I'm using the 120mm legs.
https://audiobastion.us/collections/products/products/tempo-series-dx-legs-one-set-4pcs


----------



## mochimashu

Something slightly different – I am sharing some photos and impressions of the Hifiman grill mods from Arctic Cables. These can be found here: https://www.arcticcables.com/ac-store/AC-Hifiman-Grill-Mod-p461014835

(Disclaimer: I was sending in some headphones cables back to AC for re-termination and saw these on their website so I emailed AC and asked if I could add a pair of grills in my custom order. Val generously offered that I could have them for free if I post some photos here which I gladly agreed. These grills are absolutely gorgeous, I want to try to do my best to show them so that more people can know about them)

At the moment, it appears these grills are 20USD a pair, come in three glossy colours (gold, silver and grey) and apparently there is an option to customise and put text on it (mine don’t have those). They are made in metal (very well-made, patterns are even, and I don’t think I can find a scratch or mark on them), feel pretty sturdy (you won’t worry about accidentally bending them if not careful) and are reasonably thick, with a glossy finish that gives some pretty light reflections (the gold looks pretty cool considering the HE6SE has gold in their drivers too). In my opinion these are a better value proposition than the usual eBay honeycomb grills (which to my ears are sonically the same). Installation is also the same, pretty straightforward. 

I know some folks put the stock mesh back when doing the grill mod, maybe AC can consider making/providing the meshes as well as an option? 

Happy to answer any questions


----------



## pieman3141

Just bought a set of the Aegis cable for my HD800S. The plastic sleeving on the stock cables basically tore apart, and I could see the internal wiring. The Aegis replaced those because I wanted a braided cable that looked good and wasn't godawfully long. The cable took a bit over two weeks to get from Florida to where I live - pretty fast, IMO, considering they had to cross customs. Yes, they're braided. Yes, they look good. Yes, they're not godawfully long. That's basically all my requirements fulfilled.

Audio-wise, I don't hear any difference, but I didn't buy them for audio. Build-wise, they're much softer and have less memory than the stock cables, and there's NO MORE MICROPHONICS. Very good news. I feel the soldering on the 6.3mm connector could be a bit better (or have better strain relief) because the audio does cut out if you bend the cable a bit too much.


----------



## ECKHUAAA (Jun 23, 2022)

ECKHUAAA said:


> The Integra is not just pretty they sound great, they tend to dissappear between your headphones and DAP revealing all the details top to bottom


I finally got my Arctic Cable Integra replaced with the  Arctic  Cable palladium based "Opera  Cable"  and Wow Wow

This cable is simply fantastic
First reaction it seems to extract and kept extracting more and more information from the environment around the performer as it breaks-in, details that were not obvious before and this is in comparison to the very excellent Arctic Cable Silver/copper based  "Integra cable"....when the Opera  was finally broken-in
It was like previously a pale light shown on the music
But the palladium Opera is like Daylight of fully bright sunlight now shines on the music revealing Everything in High definition in the most natural way
beyond hifi to real music with detail, depth
More complete instrumental textures and colors, speed, bigger spaces between instruments allowing even deeper insight into the music, making for a more compelling listening experience, really addictive. I am not sure it gets any better than this unless Arctic Cable comes up with something else they certify better.
This Cable is worth every penny of its premium price and some...and it is sooo soft and flexible making it very manageable.
It seems to dissappear electrically.
And it's cute
The rest of the system::
Cayin N8ii Dap in tube mode
Hifiman HE-R10P planar closed back headphones 











Get Outlook for Android


----------



## noplsestar

ECKHUAAA said:


> I finally got my Arctic Cable Integra replaced with the  Arctic  Cable palladium based "Opera  Cable"  and Wow Wow
> 
> This cable is simply fantastic
> First reaction it seems to extract and kept extracting more and more information from the environment around the performer as it breaks-in, details that were not obvious before and this is in comparison to the very excellent Arctic Cable Silver/copper based  "Integra cable"....when the Opera  was finally broken-in
> ...


Wow, congrats, man! I always wanted to have that cable but it (still) is too costly for me at the moment. Have fun!


----------



## hawk13

Nice. Where‘d you get those new R10Ps?


----------



## ECKHUAAA

hawk13 said:


> Nice. Where‘d you get those new R10Ps?


Hifiman.com, you could also get them from HeadAmp.com it comes with either the black ear pad or the brown


----------



## hawk13

Thanks! Didn’t see the new ones at Hifiman. I love the R10P. It’s more open than many open-backs. Fantastic headphone. The old headband sucked though. Congrats on the nice new cans (and the new cable)!


----------



## ECKHUAAA

hawk13 said:


> Thanks! Didn’t see the new ones at Hifiman. I love the R10P. It’s more open than many open-backs. Fantastic headphone. The old headband sucked though. Congrats on the nice new cans (and the new cable)!


You are correct the old headband was cheap looking and then it's a single cable limiting exploration of better cables than stock.
HE-R10P is about same as the Susvara in sound quality but with better bass and at 100db/mW 30ohms so much more easier to drive than the 83db/mW of Susvara. With the Arctic Cable palladium Opera linking it to the DAP 
It's pure ecstasy!


----------



## Nostoi

Interesting and exciting developments at Arctic Cables - they're coming out with several new cables, including a pure copper Talos, and the glorious looking silver/copper hybrid Gladius, the latter of which I have on order and will be pairing with Kennerton Thror/Rognir. Impressions to follow....


----------



## ChJL

Nostoi said:


> Interesting and exciting developments at Arctic Cables - they're coming out with several new cables, including a pure copper Talos, and the glorious looking silver/copper hybrid Gladius, the latter of which I have on order and will be pairing with Kennerton Thror/Rognir. Impressions to follow....


I am thinking about getting an AC for an incoming Final D8k pro... will have the HP in about two weeks time  and I either get a FAW or pure copper AC. Would you be willing to tell me how much one has to add for taxes, custom fees and delivery to the actual price?


----------



## Nostoi

ChJL said:


> I am thinking about getting an AC for an incoming Final D8k pro... will have the HP in about two weeks time  and I either get a FAW or pure copper AC. Would you be willing to tell me how much one has to add for taxes, custom fees and delivery to the actual price?


It's hard to give a definite answer on this because it can vary. Generally cable manufacturers will work with you on the declared value to mitigate fees, and I'm sure Val at Arctic Cables will be the same. In my own experience, I find some couriers charge more than others (DHL is my preferred one, FedEx is the worst especially in Austria - awful not only for fees but for general service). Delivery fees at Arctic Cables are very reasonable and you also have the lifetime warranty. 

All in all, with a TOTL pair of headphones like the D8K Pro, I personally feel any aftermarket cable should be on the same level.


----------



## ChJL

philo50 said:


> I don’t post much anymore but I have a nice story to relate. I am new to Arctic Cable but am a fan already. I had previously purchased a Signum+ cable for a HD 1000se and was pleased enough to  purchase another for newly purchased Final D8000 Pro. It has a peculiar connector which I talked to Val about and we proceeded with the order. Long story short, through no fault of AC the connectors did not work. I was able to re-purpose the cable for another headphone using a cheap adaptor. Relayed this info to Val who apologized and offered to make an adaptor using the same materials and premium connectors for free. How cool is that....my new home for cables (they sound great btw)


Although you don't post much anymore please tell me more about the adapter/AC cable for the D8k pro for which I am considering getting an AC cable as well.
Which cable did you choose? Are they using a somewhat original connection with locking mechanism? some thinner, elongated ones like FAW or Lavricables? What kind of adapters are you talking about? Thanks 🙏


----------



## ChJL

Jon773 said:


> Signum+ cable arrived and has started its burn in; its extremely well made and it handles well. Initial impressions are very positive, but will wait until its been through a decent burn in cycle and then i will spend some time listening to music


Who makes such a rack?


----------



## Degrayr

Hello guys, 

New member of the Arctic Cables owner's club reporting in. I've recently been enjoying using my Campfire Cascade headphone after swapping to an alternative earpad, & decided to upgrade to an Aegis cable since the stock cable on it is honestly not very good. Took them 10 days after I ordered it to build & ship it out, and I've finally received it today.

This is the Aegis cable customized to intertwine two different colorways at the same time, White & Helix Black/White. It was paired with the hexagon ebony y-splitter (which I think looks even better up close), and the large 4.4mm rhodium connector. I was thinking of how to plan a monochrome design that can still possess some flair, which would pair well with my Cascade's aesthetic. I think the end result is very good, and there were no problems with the construction for me so far after using it for a few hours. Consider me a happy customer.

Also, shout out to Val at the AC team for always answering my questions with great haste. I've asked 4-5 questions on different days (one even several months ago) and the replies were helpful, consistent, & always within 48 hours of me sending the e-mail. This is a really good record compared to other premium cable makers I've dealt with in the past that either ignore multiple e-mails outright or take 1-2 weeks to reply to each e-mail.


----------



## subguy812 (Jul 26, 2022)

It has been wonderful to watch Arctic Cables progress. They are doing some stellar work and it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Nostoi

I recently received the new Gladius cable from Arctic Cables. I will offer some sustained impressions/reflections on the cable in the coming days, but by way of a teaser, allow me to say this is the nicest looking and nicest feeling cable I've had the pleasure to own. Congrats to Val and the team on the Gladius - truly a work of art! 

More soon....


----------



## karloil

1st Artic Cable - very impressed so far with the build quality. Great service from Val!


----------



## Nostoi

Hi all, as mentioned above, I have recently received the new Gladius cable from Arctic Cables, and I want to now share some impressions. The Gladius is their new 8 wire 17AWG silver and copper hybrid cable with a 4-wire silver/copper hybrid Litz + 4-wire copper Litz configuration. You can read more about the specs here.

I bought this cable specifically to use with Kennerton Thror and Kennerton Rognir, both of which use the same mini-XLR plugs. I should say at the outset that the default tuning of both headphones does not need modifying, at least to my ears. In addition, the stock cable that comes with these headphones is already excellent in terms of synergy (though ergonomically less than ideal). All of which is to say that my aim with the Gladius is to enhance what is already there with the Thror and Rognir without modifying the tuning or timbre. For these impressions, I drove the Thror and Rognir from either Hugo 2 or Qutest via Bakoon’s HPA-21 and HDA-5210MK4.



Let me begin here by describing the build and aesthetics. The particular cable I ordered terminates in Furutech FT-610mF mini-XLR plugs at the headphone side and an AECO AT6-1231R plug at the termination side. I am a recent convert to AECO and the build of these plugs is outstanding (rivalling if not surpassing Furutech rhodium, in my estimation).



In the hand, you can feel that a great deal of attention has been given to both ergonomics and the structure of the cable. It also feels remarkably durable. From the fine braiding to the use of the wooden (Zebrano in this case) splitter, the cable exudes the impression of fine craftmanship and care. Indeed, the hexagon splitter is a beautiful touch, which both matches aesthetically with Kennerton’s headphones while also functioning exceptionally well.



Ergonomically, the cable is a marvel. Although thick and designed for desktop use, it is both malleable and free of any microphonics. Using it is a sheer pleasure. There is a substantial feel to the Gladius without it feeling weighed down or cumbersome. Let me add that aesthetically, the cable is simply a work of art, which photos alone cannot do justice to. I find myself simply admiring the pairing of the Gladius and the Thror on a daily basis without even using the headphones.



Moving on to sound, I ran the Gladius for about a week before writing my impressions. To my ears, the Gladius retains the basic tonality of each headphone while elevating the presentation in a number of ways, not least bass extension, soundstage, and layering. The other two cables I have to compare the Gladius are the Plussound X8 cable in silver-plated copper and the stock Kennerton cable, which I believe is the CLC-04 model. For this impression, I used the track “Where Dry Desert Ends” by Food, which offers excellent sub-bass, dynamics, micro-detail, layering, and soundstage. Here’s what I hear:

Thror: _*Gladius vs. Plussound X8*_. Gladius generates a slightly more holographic presentation with more precise layering and imaging. Extension on Gladius is a smidge deeper, with the sub-bass reaching a little lower. Both cables are airy with excellent clarity at the top end. Tonally, both cables sound similar.
Thror: _*Gladius vs. Kennerton CLC-04*_. Gladius has more incisive micro-details and notably wider soundstage whereas Kennerton cable has a slightly more intimate presentation. Tonally, again, similar, but the Gladius sounds to me more transparent with greater coherence.
For the next impressions on the Rognir, I switched genre from jazz-fusion to progressive death metal in the form of Opeth’s “Grand Conjuration.” This track offers excellent micro details, dynamics, and technicalities.

Rognir: _*Gladius vs. Plussound X8*_. On the Rognir, the Gladius presents excellent layering, imaging, and detail retrieval. Sub-bass is tight and well-controlled, mids are textured, and the top is crispy without any fatigue. Soundstage is holographic without being artificial. On the Plussound X8, the presentation feels again somewhat more intimate and not quite as defined (for example, layering in the mid-bass and sub-bass is ever so slightly blurry on busier parts of the track). Overall resolution on the Gladius feels sharper with better transients.
Rognir: _*Gladius vs. Kennerton CLC-04*. _I have to compliment Kennerton on the CLC-04 cable. It really does pair very well with the Rognir: defined, refined, with great layering and imaging. The Gladius cable takes all that is great about this pairing and accentuates it. Soundstage is more immersive; bass feels to have a little more heft to it; mids present themselves with a splash more nuance; and vocals have more body to them. By far, the best I've heard the Rognir sounding. 


As if it wasn't clear, the Gladius cable is an outstanding cable worth of its “grand series” status. Overall, it offers a natural presentation, with outstanding technicalities yet zero fatigue. It brings to these headphones more extension, greater depth, and more nuance. Added to that, it’s a beautiful cable, durably built, and exquisite to the touch. In all likelihood, I will buy another pair so that both of my Kennerton headphones can benefit from the Gladius. As ever, Val and his team are a joy to work with. 



Top recommendation in every respect!


----------



## subguy812

Nostoi said:


> Hi all, as mentioned above, I have recently received the new Gladius cable from Arctic Cables, and I want to now share some impressions. The Gladius is their new 8 wire 17AWG silver and copper hybrid cable with a 4-wire silver/copper hybrid Litz + 4-wire copper Litz configuration. You can read more about the specs here.
> 
> I bought this cable specifically to use with Kennerton Thror and Kennerton Rognir, both of which use the same mini-XLR plugs. I should say at the outset that the default tuning of both headphones does not need modifying, at least to my ears. In addition, the stock cable that comes with these headphones is already excellent in terms of synergy (though ergonomically less than ideal). All of which is to say that my aim with the Gladius is to enhance what is already there with the Thror and Rognir without modifying the tuning or timbre. For these impressions, I drove the Thror and Rognir from either Hugo 2 or Qutest via Bakoon’s HPA-21 and HDA-5210MK4.
> 
> ...


Excellent job! Every Arctic Cable I have owned has positively enhanced my experience!


----------



## smwrblo6791 (Aug 7, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Degrayr

Nostoi said:


> Hi all, as mentioned above, I have recently received the new Gladius cable from Arctic Cables, and I want to now share some impressions. The Gladius is their new 8 wire 17AWG silver and copper hybrid cable with a 4-wire silver/copper hybrid Litz + 4-wire copper Litz configuration. You can read more about the specs here.
> 
> I bought this cable specifically to use with Kennerton Thror and Kennerton Rognir, both of which use the same mini-XLR plugs. I should say at the outset that the default tuning of both headphones does not need modifying, at least to my ears. In addition, the stock cable that comes with these headphones is already excellent in terms of synergy (though ergonomically less than ideal). All of which is to say that my aim with the Gladius is to enhance what is already there with the Thror and Rognir without modifying the tuning or timbre. For these impressions, I drove the Thror and Rognir from either Hugo 2 or Qutest via Bakoon’s HPA-21 and HDA-5210MK4.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous cable btw. I would be considering it next if I wasn't looking for an extra lightweight option for an upcoming phone.


----------



## gege67 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hello, I ordered a 4.4 mm balanced cable for my Focal Clear MG headphones. This is an ARCTIC CABLES AEGIS cable. It is flexible and really a plus in terms of rendering.


----------



## MrNailhead

I just ordered a 'define' cable for my ZMF Eikon with upgraded furutech hardware - I'm excited to check it out when it arrives - so far I've only used the stock ZMF cable and the OFC ZMF cable, which is nice but rather thick and unyieldy - I'm looking forward to something that is more soft, pliable but of high quality.  This will be my first aftermarket cable so I didn't want to break the bank.  Will post pics and impressions when it comes in.


----------



## RefleXicammie

Can't wait to try Gladius 8 X 17 Awg cable.
My LCD-2F with 4 X 18 Awg Magnus cable
is superior to my LCD-XC with Audeze's premium cable.
That's the comparison I try to give to 'cable naysayers' online.
It really is night and day, especially if you listen to music like Autechre Live.
#Autechrephiles


----------



## JayDM (Sep 14, 2022)

I’ve been on a bit of a cable kick lately, really trying everything in the $65-$150 price range to find the winner(s).  I’m not really of the mind that well made cables are going to affect sound quality, certainly poor quality will, but if there are not flaws in the design, components, or build then I can’t see the cable choice doing much to affect sound.  I am not completely close minded to the idea that they could, but I am skeptical and have not heard any sonic differences between cables myself. I am totally fine spending extra money for something I find aesthetically pleasing and which is more convenient than stock options. What I do like to see is high grade components.

So far Ive purchased from Hart, Audiophile Ninja, Fog City, Arctic, Forza, Norne and someone from East Asia via Etsy whose name escapes me.  If customization meant nothing to me I would probably buy from Audiophile Ninja Exclusively, at the price point they provide the highest quality cables, always using Neutrik XX balanced XLR connectors which tends to be a bit hard to find at the sub $100 price range and can ship within 3 days.  

Hart offers a bit more convenience and customization, however the quality is a slight step down from Audiophile Ninja, never to the point of an issue, but it is there.  

Fog City is a bit of a puzzle as the cable and available options were solid, the turnaround was quick and the price was fair, however when I ordered from them the only closeup picture of a balanced XLR connector was of my preferred Neutrik XX model, however when the cable arrived the connector was an unbranded model which looked very much like the Neutrik connector, but wasn’t, afterwards I looked back through the connector options picture and you’re forced to zoom way in to see that for most models of cable they offer it is not in fact the Neutrik connector but an unbranded model used which seemed a bit disingenuous.  

From there Arctic takes things a step higher with far more custom options, however and this is just a personal preference thing,  but it annoys me that they don’t offer Neutrik XX balanced XLR’s, only X models with the up charge for the HD from Neutrik or other more premium options from other brands, I went with Amphenol, nothing at all wrong with the connector, I just tend to prefer the Neutrik XX.  Still, the cable was high quality and arrived fairly quickly, I’m happy with it. Worth noting that they offer the largest selection of custom options(usually at a premium) for connectors and such.

From there the Forza cables take another step up, however they’re a bit more expensive while also using a different type of cable(litz) rather than the standard offerings from Canare or Mogami, so if you need adapters the you’ll probably want to stick with the same cabling which will come at a premium as well, it isnt a huge premium, none of these are the kilobuck cables that you see available, but I think it’s pretty important to note the increase in price when you’re thinking of the difference between the various aftermarket cables as well as in my case when you’re the type of person who orders many cables to cover my bases on different aesthetics and whatnot.  

Finally there is the Norne cable… which I haven’t received yet.  Kind of a bummer as every other brand I ordered from blew me away with quick turnaround.  As an aside, these are a bit more expensive and the customer service has been top quality.  Perhaps I got terribly lucky as far as turnaround so I can’t really say Norne has done a poor job, simply all others arrived before I expected them.

The cable from the individual etsy shop offered similar quality to Audiophile Ninja with a few customization options, however the shipping time rather than the turn around makes me less likely to order consistently.

Like to point out that for certain makers I listed they offer far higher end offerings, I was more focused on my above stated price points, only the Norne came in higher.    So take my opinion for what it is: comments on build quality, customization options, value and turnaround time.  Also, being more focused on aesthetics and ergonomics I’m unlikely to really dig into truly TOTL.  Though there is a thick naked copper twisted cable from Double Helix which is honestly pretty enough that it just might justify the big price tag.


----------



## Nostoi

JayDM said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a cable kick lately, really trying everything in the $65-$150 price range to find the winner(s).  I’m not really of the mind that well made cables are going to affect sound quality, certainly poor quality will, but if there are not flaws in the design, components, or build then I can’t see the cable choice doing much to affect sound.  I am not completely close minded to the idea that they could, but I am skeptical and have not heard any sonic differences between cables myself. I am totally fine spending extra money for something I find aesthetically pleasing and which is more convenient than stock options. What I do like to see is high grade components.
> 
> So far Ive purchased from Hart, Audiophile Ninja, Fog City, Arctic, Forza, Norne and someone from East Asia via Etsy whose name escapes me.  If customization meant nothing to me I would probably buy from Audiophile Ninja Exclusively, at the price point they provide the highest quality cables, always using Neutrik XX balanced XLR connectors which tends to be a bit hard to find at the sub $100 price range and can ship within 3 days.  Hart offers a bit more convenience and customization, however the quality is a slight step down from Audiophile Ninja, never to the point of an issue, but it is there.  Fog City is a bit of a puzzle as the cable and available options were solid, the turnaround was quick and the price was fair, however when I ordered from them the only closeup picture of a balanced XLR connector was of my preferred Neutrik XX model, however when
> cable arrived the connector was an unbranded model which looked very much like the Neutrik connector, but wasn’t, afterwards I looked back through the connector options picture and you’re forced to zoom way in to see that for most models of cable they offer it is not in fact the Neutrik connector but an unbranded model used which seemed a bit disingenuous.  From there Arctic takes things a step higher with far more custom options, however and this is just a personal preference thing,  but it annoys me that they don’t offer Neutrik XX balanced XLR’s, only X models with the up charge for the HD from Neutrik or other more premium options from other brands, I went with Amphenol,  nothing at all wrong with the connector, I just tend to prefer the Neutrik XX.  Still, the cable was high quality and arrived fairly quickly, I’m happy with it.  From there the Forza cables take another step up, however they’re a bit more expensive while also using a different type of cable(litz) rather than the standard offerings from Canare or Mogami, so if you need adapters the you’ll probably want to stick with the same cabling which will come at a premium as well, it isnt a huge premium, none of these are the kilobuck cables that you see available, but I think it’s pretty important to note the increase in price when you’re thinking of the difference between the various aftermarket cables as well as in my case when you’re the type of person who orders many cables to cover my bases on different aesthetics and whatnot.  Finally there is the Norne cable… which I haven’t received yet.  Kind of a bummer as every other brand I ordered from blew me away with quick turnaround.
> ...


Would be beneficial if you can reformat this and break each cable company into a new paragraph. Hard to read, as it is.


----------



## ppbb

Bought a Gladius reference cable for my focal Utopia. Magnificent quality. Very happy.


----------



## Nostoi

ppbb said:


> Bought a Gladius reference cable for my focal Utopia. Magnificent quality. Very happy.


Good choice, great cable. Quality is indeed in a league of its own.


----------



## tomwoo

ppbb said:


> Bought a Gladius reference cable for my focal Utopia. Magnificent quality. Very happy.


Congrats! The craftsmanship of AC is top-notch.


----------



## Nostoi

Sneak preview of AC's new Pallas cable with new CuTECH 4.4mm plug ( sub-brand made by a high-end connector manufacturer that produces connectors for some of the higher-end brands...more details soon). Incoming for the Meze 109 Pro....


----------



## Kordonrules

lator said:


> Opera is their totl. Pallas has also palladium coating but much less in quantity. Signum+ is the most balanced sounding aftermarket cable I have ever heard and can recommend it without reservation. I use it mainly with Solitaire P-SE but also tested with Meze Liric and it is stunning for both.


They don’t make the Signum+ anymore.


----------



## tomwoo

Kordonrules said:


> They don’t make the Signum+ anymore.


Aeris is the upgraded version of Signum+.


----------



## tomwoo

Has anyone else noticed AC website briefly showed a new member of the Flagship series: a silver/copper hybrid cable priced at ~$1699?


----------



## MrNailhead

Nostoi said:


> Sneak preview of AC's new Pallas cable with new CuTECH 4.4mm plug ( sub-brand made by a high-end connector manufacturer that produces connectors for some of the higher-end brands...more details soon). Incoming for the Meze 109 Pro....


I've not heard of Cutech before - how do they rank alongside Furutech?  I got a Define series recently with Furutech hardware, and it is real nice!  It was my first aftermarket cable.  I'll post some pics here at some point, at work now and a 15 month old human at home keeps me pretty occupied, lol.


----------



## Nostoi

MrNailhead said:


> I've not heard of Cutech before - how do they rank alongside Furutech?  I got a Define series recently with Furutech hardware, and it is real nice!  It was my first aftermarket cable.  I'll post some pics here at some point, at work now and a 15 month old human at home keeps me pretty occupied, lol.


I should find out soon; I understand the cable is being sent to me early next week. Val recommended the CuTech plug, after I mentioned Furutech and AECO so I would expect it to be on the same level. If I may quite him, "The connector is a CuTECH pure copper 99.9%(min) purity with a 10u 24K gold-plating. (for reference, standard connectors have 1-2u plating)."

Solidarity on the 15 month old. I have a 42 month old, and I'm afraid to say it only gets more intense!


----------



## tomwoo

MrNailhead said:


> I've not heard of Cutech before - how do they rank alongside Furutech?  I got a Define series recently with Furutech hardware, and it is real nice!  It was my first aftermarket cable.  I'll post some pics here at some point, at work now and a 15 month old human at home keeps me pretty occupied, lol.


Val also highly recommended CuTech to me and said it was far superior to Furutech in their tests.


----------



## tomwoo

tomwoo said:


> Has anyone else noticed AC website briefly showed a new member of the Flagship series: a silver/copper hybrid cable priced at ~$1699?


It's called "Ingens" and priced at $1790: https://www.arcticcables.com/ingens-flagship-series


----------



## ThanatosVI

tomwoo said:


> It's called "Ingens" and priced at $1790: https://www.arcticcables.com/ingens-flagship-series


That one isn't exactly new, been in contact with them about some specs of this cable many months ago 

So it has been on the website for a while (mYbe temporarily taken down again?)


----------



## tomwoo

ThanatosVI said:


> That one isn't exactly new, been in contact with them about some specs of this cable many months ago
> 
> So it has been on the website for a while (mYbe temporarily taken down again?)


Yes. As I mentioned in my previous post. It comes and goes.


----------



## Nostoi

New Pallas cable received for 109 Pro/99 Classics. Impressions to follow, but suffice to say build is everything you'd expect from Arctic Cables: formidable yet nimble. The new CuTech 4.4mm jack is indeed also impressive to the touch.


----------



## ECKHUAAA

I got my Pallas Arctic Cable late last week with the Oyaide connector, wasn't aware of the cuTech when I ordered. These cables are fantastic, extremely good. 
First impression is a huge sound stage and superior bass extension and punch everywhere in the frequency spectrum.
As you burn it in more about the 3rd or 4th day
Then you realize that 1: The Bass is very deep and rich not just bloat and properly positioned in the extended Soundstage with enough resolution to let you know what instrument was generating the notes. 2: The Midrange creaminess again not syrupy but rich and textured and fleshed out, not thick but with details providing a more realistic image of the instruments be it violins, voice, violas etc. 3: Definition of acoustic space around each instrument such that the correct harmonic character of the instrument develops, not marred by other instruments, now this is not a clinical sound by Any means, it's just that the cable defines a good enough Soundstage to accommodate each instrument all properly spread out and  layered. There is a lot of detail retrieved, the extension in the bass also reveals more detail, orchestral music will benefit a lot from this. 4: The trebles have body and silky especially on the high notes of the Violins...this Cable is a great bargain you may spend very near $3k to outperform or equal this product.
I was listening with my Cayin N8ii Tube mode class A and Single-Ended because the HIFIMAN HE-R10P is tremendously efficient 😉


----------



## ld100

JayDM said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a cable kick lately, really trying everything in the $65-$150 price range to find the winner(s).  I’m not really of the mind that well made cables are going to affect sound quality, certainly poor quality will, but if there are not flaws in the design, components, or build then I can’t see the cable choice doing much to affect sound.  I am not completely close minded to the idea that they could, but I am skeptical and have not heard any sonic differences between cables myself. I am totally fine spending extra money for something I find aesthetically pleasing and which is more convenient than stock options. What I do like to see is high grade components.
> 
> So far Ive purchased from Hart, Audiophile Ninja, Fog City, Arctic, Forza, Norne and someone from East Asia via Etsy whose name escapes me.  If customization meant nothing to me I would probably buy from Audiophile Ninja Exclusively, at the price point they provide the highest quality cables, always using Neutrik XX balanced XLR connectors which tends to be a bit hard to find at the sub $100 price range and can ship within 3 days.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about cxnnected on Etsy? Have you tried them? Based on the pictures they seem to be better than Hart. Totally agree regarding Hart with you by the way.


----------



## Patrick415 (Nov 22, 2022)

JayDM said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a cable kick lately, really trying everything in the $65-$150 price range to find the winner(s).  I’m not really of the mind that well made cables are going to affect sound quality, certainly poor quality will, but if there are not flaws in the design, components, or build then I can’t see the cable choice doing much to affect sound.  I am not completely close minded to the idea that they could, but I am skeptical and have not heard any sonic differences between cables myself. I am totally fine spending extra money for something I find aesthetically pleasing and which is more convenient than stock options. What I do like to see is high grade components.
> 
> So far Ive purchased from Hart, Audiophile Ninja, Fog City, Arctic, Forza, Norne and someone from East Asia via Etsy whose name escapes me.  If customization meant nothing to me I would probably buy from Audiophile Ninja Exclusively, at the price point they provide the highest quality cables, always using Neutrik XX balanced XLR connectors which tends to be a bit hard to find at the sub $100 price range and can ship within 3 days.
> 
> ...


Patrick@FogCityAudio here. 

My apologies, as I had no intent to mislead anyone in regards to the connector used. 

I stock both Neutrik and unbranded XLR connectors.  I would use Neutrik if requested. 
Enough people have requested it, so I now (as of approx. 10/1/22) exclusively use Neutrik NC4MXX-B when a male 4 pin XLR is ordered. 
I am in the process of transitioning to Neutrik for female 4 Pin as well as M/F 3 pin connectors. 

I also stock REAN, Amphenol, and Switchcraft parts to be used when requested. 
I personally prefer the unbranded versions of many that I have chosen after extensive comparison testing.

I am happy to discuss a custom build of pretty much any type of cable.
Your one off request could become my next most popular product.
Customer requests have often shaped my product lineup.

Examples:

Cables built with thicker 22AWG Mogami
Cables built with Cardas Audio Pure Copper Litz
Speaker amp banana plug to female 4 Pin XLR
Adaptor for all types of amps and portable players
P.S.  JayDM, thanks for the detailed write up.


----------



## ld100

Patrick415 said:


> Patrick@FogCityAudio here.
> 
> My apologies, as I had no intent to mislead anyone in regards to the connector used.
> 
> ...



Do you have images of your 

Cables built with Cardas Audio Pure Copper Litz
cables?


----------



## Patrick415

ld100 said:


> Do you have images of your
> 
> Cables built with Cardas Audio Pure Copper Litz
> cables?


https://fogcityaudio.com/products/hifiman-cardas-audio-pure-copper-litz-arya-ananda-susvara-sundara


----------



## ECKHUAAA

ld100 said:


> Are you talking about cxnnected on Etsy? Have you tried them? Based on the pictures they seem to be better than Hart. Totally agree regarding Hart with you by the way.


I would say before you spend tons of money on cables make sure you have a really good Source, I mean the DAP, otherwise the really better cables will seem to sound worse because they reveal more of the problems with the Source.


----------



## ld100

ECKHUAAA said:


> I would say before you spend tons of money on cables make sure you have a really good Source, I mean the DAP, otherwise the really better cables will seem to sound worse because they reveal more of the problems with the Source.



I ned to update a few cables for convenience. Stock Senns HD660 cable has to go for sure...


----------



## Nostoi

Hello all, I had the chance to review the new AC's Pallas cable paired with the 109 Pro recently. You can find my set of impressions over at Audio Rabbit Hole here.


----------



## Nostoi

Hello all, following my Pallas and 109 Pro review above, it's worth mentioning that AC's Meze cables also fit Beyerdynamic T1/T5p. Not only that, but having now paired the Pallas with the T5p 2nd gen, I'm even more convinced what a truly outstanding cable this is. Huge holographic soundstage, with excellent layering and imaging, and very finely baalnced across the spectrum. Furthermore, it looks like it was made to belong with the T5p. Absolute top recommendation!


----------



## ECKHUAAA

Nostoi said:


> Hello all, following my Pallas and 109 Pro review above, it's worth mentioning that AC's Meze cables also fit Beyerdynamic T1/T5p. Not only that, but having now paired the Pallas with the T5p 2nd gen, I'm even more convinced what a truly outstanding cable this is. Huge holographic soundstage, with excellent layering and imaging, and very finely baalnced across the spectrum. Furthermore, it looks like it was made to belong with the T5p. Absolute top recommendation!


I agree with you, the Pallas is a heck of a bargain, huge sound stage, 3D, extension at both ends and rich midrange with adequate punch.... it sure does take a while to fully yield all its juice ...


----------



## Nostoi

ECKHUAAA said:


> I agree with you, the Pallas is a heck of a bargain, huge sound stage, 3D, extension at both ends and rich midrange with adequate punch.... it sure does take a while to fully yield all its juice ...


Spot on in every sense.


----------



## DJW50

I bought this cable some time ago and have forgotten it's model it was for my Focal Stellia's anyone able to throw any light on what it is and cost. 2 metres long I would like to sell it but can't remember anything about it.


----------



## subguy812

DJW50 said:


> I bought this cable some time ago and have forgotten it's model it was for my Focal Stellia's anyone able to throw any light on what it is and cost. 2 metres long I would like to sell it but can't remember anything about it.


I would email Arctic to ask.


----------



## DJW50

subguy812 said:


> I would email Arctic to ask.


I did but without a serial number they couldn't it was an expensive cable. it has REAN on the small jacks.


----------



## TooFrank

Don't you have an email receipt? Name and Date could help Arctic to identify the order?


----------



## DJW50

TooFrank said:


> Don't you have an email receipt? Name and Date could help Arctic to identify the order?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Hanssen

The presentation of this cable is really good as you all know, the cable come at the perfect timing when my original cable started to have an issue with the right ear cup connection.


----------



## Leonarfd

Hanssen said:


> The presentation of this cable is really good as you all know, the cable come at the perfect timing when my original cable started to have an issue with the right ear cup connection.


Looks great, I bet it's quite heavy?


----------



## Hanssen

Leonarfd said:


> Looks great, I bet it's quite heavy?


Thanks, not heavy at all


----------



## Leonarfd

Nice, I have been thinking of getting a nice copper cable for Verite, currently using the Claire Hybrid that's also very nice.


----------



## Kordonrules

Hanssen said:


> The presentation of this cable is really good as you all know, the cable come at the perfect timing when my original cable started to have an issue with the right ear cup connection.


What is it?


----------



## Hanssen

Kordonrules said:


> What is it?


This is Talos


----------



## deafenears

My new Pallas with a transparent sleeve:



Here's it along side the Magnus:


----------

